# Rate their collectibles



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

So pretty simple 


> Poster 1: 8/10 only has the cake and orange
> Poster 2: 2/10 has the peach and cherry
> Poster 3 9/10 and so on


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

Not much 5/10


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

pretty lame 0/10


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10. look at you, collectable hipster.


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Not much 5/10



I just sold all my good ones today ;; 
10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 you got ballz
----
5/10 ah okay


----------



## Flop (Jun 17, 2014)

11/10 Rainbow Feather ooooooooh

Ninja'd omg 

2/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

0 I dislike feathers


----------



## Dark (Jun 17, 2014)

ew only 2


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

Butt its wats inside that counts

More ballz 9/11


----------



## Flop (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 more than Vaati ahaha


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 17, 2014)

9.5/10 you're missing one


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 17, 2014)

0/10

None of those collectible shave loving messages.


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10
for the complete set q.q 
oops ninja'd 
10/10 for white feather


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Farobi (Jun 17, 2014)

YOU GOT THE POKEBALL

11/10


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 17, 2014)

OMG CHOCOLATE CAKE 

12/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10, pokeball  but i don't like the others....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10 cause they are always sold out


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10 bc only 2 but, 2 sold out ones


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> YOU GOT THE POKEBALL
> 
> 11/10



Yeah I did, I got it for 10kTBT. 

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10 cause ball


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 for white feather


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10 nice


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## cIementine (Jun 17, 2014)

*-100/10

Rare but bland, you need some colour in yur life.*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2014)

fruityyy 9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10 Eggies c:


----------



## f11 (Jun 17, 2014)

11/10


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10 bc youre ballin but it goes down to a new row and the rest of th e row is empty and im bothered by it,,


----------



## mob (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 its like symmetrical ? 

1 cake and both end and 2 cherries idk ? i love when ppl do that


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 cus feather


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10 because eggs

Edit: 11/10 the white feather is cool for some reason OnO /Wasn'tOnlineForTheEvent


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10
working to get mine like that


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Nameless fox (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10
I like the simplicity.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nameless fox said:


> 8/10
> I like the simplicity.



Such simplicity, I know.

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

3/10 because some people just can't handle the awesomeness of the White Feather.


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 17, 2014)

11/2


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 17, 2014)

11/1, cause start a group


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10.  Pok?balls are great; I'd display mine if it didn't throw off the order of my letters. -_-


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

0/10
 You don't have the July Birthstone.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

3/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

8.897/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10 coz pokeball


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10

I got Pokemon stuff


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10 hate Pokemon >.>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 FEATHER


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 HOLY CRAP THAT IS TOO POWERFUL


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 HWITE FEATHER HWAT


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

Feb stone  7/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10 Pok?ball


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 Featherception


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10

Dat choco cake


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 white feather qq


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 blue feather~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10 blue candies


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10 cause of a pokeball.


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10..... choco cake and pokebawl ;-;


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

5/10 cause cherries.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

0/10 no real collectibles D:


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10, you have the best two birthstones & a blue feather <3


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10 Pokeball!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

7/10

Meh.


----------



## Zura (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10 double meh.


----------



## Flop (Jun 27, 2014)

Vaati said:


> 6/10 double meh.



7/10 you only give meh ratings whenever someone isn't impressed by your single pokeball and other assorted collectibles.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 would collect


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 for Jake's pokeball


----------



## Capella (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## f11 (Aug 5, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 6, 2014)

*Over 9000!*/10


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 6, 2014)

*EXCEEDS KNOWN NUMBER*/10.

The elusive golden egg! I bow in servitude, my liege!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10

/missed egg hunt ;a ;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 16, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the blue feather 

8/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 18, 2014)

0/10 

>:=(


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 18, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 gimme ur choco cake


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10. Yo organize them pls.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 20, 2014)

huh? 0? 8/10


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 i want itttt


----------



## cIementine (Aug 20, 2014)

*8.2492/10*


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10, I like the july stone and cherry but the cakes and other things kinda ruin it


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10 lettersssss :O


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 20, 2014)

4/10 i like july stone but not really others


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10

11 for that feather ;D


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10 would collect


----------



## Capella (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> -1/10



wow fook u

0/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Flop said:


> 10/10
> 
> 11 for that feather ;D


LOL


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10 pear


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 22, 2014)

7/10 not into birthstones


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10
partypopper


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10

ps i'm buying choco cakes right now ; )


----------



## f11 (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 24, 2014)

20/10. That yellow house is like a royal sigil.


----------



## strawberrywine (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10
I literally don't have a single collectible so uhhh


----------



## Cory (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10 not acceptable.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 25, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sloom (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 just because it's better than mine xD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

What if it wasn't better than mine?  10/10 the elusive invisible collectible set.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 31, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 31, 2014)

8/10 choco cakes.


----------



## Capella (Aug 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 for yella letter


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 chocolates cake!!!


----------



## f11 (Sep 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10... And i love that crab thing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10

egggssss


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10 : D


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10

(I wish we had an apple, pear can go home)


----------



## Richluna (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10 Love the rare ACNL japanese title houses :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

8.5/10

organized 2+3 top and 1+4 bottom bugs me for whatever reason

(because mine is totally organized)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10

Japanese letters and fruit! <3
I like food.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10 coz you are my friend!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10 because


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 10, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> 8/10... And i love that crab thing.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10 So colorful! *_*


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10
You don't have much ._. Good luck though!


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 10, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10 you got candy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10 more food and shiny blue stone. I like blue. ;D


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> 11/10





As for the user above me, 10/10 because I like how they are displayed


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10 omg how you get that amount of eggs :_:


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> 7/10 omg how you get that amount of eggs :_:



Generous friends + generous strangers + greedy villager buyers!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10

needs less dupes imo


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> 11/10.



And thanks


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10. I love cherries.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10/10!



Thanks!

And Zulehan, 10/10: matches the sig and avatar


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10!

these are my collectibles:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

15 cherries, a chocolate cake and 2 sets of beach collectibles are the main ones

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Flop (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 10, 2014)

how do tbt newbies get those/? ;OPOo
19./10


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

gamora said:


> how do tbt newbies get those/? ;OPOo
> 19./10



i'm not a newbie. .10/10

it only shows 2 of my cherries


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

2/10 not a big letter fan.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 11, 2014)

11/10, I looove how they're displayed


----------



## nard (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10, those ice creams! 

That I wasn't able to get. -cri-


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10 food



Delphine said:


> 11/10, I looove how they're displayed


Thank you. ;w;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 11, 2014)

I love how they are displayed too. 9/1o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, 9/10 more food


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

two out of ten

yuck summer collectbles


----------



## Delphine (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10, a nice cherry in a minimalist way, love it


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10
bc togepi eggs n icecreamm


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10 because the cakes are next to each other


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

9/10 I luv it.


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

0/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

/10


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> /10



should i b proud??

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10 bc i like cherries


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10 4 the butt fruit collectible


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10 bc allin1 goodies
except i dont think id eat the patch


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10

Sadly I don't have much so I am ready for a bad rating.


OH LOOK, PEACH POPSICLES


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10. That is one nice mailbox. Whoever constructed that deserves props for decent craftsmanship. And do not get me started on those envelopes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10 beautiful birthstone >.<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

7/10 
nice letter


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10. nice cherry.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 11, 2014)

5/10 #basic


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 12, 2014)

5/10 got me some new collectibles


----------



## f11 (Sep 12, 2014)

9.99/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

lol 1/10 I know you have more collectibles.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

8/10 I love the color variation.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

9.999999999999999999999999 out of 1.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

9.756/10

I have 2 collectibles and a mailbox lol


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

10/1


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 26, 2014)

20/10. That is one delicious looking cake. I see that collectible is about to run out on the shop; makes me wonder if there will be a restock of them.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10.
Yeah I only have the cake...Can't wait to see what people think lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have nothing...LOL


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 for the elusive invisible collectible set!!!!!!!


----------



## f11 (Oct 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10

only like the bottom row


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## skweegee (Oct 6, 2014)

9/10

Pretty good set of collectibles, unlike mine.


----------



## Murray (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10 one for each cake


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 6, 2014)

9/10 for rainbow feather <3


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

10/10 THAT POKEBALL i need it but i dont have moneys. tears


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 6, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> 7/10



8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Natty said:


> 8/10



10/10 very niiiiice


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cIementine (Oct 6, 2014)

9.876643982/10


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> 7/10



ohhh an Admin rated my collecties. hehe

1/10 above me


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10 instead of 5/10 because togepi.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 6, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> 6/10 instead of 5/10 because togepi.



9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 6, 2014)

dude why low rating my collectibles are da BOMB

4/10


----------



## sej (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sholee (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10

would look better without the username title color change


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

4/10 im jelly


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 2, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 2, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> 2/10


3/10


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10. Love the Red/Green Pattern. 

Ninja'd.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10 *w*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

0/10 greedy


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10. I love that the cakes do not break your 'wallet' as a gift for members on their birthday (a proper birthstone would be great, except they are not as easy to obtain despite being 'affordable'). And the cakes are visually appealing collectibles, despite being common. Definitely display several of them proudly.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10 that bumble bee doll

Also thnxs


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10. Cakes are awesome.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10 nice


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10 SO SIMPLE, ITS FANTISTICO! I PRAISE THE DESIGNER.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

0/10 it's just... not... right, I guess.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 good collection but a bit repeating


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10 THAT USERNAME CHANGE. HIDE IT


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

I CANT BECAUSE THE NAME I WANT IS OCCUPIED 

7/10 too many ice creams


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10 not enough ice creams
HIDING IT DOESNT TAKE IT AWAY??? i have like 13 more red candies but theyre all hidden


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

it does but i wanna have it there so i know which one i should use because I have two apparently


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 9, 2014)

10/10 candies and ice cream


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10 Pokebaaaaaaaall and blue candies c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

8/10 that user title hide it


----------



## f11 (Nov 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10 too many candies and hide username pl0x


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10, order kind of throws me off


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

well you cant really change that unless you eagerly trade around..

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Coach (Nov 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10

I expect much worse lol


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

*cough* *cough*

7/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

10/10 oh wow


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## sej (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## matt (Nov 12, 2014)

5 out of 10  needs more


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

2/10, cause you got two. You should save and get some more. :3


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> 10/10



10/10 CUZ candy and pokemans!!


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 Azul candy, peaches, and pastel de chocolate


----------



## sej (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10

all you need is teh blue candeh


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10 Lantern and Scroll!!


----------



## f11 (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 omg


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 they're all gifts or from giveaways which makes them coolio


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> 10/10 they're all gifts or from giveaways which makes them coolio


Always 10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

8/10 Like the arrangement.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 sweets <3


----------



## f11 (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 more food and pretty feathers <3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10/10 more food and pretty feathers <3


10/10! Love the arrangement.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 chocolate cake ;3


----------



## Hikari (Nov 15, 2014)

7/10. 

The Yellow Letter and Pok?ball seem out of place. :/

Edit: Ninja'd. 9/10. The birthstone strangly goes well with the cakes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 candy and pretty blue feather <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 I like it all


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

Ninja'd lol

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10. Very symmetrical.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

lol I saw that.

9/10 candy (you need red) and ううううう (translation: Uggggghhhhh...) lol.

*Ninja'd, Edit:* Wait, I already did you 10/10 lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

9/10 great


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol I saw that.
> 
> 9/10 candy (you need red) and ううううう (translation: Uggggghhhhh...) lol.
> 
> *Ninja'd, Edit:* Wait, I already did you 10/10 lol.


I just don't know how this looks... red makes it weird. Should I do red on either sides or yellow?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

8/10



The Hidden Owl said:


> I just don't know how this looks... red makes it weird. Should I do red on either sides or yellow?


Oh I see what you mean...you need an older red. :/
It's better with yellow if not.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 Arrangement is amazing. <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> Oh I see what you mean...you need an older red. :/
> It's better with yellow if not.


Well yeah... I have 2 reds and 2 yellows, so I could do either set on the sides. I like how symmetrical it is, so I only want red or yellow...


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 15, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10 FOOD AGAIN!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Well yeah... I have 2 reds and 2 yellows, so I could do either set on the sides. I like how symmetrical it is, so I only want red or yellow...


Ah well, in time hopefully we can arrange them wherever we like without being time set in our inventories. ^^;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Nov 15, 2014)

8/10. 
If you got the blue feather below blue candy, green feather over green candy, red feather over red candy, yellow feather over yellow candy and pink feather over peach, then that would be a 10/10 lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10
You have all of the good stuff.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 15, 2014)

6/10 (hide that avatar animation!!!)


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Dat sexy Pokeball <3 10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Dat sexy Pokeball <3 10/10


10/10 clean


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10
う


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

7/10 why no togepi.


----------



## r a t (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10 blue candy omg


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

7/10!


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 18, 2014)

no collectibles? 0/10 sorry /:


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 18, 2014)

Egg/10!


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

5/10 candy and a ticket alright


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

8/10 yay


----------



## Coach (Nov 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

7 outta 10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

matt said:


> 10 outta 10



thanks [: 6/10


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> thanks [: 10/10



Thankyou so much XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10 dont care for those feathers + hiragana LMAO


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 21, 2014)

computertrash said:


> 7/10 dont care for those feathers + hiragana LMAO



6/10 because the popsicle and no ice cream.  
But Togepi Egg adds bonus points


----------



## lazuli (Nov 21, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> 6/10 because the popsicle and no ice cream.
> But Togepi Egg adds bonus points



the swirl ice cream SUCKS and you should feel bad for liking it.
5/10 why da extra yellow and fruit SUCKS.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

5/10
for the Pokeball


----------



## f11 (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10 so rare its invisible


----------



## lazuli (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10
i wanna be
*THE VERY BEST. LIKE NOONE EVER WAS.*


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10 best collectibles ever.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10 luv it


----------



## Meadows (Nov 24, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10 luv it



7/10   I love the Popsicle collectable


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 24, 2014)

5/10 again.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 24, 2014)

8/10 Any tips to make my layout better? I have ten blue candies, a green, a red, 8 choco cakes two yellow letters, pokeball and the ticket.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 24, 2014)

a 7/10


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

A 10/10,
anybody wanna rate my awesome collectibles?


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> A 10/10,
> anybody wanna rate my awesome collectibles?



16/10


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10
I knew it, I was always the best at collectible-ing.
I liek yo' Togy egg, it so fabuu.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I have the 2 cheapest collectibles! Feel free to give me the score I'm worthy of, a 10000000000000000/10
to anyone late to the party, I got a 16/10 without any collectibles, therefore I must be a million times better with the 2 cheapest collectibles.


----------



## Coach (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> 10/10
> I knew it, I was always the best at collectible-ing.
> I liek yo' Togy egg, it so fabuu.
> 
> ...



Less is more.

15.9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

5.5.5.5.5/10


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 24, 2014)

10/10. Clearly invisible because I am not worthy of observing them in all their glory.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

gr8 b8 m8, I rate it 8/8.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 25, 2014)

9.9/10 love the letters but prefer candy over icecream.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

10/10 FOR IT TELLS... a STORY...once upon a time a little boy named bob bought a golden pokeball ticket with four blue candies and three cakes he went home and the ticket turned into a pokeball the end


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10 White Feather!


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sholee (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10

going for the green?


----------



## Goth (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 1, 2014)

1.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

8/10 cry


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

Sholee said:


> 7/10
> 
> going for the green?



Yeah! Need a green pinwheel. 

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

2/10 that pear and easter egg<<<


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

BUT I HAVE THE ONLY BALLOON ON THE FORUMS!

0.99/10

o.o


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

good for you, thats why u got a 2 cuz thats the only gud one

2/10


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 1, 2014)

I have the fair path and only like 3 have been sold so far.

10/10


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

4/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 1, 2014)

You have 2 YOSHI EGGS! I am impressed! 8/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some of mine are hidden, actually....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aizu (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Dec 1, 2014)

10/10 So many feathers!


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Murray (Dec 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 15, 2014)

4/10. I think it would look better if you had a few more. ^^;


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

They're supposed to represent my characters, haha. I try to display items that hold meaning to me.

6/10 again TwT


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Murray (Dec 15, 2014)

get some good collectibles u scrub 1/10 cos im generous


----------



## lazuli (Dec 15, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 15, 2014)

computertrash said:


> -1/10


7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Leela (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 15, 2014)

Javocado said:


> 7/10


8/10


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## a potato (Dec 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 15, 2014)

oh yeah 8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10

UHHHHHHH
I can't get over that.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10 sweet!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 15, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10/10
> 
> UHHHHHHH
> I can't get over that.


Thank you! What do you like about it so much?




Natty said:


> 7/10


8.5/10 schweet.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 16, 2014)

Should I keep the peach or keep the letter?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10
I don't know...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Dec 16, 2014)

10 out of 10. So much variety


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## matt (Dec 16, 2014)

10 out of 10!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 for everyone!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 C: hey matt!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> 10/10 for everyone!



not you. 0 C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10 no collectibles lol


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10
green feather is horrible + swirl


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Leela (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10 needs more collectibles


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10
*sighs* When is someone going to give me a "10/10" ...xD


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

You don't even have anything and you're in the "rate collectibles" thread.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can dream! xD


----------



## Leela (Dec 16, 2014)

1/10. I'll assume you're going for the minimalistic approach.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10
dont like feathers


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10 

I want your togepi egg


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 all Blue


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10

You have the rarest collectible - the invisible collectible!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10
Thank you!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10  i wish i was cool enough for people to talk to me with 0 collectibles ^^;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 16, 2014)

9/10 If you get 2 more blue balloons and get one more 2013 blue candy, your perfect.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 16, 2014)

5/10
Use those TBT.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

On what? xD

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> On what? xD
> 
> 10/10


Cloktbls.
5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10

Okay.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 x)


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

0.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

0.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

0/0


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

1/1


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 17, 2014)

Zero.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Leela (Dec 19, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10
Silver


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

30/10


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10  minimalist.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 20, 2014)

9/10

2 more balloons!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 so many good ones!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

50/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

1000/1


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

1,000,000/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10  digging the red


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 :O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

0/10

I think I have gone blind.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10
You need the Red Feather.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 10/10



Ninja.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

0/10

Still I am blind.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 10/10


7/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 22, 2014)

11/10 so colourful


I wish I had my 14 red candies and my chocolate cake and blue candy in the middle of each row with the 4 reds on each side


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10


ObeseMudkipz said:


> 11/10 so colourful
> 
> 
> I wish I had my 14 red candies and my chocolate cake and blue candy in the middle of each row with the 4 reds on each side


*pat pat* I feel you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10
Rate the person above, I guess..


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10 get some collectibles


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10.10
Navar! xD


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10
i seriously just got my first collectables today so i'm not expecting much. ;A;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 











xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2014)

404 error, collectibles not found :<


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

Blind I tell you


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10 get off this thread u have no collectibles


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 all dem red feathers


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## nard (Dec 23, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> 4/10.



10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Dec 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## f11 (Dec 24, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 15, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

11/10 (the pinwheel saved your scores)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2015)

710 love the balloons but is a bit cluttered.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 15, 2015)

Dem cakes doe
10/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 15, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 15, 2015)

10/10 .-.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

7/10 only bc of that pinwheel


----------



## Megan. (Jan 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

So much feathers.
9/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## nard (Jan 15, 2015)

6.5/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

20/10 (two chocolate cakes and a pinwheel? Nice job!)


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

5/10 wow thanks I'd rate myself 0 if I were you XD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

10/10 I leik cakez :B


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

-1/10 because why is the orange there?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

0/10 because at least I HAVE collectibles XD


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

-1/10 because you know why.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

0/10 because I don't see any collectibles


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

-10/10 because there are some colours that the human eye cannot see


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

duuuuuuuuuuude you don't have no collectibles no no, just shooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## f11 (Jan 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

100/10 LOOK AT THAT ICE CREAM AND DECEMBER BIRTHSONE! So purrty


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

n0 c0llectibles i'm g0nna jav t0 give y0u a zer0
s0rry bud


----------



## penguins (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10 it looks perfect ;n;
mine is hella weak right now i need to buy stuff


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

0/10 (not for horrible, but 0/10 means unrated)


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10 I WANT that chocolate cake, I like cake :'c


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

10000000/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

9/10 so many cake


----------



## f11 (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

solid 10!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

1000000000000/10


----------



## f11 (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## S-A-M (Jan 18, 2015)

0/10

too many christmas memories


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

S-A-M said:


> 0/10
> 
> too many christmas memories



10/10
i like dat 10 bc that's about how many times I beat you at Smash


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10

If there were blue pinwheels, you'll need blue feathers.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10

Trophy, rainbow feather, pinwheel, and choco cake equals perfect score.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10



Apple2012 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Trophy, rainbow feather, pinwheel, and choco cake equals perfect score.


I think I am keeping this line up forever lol. I love it too much.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10
I WANT THEMMMM


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 22, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## sej (Jan 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## asuka (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 27, 2015)

sweet lineup and ya got your Red from me so of course it's a 10!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> 8/10



Better than I thought I'd get cx It's my bfs birthstone and my birthstone with matching color candies~ so to me, it has a special meaning sorta~ 

but 8/10


----------



## asuka (Jan 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> sweet lineup and ya got your Red from me so of course it's a 10!!



ayyyy thanks bud 8)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 27, 2015)

Aaah, that line up looks so great! 10/10. :3


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10 
That alignment is beautiful!!
*･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10 so many candies


----------



## Megan. (Jan 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10
FEATHER GALOUR!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

3/10- kinda bland


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10*
Me Cry :;(*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10 jav ur hot


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 28, 2015)

10\10! You have some collectibles I've never seen.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 29, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

9:10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10 for the one birthstone out of place, haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried to color code my collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

38,500/40,000 (9.375/10)


----------



## Jubaboo (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2015)

9/10 really digging that color scheme


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 31, 2015)

uh 8/10??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
What the trophy collectable ?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10 (has two white feathers and two rainbow feathers)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10



Royce said:


> 10/10
> What the trophy collectable ?


It's a contest prize. Just roll your mouse over it and you will see.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 so magnifique


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 eggceptional


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 exquisite


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
Easter egg Galour!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10
кαωαιι ?σℓℓє?тαвℓєѕ!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 3, 2015)

egg/10 8/10 more than I have and sweet yoshi egg


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

4/10
too many feathers but i like the pinwheel


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2015)

100/10 weeps at the sight of rainbow feathers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

101/100


----------



## Royce (Feb 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

6/10 '


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10  lantern! ;o


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

8.5/10 I like that middle part!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 organised!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 23, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 24, 2015)

BLUE CANDY!!!!! But where is the yellow one?? 9/10 XD Great job getting the balloons and the feather!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 25, 2015)

Say Whaaaaaat?! Harsh! Fellow lantern keeper! We both solved the treasure map! What's wrong with you, computertrash?! And.... YOSHI EGG!!!!! YOSHI. EGG. 

HARSH, MAN!  

I am not going to be as harsh with you. 
You have a Lantern. That makes you Awesome. 
You have all 4 Candies. 
AND a Chocolate Cake! 

10/10 Bro..... Don't be hate'n.....


----------



## Prabha (Feb 25, 2015)

7.4568928/10 
bc yoshi egg is the best egg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10

Sigh.  So many pretty collectibles.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10 zzz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 3, 2015)

7/10 ZZZ


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

ZZZZZ EVERYWHERE IM SO JEALOUS 

10/10


----------



## Meadows (Mar 3, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 3, 2015)

6/10

blue is pretty


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

9/10 that lantern


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 3, 2015)

6/10 feathers aint my thing sorry
but noice red pinwheel


----------



## nard (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10

much party popper


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10 peach is best.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2015)

8/10 Sorry mine's not very organized and I want to get the March Birthstone to replace the February one (I've been keeping only the current month one active).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

6/10 (the regular cake ruined it).


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> 6/10 (the regular cake ruined it).



7/10 and what's wrong with regular cake? Us poor average joes have to make due with tasty normal cake as the Chocolate cake is pricey. :/


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2015)

7/10 the reg cake is kinda cute


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## nard (Mar 5, 2015)

99/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

10/10 ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10 !


----------



## piichinu (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

3/10 (one collectible)


----------



## Heyden (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10

*cringes at my collectibles*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10

Don't cringe.


----------



## Leela (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10 needs more peaches

*is a hypocrite*


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

7/10 too much water


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10 cuz trophie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10 because of pinwheels.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10 c: trying to get all birthstones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10

Yep, but I like to get them alone.

I wish Thunder can play this game. We have a surprise for him.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

surprise? 8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

We would rate his collectibles 10/10 for going green.

10/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 7, 2015)

7/10! (How is your birthstone collection coming along?)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10

duh dat feather ones


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 feathers and green goodness.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 You're the TBT collectible queen, haha!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

5/10 (needs more collectibles).


----------



## Leela (Mar 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> 5/10 (needs more collectibles).



9/10

You should have kept the peach. It really brought out the colour in your eyes.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2015)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10000000/10


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 three collectibles from Justin ooOoOOOo


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

10/9

If 100% was the highest, that's more than 100% you got.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

where are they all D:


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10, only cos of all dat cake :,D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

1000000/10 actually


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

20/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Prabha (May 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2015)

10/10 I love that order

and the waluiginess


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

3/10.


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Le Ham (May 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

7/10 for yoshi egg


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

6/10, theyre cool but the combo of green and red makes me personally feel kinda sick

even though i have mostly green and then one red


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

7/10
dat pokeball is lonely bro


----------



## piichinu (May 19, 2015)

5/10 because of the grey BG on the cake, but if it wasn't there I'd give a 9/10

On that topic THATS why my Pok?ball is lonely, 'cause it looks gross with anything next to it ;;


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 19, 2015)

5/10 But there's still a Yoshi egg above it.


----------



## piichinu (May 19, 2015)

1.5/10 i meant literally to the right or left of it


----------



## Money Hunter (May 19, 2015)

10/10 m8


----------



## Swiftstream (May 19, 2015)

5/10. No particular theme. But I do like oranges.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 19, 2015)

9/10 Great collector, but needs to have a variety.


----------



## ethre (May 19, 2015)

8/10 Really cute ~


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

7\10 I like the dessert theme.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

yoooooo 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2015)

10/10

Please next poster. I know jealousy has consumed you with my amazing collection, but I ask you to rate fairly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 25, 2015)

5/10 seems fair to me.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

6/10 4 cute egg


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

6/10 for the popsicle! ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (May 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2015)

Choco cake mmm
9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 12, 2015)

10/10 bumping this back eyy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

9/10 that popsicle rip


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10 because 10 lel


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10 that candy is lookin fine n dandy


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

8/10 4 cakes and pretty gems *.*


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

8/10 nice collection


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

Mm fruity 10/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10 for cherry


----------



## piichinu (Jun 20, 2015)

7/10

nows a good time to bump this thread


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10 I'll never have a hammer or apple


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10 i want that pinwheel


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 geez those hammers


----------



## Heyden (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10

congrats on the yellow letter


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10 looks pretty nice to me


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

0/10 no collection


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Im working on it ^.^ 

3/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10, A bit empty, but I like the Pearl!

now you just need garnet and amethyst


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

1/10 You only have one brah.

edit: 6/10 Idk how valuable the feathers are


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> 1/10 You only have one brah.



I knows D: 

9/10 i love it ( wait for next person, mostly only here to see others collections  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> 5/10, A bit empty, but I like the Pearl!
> 
> now you just need garnet and amethyst



I wanted to catch the May one, its my favorite


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

Forek said:


> I knows D:
> 
> 9/10 i love it ( wait for next person, mostly only here to see others collections  )



Thx. I'm not organized with my collectibles at all they just fall where they may. :}


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10, not a fan of grey backgrounds  but cute still


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 Batter up!

 even if i see the stock for it om never gonna get 1.5k btb


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 5/10, not a fan of grey backgrounds  but cute still



I didn't even notice they had backgrounds...

 um 7/10 your hammers will smash your eggs


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Literaly posted right after me xD

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh whoops wrong person

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was for mylifeiscake lmao


----------



## Hikari (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10, Love the letters and the cake!


----------



## matt (Jun 21, 2015)

5\10 nice feathers but not enough


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 I like the candies


----------



## Ami (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10

Yay i got myself a featha!!! Thanks so much Hikari!!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10, i like the simplicity


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

20/20 nice toy hammers


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10 for cherry


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 dose letters


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10, i like the pinwheel + turquoise


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10 hammers n eggs


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 I love the pinwheel!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 Very blue-green


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10 cool stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> 7/10 Very blue-green



That's what I'm going for!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Evrybody loves deh pinwheel

8/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 a cake


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10 for the hammers, 4/10 for the eggs, and 1/10 for the apple.

Total score for your collectibles: 10/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10 c;


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jun 22, 2015)

3/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

0/10 i h8 u


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 0/10 i h8 u



Why do ya hate her? 0_o

3/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 because all the toy hammers


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 10/10 because all the toy hammers



Oh, i thought you HATED her, not because a hammers


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 0/10 i h8 u


Why  

And 5/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 because u hogged all the hammers...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok everyone ignore this page its messed up


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

This is the end!!!!!!!!! 

/closethread


And 9/10 need more hammers


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is this thread screwed up?


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

I dnt know really 7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Forek said:


> This is the end!!!!!!!!!
> 
> /closethread
> 
> ...


I have one more but if I show it ppl will cry 2 their momm

5/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

NINJA'd

10/10 such hammers such wow


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

14/10 cuz dem candies yo (also, I saw the secret turt buissnes)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 colourful


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

i really like your line-up! very cute 10/10 wowee

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd whooPS

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 gimme a hammer! (I know you wont)


----------



## Hikari (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 I love the variety of collectables you have, and how colorful they are!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 cuz AMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURICA!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll give u a hammer for 10 low payments of 5k TBT hrry act now

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 but im so poor...


----------



## Hikari (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 Looks like you're about to crack a lot of eggs and an apple

Edit: Oops, ninja'd!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 ninja...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10

Maybe u should exit poverty


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 AMURKUH

frack so many ninjas! 10/10 still cuz hamma


----------



## Hikari (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 SUUUUUGAR RUUUUUSH


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10 
All those hammers remind me how poor I am on this forum.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow don't take ur self hate out on ME

3/10 or 5/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Please, I can't tell if you are fighting or not. xD 7/10 no appo


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10 I like the jewel gradient a lot


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10 ��


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

Den outta den. Love the birthstones.


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

ooh i like this setup, 9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

it bothers me that there's not another yoshi egg lmao but i rly like the turquoise so 10/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10 I like the colors


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

3/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 22, 2015)

How did you find me? >.<
10/10 x)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 22, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> How did you find me? >.<
> 10/10 x)




10/10


@you got mail! haha xp x3


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

3/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10!!! Only thing better than 6 hammers are *more* hammers!!!

Please share...


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10!~


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 22, 2015)

3/10.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10. I like your egg! ^-^


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

your line-up is so cute! 10/10 for sure


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 best lineup


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> 10/10 best lineup



6/10


----------



## rosabelle (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 really kewl lineup!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10 i really like the japanese letter hehe


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10.  I like that the cake has the yellow from the candy and the red from the cherries.  All three look very nice together.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 lovin all dem stones 

also lmao same i like how they look together


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

i guess bonus points cause they also match ur avatar, 7/10. its just grey backgrounds bug me ):


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10 

yeah the gray bg ticks me off too :^\ but ehh whatever lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 colorful!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10 for the colors matching ur profile pic


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 because JUNE BIRTHDAYS YEEAAAHHHH


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10 cute lineup!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10! Your collectables are very colorful!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10 need more....... FEATHAS


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10 Needs less cherries and more candy.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

0/10
(i have 5 yellow and 5 red candies but the cherry is my town fruit)
u need collectibles xD


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have no idea how to get collectibles. Sorry. 8/10 Needs less cherries and more cake.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10
im not very fond of the cake collectible, its sorta girly


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

0/10 CAKE IS YUMMY!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Taratailes (Jun 24, 2015)

What is a collectible


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 24, 2015)

You earn bells by posting, then you go to the shop tab and buy things.

Vizionari, yours gets a 7.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 bc cute hahah


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

its simple but cute! love how it matches ur avatar owo 10/10!


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10!~


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10! I love how all the similar items are grouped together! (Eggs, candy, ice cream, etc.)


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10

(Funny how you call them "'MURICA FEATHERS" when most countries have a flag with red, white and blue. It looks more like a French flag.)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 love how the stones look good together


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

10 outta 10


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

8 out of 10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks

9 out of 10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

10000 / 10 looks so kewl


----------



## KermitTea (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10 eat all that chocolate  cake


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

ahhHH cute!! 20/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

0/10 so boring


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

0/10 9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

screecheS 50/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> screecheS 50/10



I was hoping someone would get the reference, lol.

10/10, love the houses and peaches!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

11/10 Gen 3 represnt!


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> 11/10 Gen 3 represnt!



...I suppose Ruby and Sapphire also represent that, lol.

8/10.


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 so many yummy stuffs!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 10/10 so many yummy stuffs!



11/10 cuz of dem candy turts!


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

cute cute cute 10/10


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 27, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> cute cute cute 10/10



8/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 
Pokeball and Mori </3


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10
really cute


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

0/10 I'm on undercover so I can't see them l0l


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 27, 2015)

XD

10/10!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 Love the eggs and the Pok?ball!


----------



## Celes (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 Look the eggs and cake!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 Ruby & Sapphire! Soo cuteee! ^-^


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 I love the variety of fruit you have!


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

your line up will 4ever be my favorite 10/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10 I want like all your collectibles! XD


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10
similar to my lineup


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

10/10, You have good taste. XD


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

i only have one ew, but 10/10 for reXyx3 ^.^


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

2/10, dont really like any of those ;-;


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10 that lineup :O


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 I love the variety of birthstones you have!

low key jealous of that garnet


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10! c:

edit:double post woops


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10! Jealous of those cakess ~ ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10 Love the Chocolate Cake and Cherry symmetry!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10 SU is a P good show


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

9/101


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Celes (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10 the way they're arranged looks nice kekekek


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10 !!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Libra (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Ami (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

11/10.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10

i r8 that white feather (i discarded all my collectibles lol)


----------



## Heyden (Jul 26, 2015)

0/10

oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10

ppl always r8 me rly bad


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 26, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10 so many


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

0/10

You don't have any >:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10 those are some good ones :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10 rainbows


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

....I want to rate but part of me says not to so here's an imaginary strawberry instead~

*my collection is too geat to be seen with nekkd eye btw*


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10 would rate again.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 26, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10



> [00:40:07]	Jas0n	thunder
> [00:40:12]	Jas0n	make a post in rate your collectibles



jas0n made me post


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10 all that green <3


----------



## matt (Jul 28, 2015)

8 out of 10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jul 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Karminny (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10 the white feathers rare wow


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10
Lol all mine are ****


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

6/10 lel


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10. 
Nice variety and some rares too


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10, Love the blue ember.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10 nice


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10

i should get some collectibles lol


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

0/10 

No collectibles ;v ;


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

wow broke the scale ;u; lol 10+/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

6/10 It's a little random, but so is mine tbh i-i


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10 random is the besttt (Awesome avi btw <3 )


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

0/10

No collectibles to rate ; v;


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10 I don't like pears :x


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10 because blue


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10
will be 10 once u complete it all!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10, again.

I'm hoping to get a completely blue lineup. Don't know if it's possible, though. I'm gonna try for the blue candy next (will have to save up a bunch first though xD)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> 10/10, again.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a completely blue lineup. Don't know if it's possible, though. I'm gonna try for the blue candy next (will have to save up a bunch first though xD)



9/10
ya i was thinkin about doing blue too!
most blue collectibles, like the feather, candy, etc are all really expensive tho xD
maybe ill go for yellow or red


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10

I wasn't originally gonna go for a color scheme. It just sorta happened! xD
The high prices are partly why I'm doubting if I'll ever make it... but I guess it's a nice goal.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Coach (Aug 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10 cause hammer and house


----------



## mogyay (Aug 11, 2015)

10/10 white feather <3


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10 for color coordination.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

6/10 > v<


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10 for dat pokeball


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 9/10 for dat pokeball



I'm getting rid of it XD


10/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10 bc its so colorful


----------



## matt (Aug 13, 2015)

8/10 nice collection of fruit, nice collection of sweet treats too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Needs peaches .


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 13, 2015)

7/10 no rainbow, but still always good.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10, I love flaming pinwheels!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## AS176 (Aug 13, 2015)

5/10
Mine are awesome so ik I'm getting a high rating


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

0/10
No collectibles! >:


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 because ember


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 feathers oh my gosh


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## milkyi (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Karminny (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10 nice hammer


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10 Those are some pretty handsome collectibles, if you ask me.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 pretty awesome


----------



## samsquared (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10; great variety and most of them are fairly rare~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 17, 2015)

9/10. Love the feathers!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

7.9/10

noiice 2 apples


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 nice


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

9/10 lots of rare collectibles!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10
I'm hungry now.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2015)

^-^


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Coach (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Aug 22, 2015)

Coach said:


> 7/10



10/10


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10 i really like your collectibles!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

1/10 just the mote?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10
good effort for your lineup!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 8/10
> good effort for your lineup!



9/10 
thanks its not done for the top row but it was really hard getting the right dates.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10 bc you have _most_ of the feathers


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10 because you have a very organized lineup


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10 because you have some birthstones but only 4


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 23, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> 8/10 because you have some birthstones but only 4



(it's a steven universe thing, garnet, Ruby Sapphire and peridot)

------

as for ur sig, 8/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 23, 2015)

3/10
#bringbackpopsicles!!11!1!1


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> 3/10
> #bringbackpopsicles!!11!1!1



8/10

what popsicles


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 8/10
> 
> what popsicles



9/10 i see you got the pink house


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

9.2/10 

Wow popscile, cherry, blue candy, and green candy n.n


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10 Cakes are cool!


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 23, 2015)

9.99999994/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10 like the gemstones whos the people on your sig i see them alot


----------



## Hikari (Aug 23, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 8/10 like the gemstones whos the people on your sig i see them alot



They're Ruby and Sapphire, two characters from a cartoon called Steven Universe. It's why I have a ruby and sapphire gemstone, lol.

---

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

11/10 cuz moko


----------



## Mao (Sep 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

same


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10 dude _so simple_


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

hmm i like the theme and how its completed buuut im not a fan of oranges, pears, and cherries sooo 7/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

u didnt even buy them 2/10 smh
ah hell yes 9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

9/


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 5, 2015)

tenouttaten


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

0/0 cares. 
1/1 for consistency.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 6, 2015)

1/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

2/100


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

0/1000


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2015)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

6/10 bc three of them are just add-ons


----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Sep 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Sep 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 7, 2015)

3/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

2/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2015)

5/


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

2/10 for the birthstone


----------



## Jacob (Sep 11, 2015)

5/10 luv it


----------



## Megan. (Sep 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## matt (Sep 12, 2015)

10/10 a very nice collection indeed.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 12, 2015)

5/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Peter (Sep 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

8/10
Not very fond of birthstones, but the pink houses r dope


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10 you must have cavities


----------



## AS176 (Sep 21, 2015)

2 cuz I h8 cake


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Peter (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

8/


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 10/10



10/10 just need the yellow house somewhere!!!


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## rubyy (Sep 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10 so blue


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

le nice 10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

8/10
Hammer nice.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## rubyy (Sep 27, 2015)

3/10 sorry hun


----------



## Heyden (Sep 27, 2015)

10/10
can I buy ur party popper


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

where did all the green go?


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> 10/10
> can I buy ur party popper



7/10
I like the red lineup!


----------



## rubyy (Sep 27, 2015)

7/10

btw your sig is beautiful holy ****


----------



## Damniel (Sep 27, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> 7/10
> 
> btw your sig is beautiful holy ****



9/10 very cool collectibles, but not as cool organization.
And thanks! Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 27, 2015)

9/10
nice but the hhd clashes


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2015)

thats a solid 10 gurl


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Whoa i am jealous 10/10! (I know my collectibles suck but i do not really care too much about mine)


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10, nice scheme!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10 eh.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 8/10, nice scheme!



Whoa thanks, i did not expect that! ^.^

Also 9/10 Call me Daniel! c:


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10
love dat hamma


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10
I wonder who told you to line them up like that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10

tha background non-uniformity kinda bugs me


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 29, 2015)

10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

10/10 such value


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

10/10 very organized!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

5/10 i like the birthstones but not the candy and popsicle sorry


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10 good w theme


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

2/10 
Not fond of the 1 pokeball background.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10

I know I know I have a lot of cakes, I will probably get like a 2 LMAO


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lol no it is cool! 7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10 
like the colors!


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

10/10 :0


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Candies are nice and I like the red HHD, you get an 8!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10 
looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

wow !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 2, 2015)

8/10  You're missing the coolest collectible ever.. popsicles


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 2, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkday (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10 (how'd you get all those?)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

uwu/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

4/10


----------



## asuka (Oct 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

very colorful and pretty, my kinda thing 10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

strong 9/10 

luv it momma


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 10/10



bc they match 10/19


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

Better than mines/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> 10



Why do i get such an high rating? I have nothing! (Not that i do not appreciate it, tysm ♡)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

10/10 so jealous


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 8, 2015)

8/10 the diamoonnnd lucky


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 10/10 so jealous



basically


----------



## Llust (Oct 8, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2015)

3/10.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 9, 2015)

Coool 8/10


----------



## Pearls (Oct 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

like 1. they suck


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

3/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

5/10 i like the orange mote of flame  and the hammer ;D


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10 I like birthstones.


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 10, 2015)

10/10 nice red theme!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

20/10 because jealous


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 10, 2015)

3/10
nice collectibles tho


----------



## Damniel (Oct 10, 2015)

8/10 nice swirls.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Azza (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10 for spirit ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Damniel (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 11, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

11/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 12, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 14, 2015)

10/10 for April Birthstone


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## matt (Oct 14, 2015)

3/10 needs more
I gave 3 because of its nice simplicity


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

9/10 
Quite a few I've never seen before 
so jealous ;-;


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Peter (Oct 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

7.7/10 xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

1/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 14, 2015)

10/10 ?ω?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10
nice steven universe theme


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

10/10 jelly factor, man


----------



## Damniel (Oct 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

glitch i think ?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## matt (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10
Needs more candy


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10

how bout now


----------



## matt (Oct 18, 2015)

Absolutely smashing mate. How do you like mine now?

7/10 anyway


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

7.5/10 

blue flame is better ;D


----------



## Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10

dem pok? balls


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

6.5/10

gud u got ur collectibles bk


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10 the feather not in the middle kinda ruins it.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10 simple is sometimes better


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Oct 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 20, 2015)

10/10 for me lol idk all collectibles are fab to me (mine suck xD)


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5/10 will trade pokeball for pink feather


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10 I want to but I can't, to much sentimental


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5/10

meh fine, hmu if u ever interested


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

0/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

10/10 for yoshi eggs


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice halloween line up there! 9/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

amaze 10/10

can I have them


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

5/10
Idk there's so many candies (though imma a noobie so I probably don't make sense xD)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

4/


----------



## Megan. (Oct 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10 for rareness


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

3/10


----------



## matt (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

9/10 
All looks nice to me lol xD


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## inkling (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10 cute & tidy


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10 :3


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

11/10 your lineup is sweet like u


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

11/10 so many popsicles!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

um how dare u jacob first of all

11/10 because december is my birthstone


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

6.5/10
Idk what the 10 thing is lol  but it's a nice and cute lineup 
Was meant for Elena lol

Mogi- 11/10 I love how they all have some red in them ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

4/10  popsiiicllllleeee


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10 pink feather


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

solid 4/10 gg

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok 10/10 i was bitter


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## pandapples (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10 nice pattern :3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 22, 2015)

8/10 that red feather is sticking out weirdly,
Organization is ok point though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10 i luv them


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 22, 2015)

Boost for that Togepi egg!

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

8/10 hammer


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 22, 2015)

8/10 <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

2/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10 for the pokeballs


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2015)

I won dis blue candy!!! Yours are pretty freaking sweet! 100/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10 nice layout :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10 Needs more candy.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## sej (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

hm... i will go with 7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

6.5/


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10
hammer power


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10 as always!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Oct 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## matt (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 25, 2015)

Omgg 10/10 give me them


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10
my pear scored 10 that is


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

7.8/10 Too much fruit.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

100.1/100.2


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

5/10

i need to switch out my swirl for something else


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 25, 2015)

9/10
yummy feather.


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10
Bringing this thread back with the new collectibles!


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10 could do with more


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## cIementine (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

ninja'd
10/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

Cheers! 
10/10 to you too


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

For Halloween spirit 10/10
Collectibles in general 5.5/10 xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

4.5/


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10
Nice and cute lineup :3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

5.5/10 xD
Basically same as before lol


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

6/10 because hammer


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 29, 2015)

4/10 eh


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## milkyi (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10 fo sure


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

4/10
Not many collectibles but they're cool ^^


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

12/10 damn


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 29, 2015)

9/


----------



## pandapples (Oct 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

0/10 set up identical 2 mine wow
8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

90/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

its a cute mix  7/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

9/10
10 if u put more voodoo dolls


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> 9/10
> 10 if u put more voodoo dolls



8.9/10 less voodoo more ancient candle ;D


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10
Needs bit more cake


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

1/10 lacking 9 voodoo dolls
8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> 12/10 damn



Aww haha thanks. :3

Also for Haydenn 4/10, too many voodoo dolls xD


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2015)

10/10 nice variety and combination


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Ty :3
9.5/10
I like the lineups for both, they have nice patterns and placement ^^


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

9/10, really cool collectibles.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10
Nice variety


----------



## lazuli (Oct 30, 2015)

6/10
them swirls + candle/doll aint doing it for me


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10

Neat lineups ^^


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10
more letters ;PP
aaaand dolls ;')


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

11/10 dolls 5ever


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2015)

10/10
You have some very expensive collectibles!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

5.5/10 
I'm sorry xD
Too many of the same collectible lol


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 30, 2015)

8/


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10
cook dat candy


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Haydenn you have to calm down with the voodoo dolls omg
It's probably an unhealthy obsession

For your passion 11/10
For collectibles in general 4/10 xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

9-10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 30, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

3/10
Should try to get more rare ones ^^


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10 I like the candies next to it


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

5/10

i dont love the new halloween ones


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10

chocolate cake


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 
omg cake queen


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10
Simple and neat layout


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10 nice collectables xD


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10

pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10 amazing cakes <3


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

0/10

no cakes


----------



## NicPlays (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10 Cakes are nice


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

4/10 it's boring


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10

pumpkin cupcakes still


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 
still cakes<3
and i love pumpkin cupcakes xD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2015)

14/10 im jelly


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10

i want green letter


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 I want dem ballonz


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 7/10



10/10

more pumpkin cupcakes!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10
cake goddess <3


----------



## NicPlays (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10 cupcakes!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10

so many pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10

chocolate cakes and pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10

kinda repetative


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

0.01/0
very repeated but cool


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 1, 2015)

0.2/0.2


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10
not a fan of candles xD


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 
I love the patterns and colours


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

0/10

popsicle


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

1/10
Too many cakes, I personally don't like them that much xD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10<3


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> 100/10<3



You're too kind <3
I want to try and rate yours too but other people best me to it lol >w<


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

9.99/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

7.5/10
Simple and neat


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10
yass your line up is yass<3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

110/10
Can never have too many cupcakes ahahaha
I want to get 10 now for a whole lineup c':


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> 110/10
> Can never have too many cupcakes ahahaha
> I want to get 10 now for a whole lineup c':



#twins xD 120/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10
Not enough cupcake


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10 needs a lot more cupcake


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

1000/10 #twins


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

111/10
Love


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 1, 2015)

<3/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> 111/10
> Love



amazing swirls 100000000/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

1000/10 c:


----------



## Beardo (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100000000000000000000/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
That Popsicle and swirl and cupcakes yass<3


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10 
I Need All Ur Cupcakes @.@
(I Use To Have Voodoo Doll Collectible,Pear) 
I'm Poor When It Comes To TBT And Collectiblez xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

3/10
Need more cupcakes xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyrick said:


> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
> That Popsicle and swirl and cupcakes yass<3



Ty you sweet angel <33


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

100/10 i love the feather line up!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mao (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Ninja'd

8.5/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 1, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

infinite/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

YAY CAKEs! 10/10!
I would rate myself -googleplex/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 1, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

9.999/10!
I Love Spellectibles! I Just Need A Cupcake To Make A 10 \(^w^)/


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

2/10</3 get moreeee


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10 Nice roundup


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2015)

8/10 It's very colorful


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

7/10
Nice variety ^^


----------



## Jacob (Nov 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> 7/10



ICE CREAM SWIRL OMG 10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10
So beautiful and neat ;w;


----------



## Karminny (Nov 2, 2015)

8/10 ice cream and cupcakes muy nic


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

ninja'd

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Peter (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 life goals


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10
Lovely variety and great lineup c:


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> 11/10



TY!
4/10
Awesome birthstone and the candies are nice, try to get more collectibles in the future. x)


----------



## Taj (Nov 2, 2015)

8/10 

very solid


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 for symmetry


----------



## Taj (Nov 2, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> 7/10



4/10 for apple


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

ninja'd! LOL

10/10


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 for all the houses and cupcakes
and trophy


----------



## Taj (Nov 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 6/10 Not a big fan of the yellow candies sorry ; v ;



yay

wait yellow candies?


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

all of u got ninja'ed gg 10/10 for batman + lineup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

3/10
Needs more collectibles but the apple is so cute lol cx


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 I need to showcase my passion and love for apples
ill soon get more apples when im not poor


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

10/10 simple and healthy too, sometimes all you need is just an apple


----------



## pandapples (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> 10/10 I need to showcase my passion and love for apples
> ill soon get more apples when im not poor



10/10 dw I love apple

oh my god ninja'd..

7.5/10


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

ninja'ing all over the place- 20/10 for having 2 apples


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

Mink said:


> 10/10 I need to showcase my passion and love for apples
> ill soon get more apples when im not poor



Everyone is getting ninja'd
And omg haha yeah apples are hella expensive ;A;
I'm liking the simple apple more so 6/10 lol


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

10/10 *steals your ice cream swirl*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2015)

9.8-10 "Too much cupcakes"


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jetix said:


> 9.8-10 "Too much cupcakes"



Smh i worked hard for them .-. (Thanks anyway lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> 5/10



9.5/10 jelly


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

Jetix said:


> 9.8-10 "Too much cupcakes"



You can never have too many cupcakes x3

For Lars 10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

0/10 bc your lineup is better than mine :^(


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> 0/10 bc your lineup is better than mine :^(



No need to be jelly xD

3/10
Popsicle :3


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> You can never have too many cupcakes x3
> 
> For Lars 10/10



So true!

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

10/10
I love the colour combinations and the neat lineup omg <3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

5/10 not enough Apple in your life


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 3, 2015)

6//

ignore the mess its the way it is until i sell em XD


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

7/10 +1 for pinwheel xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

7/10
Cupcake FTW
And cute apple :3


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

9/10, I'm jealous!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

6/10
Sometimes simplicity is good! I love Popsicles <3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2015)

6/10
Spellectibles x3


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

9.5/10

Colorful and symmetric ^^ I just took off a lil cause of candle it's my least fav spellectible @_@ but grats on finding your peach!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10 lovely~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

5/10 i would do 10/10 but im just sitting here waiting for the dolls to start bursting with flames

-5 for fire hazards


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

6/10 I'm not a spellectible/grey background fan ):


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

pandapples said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> Colorful and symmetric ^^ I just took off a lil cause of candle it's my least fav spellectible @_@ but grats on finding your peach!!



Aha ty! And yeah the candle is my least fav spellectible but my sister gifted it's to me with that sweet message so I want to display it x3
Ty for the congrats though! And congrats on your choco cake ^^

Also for piichinu 5/10
Not a fan of hammers xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 4, 2015)

8.9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 4, 2015)

The hammers </3 

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10
Lovely variety ^^


----------



## Heyden (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

2.5/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

10/10 it's been half a year and I still love how you bought out all those hammers at release <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2015)

Ninja'd xD

6.5/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10  

I love the layout!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## matt (Nov 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> 2/10


:0 why the anti popsicals


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

7/10
Sometimes all you need is a Popsicle


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10 
Very nice patterns once again :3


----------



## okaimii (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## emolga (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

0/10 wheres my candy


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

2/10

the date no fit brb

see


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 6, 2015)

8.7/10

Yes that point seven is very important


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10
Not a hinge fan of yellow candies x)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 6, 2015)

6.0/10.2


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

They're very ugly, i will take them off of your hands so you won't have to deal with it


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 6, 2015)

0/10 Anti-Onion disapproves.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

7/10 :3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 6, 2015)

10000000000000000000/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10 
3 swirls!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 6, 2015)

0.5/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## N e s s (Nov 6, 2015)

11/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## glow (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10

It's cool how you have all the fruit on the top row and all the candies (except for the dark one) on the bottom row!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

5/10 - I can see a growing birthstone collection!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10 
Not fond of regular cakes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

8.9 because of sapphire and swirl c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10 2 Popsicles yas!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

9.57832/10


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10
Not a big fan of birthstones


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

2/10 too dark 4 me


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## glow (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10

should I take out my cake?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10, not a big fan of the line up


----------



## Jacob (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10 Popsicles!!


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10
Loving the pokeball but the birthstones are letting me down


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10
I love the layout! Also, i love the cake!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10
Seriously love that lineup :3


----------



## Jacob (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10 
Clashing colors.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

9/10 because spoopy spellectibles


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 8, 2015)

100/10 cause chocolate cake


----------



## pandapples (Nov 8, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 9, 2015)

10 outta 10


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 9, 2015)

Ten


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 10, 2015)

11/10 like wHOA WHERE DID YA GET THOSE EGGS FROM??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 10, 2015)

6/10
Nice and simple :3


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Nov 12, 2015)

9/10 because popsicle


----------



## pandapples (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 14, 2015)

99/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Taj (Nov 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

My collectibles aren't really interesting :/

8/10


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2015)

on the contrary, sapphire is my birthstone and red is my favorite color
7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

10 voodoos out of 10 voodoos 

(10/10)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

aw cute
8/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

dem pokeballs tho

Automatic 10/10 will rate again


----------



## glow (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 bc the balls.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Spooky.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 14, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## emolga (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 cute frozen treats.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Heyden (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 

Edit: Ninja'd

5/10 for Hayden xD


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 ^-^ ❤


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 so much sugar


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10

v sugary


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

3/10

i see no real patterns but i love the HHD


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10

i am trying to get a new layout e.e


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 16, 2015)

3/10
Gl with your layout!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

9/10
Cakes and halloween <3 Get that last sweet on your bottom! xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Nov 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

7/10 (I like its simplicity)


----------



## Heyden (Nov 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Nov 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 because ice cream swirl.


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

4/10
Gotta get them birthstones hahah!


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 love ur layout


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

5/10 because I do not like when people put add-ons in their collectibles uvu


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

9/10 so much cake


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 so much


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

6/10 pretty sure that HHD one must've been limited time right.

Either way the person after me is going to be blown away.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

OMG 10/10 SO LEGIT


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

ninja'd d'arvit

9/10 cake devotion


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> ninja'd d'arvit
> 
> 9/10 cake devotion



Oh really, it's not all cake anymore hehe

and 10/10 so much nothing


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

1/10

You ruined your all cake lineup


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 1/10
> 
> You ruined your all cake lineup



-cri- Lucanosa made me 
10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> -cri- Lucanosa made me
> 10/10



I did not!

4/10 bring back the cake its not the same without it


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

3/10
I'm sorry I keep saying that ah xD


----------



## glow (Nov 18, 2015)

9/10 c:

(my lineup bothers me at the moment.. need 1 more pop, send help)


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10

How do you have more Popsicles than me


----------



## pandapples (Nov 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 owo


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2015)

5/10
my collectibles are infinite out of 10 tbh


----------



## Royce (Nov 19, 2015)

-10/10


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

its all over the place, 1/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sloom (Nov 19, 2015)

5/5


----------



## pandapples (Nov 19, 2015)

10/0 undefined


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 cake <3


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 more popsicles


----------



## Megan. (Nov 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ariel. (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 cause wow rares o.o


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 single blue flame is all you need


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

1,000,000/10 οωο


----------



## Sholee (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10! need that blue!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 peachs n pops on fleek


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Esphas (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 much cakes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 Thanks and hope you get that last popsicle XD


----------



## Laudine (Nov 19, 2015)

9/10 Mmm cakes, I'm hungry now :Q


----------



## Roxi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10

You joined later than me and yet you have more collectibles *tear*


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 10/10
> 
> You joined later than me and yet you have more collectibles *tear*


Ikr it is like how did you get all that tbt and
3/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

I sold my swirl

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 19, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## asuka (Nov 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 
(My main character of my manga's name is asuka! c: )


----------



## Roxi (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10 ^^ Candy! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

7/10
That apple messes it up :c


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

3.5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

2/10 no real theme.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

9/10 CAKES


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

8/10 like before


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

8/10 cakes and stap it


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> 8/10 cakes and stap it



9/10 bc cakes and spoppy.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 20, 2015)

9/10

mmmmm... cake.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

Slammint said:


> 8/10 cakes and stap it



stop what?
(no seriously i'm confused lol)

for crossanimal 5/5


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

omg cakes and pumpkin cupcakes 20/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> omg cakes and pumpkin cupcakes 20/10



aww you're seet haha
i actually planned on having a cakes/sweets theme
might change it back to my old lineup but or now i like this one x)
20/10 for you too


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10 caaaaake


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## tae (Nov 21, 2015)

2/10 like the cakes but 10 is just too boring.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## matt (Nov 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10 boring but cakes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10 myself


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

-2/10 
sorry :/


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> -2/10
> sorry :/



5/10 and WHYYY


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

-12/10
just not cool enough sorry :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

its all over the place, 7/10


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

5/10 Shrek sucks, but you have cake.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

100/10


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

9/10

that stale cake ruined it


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> 9/10
> 
> that stale cake ruined it



I like stale cake


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Nov 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2015)

100/10 because pinwheel and white feather


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

11/10 popsicles and cake


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

3/10 for not enough collectibles and u wer meeeeeeean only a 9/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

INFINITY/10 YAY POPSICLE


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10...


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 10/10...



ANOTHER INFINITY/10 YAY CAKE


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro said:


> 7/10.



9/10 ice cream and cake, but u wer meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean


----------



## Heyden (Nov 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10 Nice lineup.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

how come everyone has a tasty cake?
7/10, too basic


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

5/10 you should get more collectibles


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

3/10, too boring. I don't have enough TBT unfortunately ;0;


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Tasty cakes are only 29, you know..

1/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 21, 2015)

11/10 I want that house


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 22, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> 11/10 I want that house



Aha you're sweet, 10/10 for you, aweosme tasty cakes and peach :0

10/10 for Sugarella


----------



## Megan. (Nov 22, 2015)

3/10


----------



## asuka (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 perfect!! those white feathers <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10. Nicely organized and nice collectibles.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 just because


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

5/10 NINJA'D


----------



## Heyden (Nov 22, 2015)

0/10
that was supposed to be my hammer

nah jks, 7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> 0/10
> that was supposed to be my hammer
> 
> nah jks, 7/10


I'm selling it for 8k if you want


7/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I'm selling it for 8k if you want
> 
> 
> 7/10



no ty, ill wait for the restock tomorrow

7/10 again xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

3/10. I've seen worse


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

1/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

2/10, your collectibles aren't great girls.


----------



## alesha (Nov 22, 2015)

2/10
<hint: I've got cake


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 22, 2015)

7.7/10 xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10
Liking that bell tree patch thing


----------



## Damniel (Nov 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 cakes


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 too rare for me.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 for tasty cakes~~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 white feather


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10, those sweets look good! c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

hello 10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 For all the tasty cakes \(^w^)/


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 22, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10 For pink house ^-^ Hope you are able to get more soon! \(^w^)/


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 22, 2015)

9/10
nice and simple
i was actually aiming for that lineup with all 5 fruit on top but I never found a Mori ;(


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10 because it gives me cavities


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

ive seen worse, 9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2015)

7/10 :3


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

the colours contrast with eachother too much, 4/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2015)

2.5/10
Not a huge fan of the candle ;v;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 sugar overload


----------



## Jacob (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10 Looks good!


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10

cool lineup :')

-x-

ninja'd but same for u buddy


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 nice symmetry


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10
c:< you have a green house


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10 

Nice layout!


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 cakes


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2015)

2/10
Sorry lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10. I like the arrangement.


----------



## emolga (Nov 24, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 Love the cakes.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10 do u need some color arrangement help ayush


----------



## inkling (Nov 24, 2015)

8.5/10 super pretty but minus points for the cavaities


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10!
Very nice layout with some expensive collectibles!

Ninja'd xD

But still 10/10 because of the hammer aha


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10
Because of a popsicle


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2015)

20/10 xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 24, 2015)

7.5/10 looks a lot better with cakes!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 togepi egg


----------



## inkling (Nov 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

again 10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 24, 2015)

10 out of 10


----------



## glow (Nov 24, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10
looks really neat!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 24, 2015)

solid 8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 Love the layout!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

the bottom row is messy, 5/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

6/10 I really like the candle, but he's so lonely!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 25, 2015)

7/10
Not a good color contrast.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10 Nice layout ^-^


----------



## glow (Nov 25, 2015)

Roxi-Riot said:


> 10/10 Nice layout ^-^



10/10 that balloon tho o:


----------



## okaimii (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

5/10. idk i don't hate it but i don't like it either.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 25, 2015)

6.5/10 

Awesome layout


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10 ^w^


----------



## inkling (Nov 25, 2015)

9/10 minus points bc i hate popsicles


----------



## Heyden (Nov 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10 Nice line up ^-^


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2015)

10/10
so neat + organised!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 26, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

10/10 Togepi egg ♡ ^-^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 26, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Miharu (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10 <3


----------



## Heyden (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

8/10 ^w^


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 Cakeeee ^w^


----------



## pandapples (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10 very cute


----------



## sej (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10!
I love the layout!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

8/10 because popsicle.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

7/10

-1 could be positioned better

-1 pear

-1 missing a collectible


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

7/10 Could be a bit neater, And two missing ^w^


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10

not that big of a fan of popsicles


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 27, 2015)

9/10

mmmmmm...cake


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

7

-1 missing 1
-1 bad position
-1 pears


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 28, 2015)

20/10 tasty cakes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 Lovely layout ^-^


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10
Very neat layout with some very expensive collectibles


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 28, 2015)

7/10 Bit bland but POPSICLE!
(My lineup sucks ATM XD)


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

1/10
Sorry, i hate birthstones xD


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 ^-^ Popsicle!


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

1/10

sorry I hate the colors


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> 1/10
> 
> sorry I hate the colors



Aha! You gave me an 9/10 for the exact same line-up a page back x3 But it's cool.. 

10/10 Because cakeee x3


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

Roxi said:


> Aha! You gave me an 9/10 for the exact same line-up a page back x3 But it's cool..
> 
> 10/10 Because cakeee x3


it was with my recent denoting of the background of some collectibles notably the popsicle and balloon 

also I don't like the popsicle colors

so 1/10


----------



## glow (Nov 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 28, 2015)

8/10 I love the popsicles!!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hanami (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10

delicious


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

10/10
I like the two popsicles


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Miele (Nov 29, 2015)

7/10
I like the tasty cakes, but the bottom one is just everywhere. Do like your cherry tho.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10

Cake?


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

11/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

10/10 Nice line-up.


----------



## glow (Nov 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 30, 2015)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 30, 2015)

0/10 Sorry x3


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Nov 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10 ah I love it


----------



## Heyden (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10 for everything except vittos peach bc he touched it


----------



## glow (Dec 1, 2015)

r00d i'm telling on u....

100/10 even tho u insulted my sacred peach :///


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 1, 2015)

1000000/10! Has a Christmas feel, Love it ^w^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10 So many popsicles...


----------



## sej (Dec 1, 2015)

6/10
Nice layout, not very many collectibles though


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 1, 2015)

4/10
Great popsicle, love it! But need just a few ore collectibles <3


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10 Jealous xd


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

That red candy makes it 10/10 of course =)


----------



## Heyden (Dec 1, 2015)

10/10
christmassssss


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 1, 2015)

100/10 bc cake


----------



## Heyden (Dec 1, 2015)

0/10 bc its u lol


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 1, 2015)

-1/10


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

9/10.  

it would be 10/10 if there was a peach.


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 2, 2015)

Not enough cake.

7/10.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 bc of scroll *o* so jealous


----------



## pandapples (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 cute


----------



## piichinu (Dec 2, 2015)

910


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Dec 2, 2015)

Literally -15/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

4/14


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 2, 2015)

1/10


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 2, 2015)

100000000000/10 
Pear brings tears to my eyes


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

9/10 needs christmas lights!!!


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2015)

8/10
No one is gifting them to me rip


----------



## Roxi (Dec 2, 2015)

Now you have one ^-^ 

10/10


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2015)

Ahhh tysm! 
10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

0.04/1


----------



## Roxi (Dec 2, 2015)

5/10 For the Christmas Lights ^-^


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 love the candles!


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

10000/100 much lights


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 2, 2015)

0/10 u have more than my pear showing


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10
I like the lights


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

100/10 v cute & festive!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10
Thanks!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Dec 2, 2015)

ho ho ho. 6/10 
like the theme but the cake drives me crazy bc its not centered. ;-;


----------



## Heyden (Dec 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 ur lineup=goals


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

4/10 but jealousy paid a part in my decision


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10
i just love the birthstone layout ;'D


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mintellect (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10 would Christmas again


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

8/10 because that December Birthstone looks out of place.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Dec 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10 feathers!!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2015)

7/10
The birthstone ruin it


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10, amazing


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10 Jealous of your green candy and cake. xd


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10, Jealous of the ice cream swirls. lol


----------



## Hikari (Dec 4, 2015)

8/10.

It's pretty sweet.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

7/10.

BUMP! Check out my lineup!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## mugii (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 (colorfulll)


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

7/10 a little basic (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

8/10

I HAVE A KAPPN PARTYY YAAAY


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 25, 2015)

8/10

So many Kappn' dolls. Amazing!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Hikari (Dec 25, 2015)

9/10! I like the pair of mittens!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2015)

9/10 - birthstones are cute


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2015)

9/10
You got all the presents! 

Edit: ninja'd 
9/10
Nice lineup with a popsicle!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

6/10 

I love the arrangement! And you have all of them!


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 25, 2015)

8/10
That Popsicle tho <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10 nice getting all of the new collectibles! Nice feathers too <3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## Beardo (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10

So organized


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10 love the lineup


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pandapples (Dec 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2015)

10/10 mitten goals


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

8.7654321/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10
needs dark blue letter ;^))


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

3/10 sorry


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2015)

7/10 slightly messy at the bottom + I hate the mitten collectible sorry;-;


----------



## sej (Dec 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

4/10 

Nice arrangement but not a total fan of the Christmas collectibles.


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 26, 2015)

9/10.

Also jungkookie c:


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10 Popsicles c:

yas kookie c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

1/10

so many ****ing mittens


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

1/10

Not my fault


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 26, 2015)

7.8/10 too much mitten


----------



## Roxi (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10 ^-^

(Meant for sugarella)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 1/10
> 
> Not my fault



Just a sec ago you gave me 3/10 and nothing changed in my line-up xD

@Roxi 2/10 sorry


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Lmao you gave 4/10 then you gave me 1/10 nothing changed

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Lmao you gave 4/10 then you gave me 1/10 nothing changed
> 
> 1/10



I guess my opinion on the Christmas collectibles changed xD

1/10


----------



## Damniel (Dec 26, 2015)

3/10 too messy with no real pattern.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

3.5/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

Best I've seen today actually xD

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 26, 2015)

White Claw said:


> 4/10



8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> 4/10



8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

1.5/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## pumpkin pies (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## glow (Dec 29, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 29, 2015)

0/10
should only showcase my blubloon!!11!!1


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## N e s s (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

5/10 
like your collectibles, no real pattern though


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 30, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10 cause of kapp'n


----------



## Heyden (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## glow (Dec 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10
Very nice collectibles with a very neat lineup!


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10 i like the lineup  so many pink gifts


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

11/10 bb


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## mother of all llamas (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10 nice snowflake


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

0/10, if L o t t i e stops being rude to everyone then it will be 0.1


----------



## Heyden (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10

Rare collectibles and nice variety but no layout


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

You're layout isn't any better.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 31, 2015)

your*
7/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

still 8/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

still 0/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10

Nice I love what you did with the chocolate cake!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 31, 2015)

0/10 cause cake sucks


----------



## glow (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10 not rly organized


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 1, 2016)

0/10 doesn't have my swirl ;//


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry for being such a noob, but what's a collectible? ;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

The things people have under their friend codes.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

5/10
Not organized


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10

how do you organize btw?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10.

you can't organize your collectibles, they appear according to the date you bought/received them.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10.

you can't organize your collectibles, they appear according to the date you bought/received them.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10 :3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

46/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

1/10 I'm sorry, you have none x)


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know how to get them X,(


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 2, 2016)

0/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10 love all the blue


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10 because how on earth it's a pokeball


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10 for that pokeball
6/10 because of the organization


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

11/10


----------



## glow (Jan 2, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10
discard vittos swirl asap tho ;]


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

3/10 
You need more collectibles xD 
The tasty cakes are super cute though~


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

11/10 &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10 because the tasty cake is super cute idc what anyone says


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 3, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10 tasty


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10, they aren't organized but you can sell them for a lot of bells!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

1/10

</3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

2/10 sorry, and I don't wanna sell my collectables


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## MintySky (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks :-D 
10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10 because of that snowflake


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

hehe 10/10 yoshi egg!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 nice mix


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 snowflake


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 so jelly of the special snowflake


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

**10/10**


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

**8/10 as well**


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10 c:
aesthetically pleasing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10 for cherry


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10, that symmetry


----------



## glow (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10
No really pattern but I like your collectibles!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## glow (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## glow (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

11/10


----------



## glow (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 lineup on fleek


----------



## lars708 (Jan 7, 2016)

8/10, i do not like the line up at all but the collectibles are so nice!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

i r8 8/8 that pinwheel bro


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

5/10 needs a moko collectible


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Jan 7, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

a well earned 10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## reyy (Jan 7, 2016)

1/10 not enough lights


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## glow (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10 I hate fruit but caaaake


----------



## Heyden (Jan 7, 2016)

ur gonna get diabetes living on cake
1/10 its atrocious  ;'))


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 woo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## glow (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10, lets party!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## glow (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 pink feather <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 8, 2016)

9.9/10 awesome items, just needs a little organization


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## glow (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 special snowflakeee


----------



## pandapples (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 cute bottom row


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 I love it sm


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 cake


----------



## N e s s (Jan 31, 2016)

1/10 needs more cake


----------



## reyy (Jan 31, 2016)

1/10 mailbox ruins it ; )


----------



## teto (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10 spoopy and food


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 31, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10 you don't even need them for me to know you have it allllll


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2016)

tf you're not displaying any


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 So jealous of your snowflake and pokeball


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 give me ur blue candy and peach now k thx


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

7/10, sugar overload (Except the pear and cherry oops)


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

9/10 Hammer man, all you people and your rare collectables


----------



## matt (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 great variation


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 1, 2016)

matt said:


> 10/10 great variation


I cannot truly rate your collectables as they are off the scales...


----------



## matt (Feb 1, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I cannot truly rate your collectables as they are off the scales...



If you say so but I will rate yours 
7/10 for mild variation


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 lineup on point


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

4/10 Needs more cakes


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 you basically have all the collectibles I want


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

4/10 i like the cherries and cakes but theres not much of a pattern.


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 I helped make that


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 I like the assortment :>


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 Nice colour combo!


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 I love the white/blue on your top row!

*whispers* pretend my cake is an apple​


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

^ Very nice - 10/10 - Jealous of your pokeball xD and peach <3


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

6/10

cute but i'm not a big fan of birthstones!


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10 cutee


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 bc ur a snowflake.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 because I like cake XD


----------



## Crash (Feb 3, 2016)

1000/10 best lineup I've ever seen​


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i adore you omg you're so cute.

i actually really like your lineup and i'm rude af about lineups. 10/10


----------



## pandapples (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 cute pattern and color scheme


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

7/10 bc i like them, but together as a whole i'm not so sure of.


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 Nice order ^.^ Kick*** ice cream!


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 

i want all ur cute collectibles, like the peach and ice cream and popsicle and togepi egg.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 this is aesthetic oml


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10 I like your cakes ; v ;​


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

8.5/10 cool pokeball


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10 wow such rare collectibles...who did you bribe?ahaha jkjk <3


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10 - Loving all the chocolate cakes - I'm jealous xD


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10 very colorful :>​


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10, you always have the best collectibles :')​


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

8/10 i'm diggin those colors


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

0/10

u didn't even try


----------



## lars708 (Feb 5, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 0/10
> 
> u didn't even try



Rekt

Also 10/10 <3333


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## glow (Feb 9, 2016)

8/10 4ever jealous of anyone with a snowflake


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 9, 2016)

9/10 Great set up!


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 always​


----------



## pandapples (Feb 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (Feb 12, 2016)

100/10


----------



## Crash (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 ur lineups are always flawless :')​


----------



## Heyden (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10
ugh i need to work on my lineup im 2 lazy


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

10 voodoo dolls/ 10 voodoo dolls


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 12, 2016)

8/10 nice winter spread


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 because popsicle and ice cream swirl


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 Ore is awesome.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 12, 2016)

0/10 literally has nothing


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 12, 2016)

100/10 that lineup is awesome!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 love the gems


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 beautiful symmetry ;o;


----------



## mintellect (Feb 12, 2016)

3/10.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

10/10 jealous I wasn't around for christmas collectibles


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10 Nice pattern ^.^


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 13, 2016)

7/10 I like the cakes


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Crash (Feb 13, 2016)

5/10, i like the opal & the voodoo doll though c:​


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10, colorful and fun lineup!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10 kinda repetitive, but i like candy.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 13, 2016)

9/10 I really like your collectibles!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

Your collectibles look sweet! 9/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 19, 2016)

1000/10 So Purrrdy


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 19, 2016)

0/10.


----------



## teto (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10 lotsa food


----------



## Crash (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10 bc cake & candy is a good combo​


----------



## sej (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

the best damn lineup i've ever seen.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

11/10 
Goooooals


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10
the tasty cakes are cute, and so are the swirl and cherries, but the candies throw it off for me :<


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

100/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

All cakes hmmmm I give 5/10 no chocolate just seems weird and onle two normal cakes makes my ocd sense tingle .


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

Neat theme  10/10!


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

11/10​


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10 - Love your pokeball ^.^ Your whole line up looks great


----------



## pandapples (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

oh thats cute but omg the split annoys me ;-;

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

Gonna do you again, so I give it about a 10000000/10?


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10 (only because of having 5 out of 10 pretty much) I needs your cakes >.<" ;-;


----------



## pandapples (Feb 26, 2016)

o this is awkward got ninja'd

must 6/10 again. like the cakes but some feel out of place


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 26, 2016)

9/10, I adore the pastel theme but the 2 blue candies in a row throw it off.


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

Vaati said:


> Not much 5/10



Iv just relized I was the first to post. 
#FeelOldYet

7/10 it looks good.
How do you guys organize yours? Mine are all at random pretty much.


----------



## Damniel (Feb 26, 2016)

7/10 not well organized but good stuff.


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 26, 2016)

1000/10 - Those cakes.. Ohh those cakes <3 I'm so jealous >.<"


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

2/10 for the chococake. but the candies just ruins it for me.


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

9/10 simple but neat.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 26, 2016)

7/10 - I like the variety


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10 cakesss x3 <3


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pandapples (Feb 26, 2016)

8/10 no pattern but nice collectibles


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 26, 2016)

100/10  best collectibles lineup artist on TBT


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 would r8 again


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 27, 2016)

omg infinity/10 best lineup EVA!!!11!!111


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

9/10. it's cute!


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 very sweet.


----------



## sej (Feb 27, 2016)

1/10
I don't like the birthstones


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

Ey 10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 27, 2016)

6/10 u didnt giv me 10, but i want dat pokeball


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

7/10. i dig it.


I PUT MY THIRD PEACH IN MY LINEUP DOES IT LOOK BAD I NEED OPINIONS. 
this was my old one


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

Sej said:


> 1/10
> I don't like the birthstones



but they're dedicated to my family's birth months 

@taesaek 10/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

aixoo said:


> but they're dedicated to my family's birth months
> 
> @taesaek 10/10



Ey thats neat 8/10


----------



## pandapples (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 they're all p cute individually


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10, ooh thats cute i dig it.

i finally finished mine!


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

8/10~


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

6/10 ~


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10 would eat


----------



## Espurr (Mar 1, 2016)

9/10 for candle candies.


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

0/10
apples are ugly.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

1000/10 
yay you did it~


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

2/10, 2 for the turquoise it's my fave


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10
love that lineup, very easy on the eyes c;


----------



## Crash (Mar 3, 2016)

8/10 so much sugar ;w;​


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 white feathers


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

8/10 I like those sweets ones


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

12/10 would be 14/10 but that pear and orange is the Trump of collectibles


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

10/10, but i'm not sure what made me say that.  voodoo maybe?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

10/10 My sweet waifu and his desserts!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2016)

10/10 bc tasty cake and alternating colors


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 7, 2016)

9/10 yum


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Mar 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

100/10 bc wall of choco cake!


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Mar 8, 2016)

5/29


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 8, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10 for that white feather & pokeball!
**ninja'd, damn. but @yuyu 10/10 too, love your lineup too!​


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

20/10 slight deduction for not having chocolate cake.


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 20/10 slight deduction for not having chocolate cake.


my choco cake is hiding ;;
ps 10/10 for you also!​


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 for the 2 Tasty Cakes


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 for snowflake


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10 because you have a Special Snowflake


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 for having a fruit. They are hard to come by.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10 No Toy Hammer


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

6/10~

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Danielkang2  8.5/10
wth? it just post merged


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

8/8 white feathers


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 because variety and rare stuff and such.


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

aww you got rid of your all green theme. still at least a 7/10 tho.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

8/10 You don't have all of the fruit


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 for so much cake!


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

1/10 wheres the other 9 at.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

4/10 for having no items


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

1/10 bc where they at.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10 qt.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10 nice items


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 10, 2016)

taesaek said:


> aww you got rid of your all green theme. still at least a 7/10 tho.



What green theme?  ()



Tardis2016 said:


> 10/10 nice items



I'm sure pears and cake go surprisingly well together - 7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

0/10 soz m9


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 10, 2016)

8/10 them mittens...


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Mar 10, 2016)

11/10 i love that it goes with your sig / avatar omg. bless you.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

7/10 niceee


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

7/10 pretty noice too


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

8/10 cool feathers


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 10, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 10, 2016)

9/10

cake cake cake


----------



## Jacob (Mar 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10 always


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nugget (Mar 11, 2016)

Can I Have One?


----------



## pandapples (Mar 11, 2016)

2/10

jk ninja'd.. you don't have any so.. 0../10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

10/10 lots of easter eggs


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## MintySky (Mar 11, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## N e s s (Mar 11, 2016)

9.9/10 since ur a pleb

- - - Post Merge - - -

****

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'VE BEEN TRIGGERED


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 11, 2016)

8/10 for having 4/5 gifted to you.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

7/10 for having 1 birthstone


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

2/10 hmmmm sorry


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

6/10 noicee

how is everyone giving my mittens high scores like what


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Crash (Mar 11, 2016)

1/10, I'm sorry :<
my lineup is poop anyway since jav ruined it​


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

7/10 lots of gifts


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 12, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 13, 2016)

71/100 nice items.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 14, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## mintellect (Mar 14, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 14, 2016)

10/10 lots of icecream


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Crash (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 dat snowflake​


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Crash (Mar 21, 2016)

9/10, love it ;v;​


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10 bc 40% of those are from yours truly >


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10 most of them are gifts.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm digging the pastel gems 9.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

3000/10


----------



## Heyden (Mar 26, 2016)

2/10


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 26, 2016)

8/10.  deduction bc ice cream swirl and popsicle lined up wrong


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

tfw every1 has like 3billion collectables, but you poor as fuq, pls kill me also, 10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10.  yellow candy is lined up properly.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 10/10.  yellow candy is lined up properly.



lol XDDDD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 26, 2016)

1/10 you only have 1 item.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 28, 2016)

4/10 I really like the Smamrock and the cake though.


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10, it looks so nice + i love the cake/popsicle in the middle​


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 it's pretty


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10 
I love the top row


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 sooo symmetrical


----------



## Taj (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 damn son


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 I don't really like the spellectibles but That line up *0*


----------



## Trundle (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10 you have 2 of the normal easter eggs (2 bad no golden egg eh)


















<-- snowglobe checkem


----------



## Taj (Mar 28, 2016)

@Universaljellyfish I try 

10/10 some intense stuff you got there


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 yellow and purple go well together


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2016)

4/10 there's no order really.


----------



## jiny (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 28, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Ploom (Mar 28, 2016)

aw man, 9/10 id say. Nice job ^_^


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10, love it!​


----------



## N e s s (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Damniel (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10,


----------



## Byngo (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N e s s (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 good ****


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 love the red theme


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 28, 2016)

NESS! I did red LONG before you did!!

4/10...but has potential


----------



## N e s s (Mar 28, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> NESS! I did red LONG before you did!!
> 
> 4/10...but has potential



Mmhm but bae I have the mote of flame in mine, 1001% better 

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 i agree the red theme is nice  (mine is vertically paired colours but the egg messed up the first and last ones but I <3 eggs)


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Mmhm but bae I have the mote of flame in mine, 1001% better
> 
> 10/10



I have a mote of flame...but its ORANGE...not red...no matchy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you hide the egg, I would say 9/10!


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10 

Love the togepi egg, but it stands out.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

OOoooh FANCY 9.9/10 >:3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10 the colors kinda dont match.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 29, 2016)

7//10 Colorful


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

The line-up is great but i don't really like the yellow candies 8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

5/10 

Love the eggs, but hate the xmas ones xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10 I wish they weren't yellow candies but that is a preference, very cool line up


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10

dont really like the 2016 eggs


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10 you have great collectibles.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

5/10 Not a fan of the birthstones


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

10


----------



## sej (Mar 29, 2016)

0/10, you have none


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10 cool collectibles but not a fan of the out of place cherry, balloon, and ice cream


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

8/10 awesomeee


----------



## Ami (Mar 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 29, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

1 of 10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10 Coool lmao


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10 ; v;


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

the top row is cute, but i hate the candies  they ruin everyhting.

5/10


----------



## Fhu (Mar 29, 2016)

10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 featherss


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

4/10
the candies ruin it.


----------



## Stil (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

5/10 noicee


----------



## milkyi (Mar 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Ploom (Mar 29, 2016)

7.5/10
love your balloon!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10~


----------



## Damniel (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10 much organization. Very Wow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

8/10 Really cool collectibles!


----------



## Crash (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10, egg goals​


----------



## Stil (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 feathers omfg.


----------



## Ploom (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 thats really nice  love candies and hammer is cool, nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10 Cool line up but the feather stands out


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 29, 2016)

100/10
Holy mother of eggs


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10
i like the old cakes


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 You have everything anyone could want


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10

u have 3 of the 10 collectible i still need thats tight


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 You have the perfect line up


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10 because cake ;DDDD


----------



## Heyden (Mar 29, 2016)

3/10


----------



## N e s s (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

5/10 to much of a mix for my taste


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 nice eggs :3


----------



## Heyden (Mar 30, 2016)

> 9/10


9/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## glow (Mar 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 30, 2016)

9.999/10 why is that green balloon not in the middle


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 30, 2016)

9.5/10 Very colorful and neatly organized, appealing towards the eye imo <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

Tasty cakes... .-. 7/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Mar 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 Really nice collectibles


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 30, 2016)

8/10 I like sakura eggs


----------



## Heyden (Mar 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 eggcellent lineup


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 loving the feathers. c:


----------



## Ploom (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10 I'm a fan of the colorful collectibles ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

8/10 Very nice line up, organized well but the double pika in a row is throwing me off


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol can I just give myself a low rating already 

9/10 wish you had another single egg to replace that one double :0


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 10/10



<3

10/10, cuz I wub cake ;o


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

3/10 nice eggs but a bit bland


----------



## N e s s (Mar 30, 2016)

9/10 very nice but it would be cool to spice up the variety a bit.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2016)

9/10 so yummy I could eat it.


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

1/10 i dont ike the colors


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 31, 2016)

7/10 put the yoshi egg on the top row ; -;


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 31, 2016)

16/10  Spam Hammer bonus points


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10 Love the waluigi egg


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10
sort of uneven ;(


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 love eggs n houses


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

9/10 just because you have a candy egg


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10 All the candy


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 feathers


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

9.5/10 well-balanced.  Easter egg = the best egg. slight deduction for hideous candy egg.


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

No candy egg? 0/10


----------



## pandapples (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Apr 1, 2016)

9/10 cute lineup ^^


----------



## cornimer (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 because you have a yoshi egg


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Crash (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10, wow ​


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 Love the candy egg


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10 for having a very eggciting combination of eggs! I'd like someone to rate me again, now that I finished my line up :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10 An ok line up, not amazing but its well set up


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 10/10 for having a very eggciting combination of eggs! I'd like someone to rate me again, now that I finished my line up :3



I love your candles around the voodoo doll 
And you can never go wrong with a stale cake!

10/10


----------



## glow (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10 just needs to be organized!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10 Great set up!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10

simple but I like it


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10 almost there-- need to sell Togepi and replace with Candy egg


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

poke


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10 :3 nice eggies


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 9/10 almost there-- need to sell Togepi and replace with Candy egg



D:    NEVER


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10 I hate the design of candy eggs soz ; n;


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

1/10  almost there-- need to replace those candy eggs with 9 togepi eggs...


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 1/10  almost there-- need to replace those candy eggs with 9 togepi eggs...



Lol OMG that is near impossible


----------



## glow (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10
use hammer ;(


----------



## Crash (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10 :>​


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10  lacks a pink or white feather...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10 Burn the Smamrock


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

ouch ;-; 8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Crash (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10! ​


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 4, 2016)

I flipped the numbers so you can still read it properly from the southern hemisphere:

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 4, 2016)

your eggs is so pretty! 9/10!

my collectibles are literally all over the place.... enjoy


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10  chocosmamachu lineup is the latest rage


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10 simple and like it


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 4, 2016)

0/10


----------



## pandapples (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 4, 2016)

pandapples said:


> 4/10



OMG GOOD USE OF BALLOON! 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> 9/10



damn... you ninjad me.... jealous of your winter ones.... 8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

you got ninja'd :^)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 :3

watch me get a **** rating ;}


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 
i like how those gloves appear like they're about to slap the stew out of jingle and timmeh...


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10 (for the yoshi egg i love those)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

0/10


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

2/10 for the yellow candy


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

4/10 for cake


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

9/10, I so just want all of that


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 5, 2016)

10/10 for lineup of hot ticket items!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 5, 2016)

WhiteCkaw said:


> 8/10



don't underestimate what may be hidden in those clovers!



9/10 slight deduction for clunky hammer.  you should get rid of it.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 5, 2016)

10/10~


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 so many Popsicles!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 5, 2016)

10/10 = member of Club Tasty Cake

(btw, do you know anyone selling classic egg?)


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2016)

6/10 to many regular easter eggs


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

6/10 too few regular easter eggs


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10
Rad eggs
Sell them


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

5/10 only easter eggs?


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2016)

4/10 a bit boring for me


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

1/10


----------



## glow (Apr 6, 2016)

1/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10 :/


----------



## Heyden (Apr 6, 2016)

1/10
its vry empty, ugly not big and fill like an expotential fair send mori 2 me <3333


----------



## glow (Apr 6, 2016)

1/10

NO MORI CKAWWWW


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 6, 2016)

2/10 MY PINK FEATHER 10/10...


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10 perfect top row


----------



## tae (Apr 6, 2016)

so festive, so eggcellent. 
7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 6, 2016)

too much posterior 6/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

1/10 to long messages


----------



## Heyden (Apr 6, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 1/10 to long messages


i agree, his messages are waaayy too long, it is no good... he is lucky he got 1 from u, i would give 0

tardis i like urs 9/10 maybe more tasty cake look pretty??


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

9.5/10  perfect top row, but slight deduction for trying to imitate whiteckaw


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2016)

4/10 not a huge fan of the stones personally

sorry


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

7/10 need three more birthstones


----------



## Damniel (Apr 6, 2016)

8/10 too much egg


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10  imma bout to start up Club Tasty Cakes and I see you're eligible to join.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

3/10 too messy


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2016)

ok i will say again mesage is to long i dont know why u think it hard to understand? last warning and it very empty

0.1/10 ok?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10 great color contrast!


----------



## pandapples (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10 I no like waluigi egg


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10 blue aesthetics


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 7, 2016)

9999/10 for dark egg n stuffs


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10 cuz eggs


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10 The hammer kinda messes it up


----------



## pandapples (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10, nice color but the Popsicles stand out with the different background.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10
Candies kinda stand out


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 7, 2016)

8,5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

I like the color scheme. 8/10


----------



## glow (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10 make it even pls


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 beautiful! that mori is looking good ;]


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10  almost there-- just need 4 more Collectible Corrections


----------



## Amilee (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10 the eggs are cute c:


----------



## Crash (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10, i really like the color scheme overall :>​


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Crash (Apr 8, 2016)

i'll kill u for that last point
100/10 tho bc of that pink feather​


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10
Not a fan of the candies but everything else is just super amazing


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 8, 2016)

7.8/10 IGN


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## glow (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10 love it all


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10  I wanted to be a special snowflake... _sniff..._


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

i dont wanna buy good ones okay?

5/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 9, 2016)

^you already rated them, why are you rating them again lmao

2/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 9, 2016)

9.9/10  

fruit row, candy row would be perfect for most; but slight deduction for hiding the Spam Hammer.  we wants to see the Spam Hammer!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

7/10only easter eggs?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

7/10 Kinda disorganized.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 10, 2016)

10/10 nice spice


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 10, 2016)

8/10 much rojo


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

6/10 Not organized.


----------



## Minni (Apr 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 10, 2016)

9/10 that snowflake


----------



## glow (Apr 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Minties (Apr 12, 2016)

10/10

Wow you guys are brutal


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

7.77/10 since its lucky


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

9/10 you got some good stuff there.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10
2 more


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10

only 2 more to go from your wishlist!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## glow (Apr 12, 2016)

100000/10 cute hot adorbs


----------



## N e s s (Apr 12, 2016)

0/10 �������������������� bad **** BAD ****�� thats ✔ some bad����**** right����th �� ere������ right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my selｆ �� i say so �� thats not what im talking about right there right there (chorus: not ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ�� ���� ��НO0ОଠＯOOＯOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ�� ���� �� �� �� �� �� �� ����bad ****

10/10


----------



## glow (Apr 13, 2016)

no/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 13, 2016)

10/10 
but still deciphering the symbolism of your eggs/ feathers lineup...  does it mean the eggs need to be dusted?  or tickled?


----------



## f11 (Apr 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2016)

i like wit you did there 9.5/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

4/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 4/10



cmon, now!



WhiteCkaw said:


> 8/10



10/10  you should trade purple feathers with Alexi...


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

0/10 No tasty cake...


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2016)

1/10 Mori isn't mine


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

7/10
uneven ;'']]]]]]]]]


----------



## glow (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10 suh green


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10 needs more green  10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

68/100


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 21, 2016)

9282839292/10193838849499393984


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

WhiteCkaw said:


> 9282839292/10193838849499393984



Lol?

1/88888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

6/10
too short message i think so


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 21, 2016)

1/10 were is long mesage


----------



## glow (Apr 21, 2016)

0/0


----------



## Dactal (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

?/10 wtf is the point in collectables?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10 a bit too much green thunder wannabe but yeah noice


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N e s s (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

7 Cause you a lucky guy with lucky clovers


----------



## Byngo (Apr 21, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 21, 2016)

8.5/10  
you're missing two of the birthstones!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 21, 2016)

actually i have 12 already but only 10 collectible can show up

9/10 love those eggs.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## glow (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

10/10 nice line up.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10
story of Alex and Isabelle has too much dialogue and even worse, leaves out what happens with getting that sweet sweet ice cream..


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 22, 2016)

9/10
many eggies~!! minus the dark one ;;


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 22, 2016)

Gracelia said:


> 9/10
> many eggies~!! minus the dark one ;;



thanks!  it took a lot more work than i expected to get rid of the dark one, but it was worth it!
oops a wild tasty cake has appeared and bumped my bottom row out of synch!

btw 
100/10
you're the Queen of the Fair!!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> 7/10


3/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 23, 2016)

1000000/10 because you probably spent alot on them


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

5/10. not a fan of the 2016 eggs.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 23, 2016)

9/10 that one popsicle at the end is really annoying


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 25, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 25, 2016)

7/10
>2016 eggs


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Heyden said:


> 7/10
> >2016 eggs


8/10 Yellow Letters hehe


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2016)

10/10 gimme dat pokeball


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Ploom (Apr 26, 2016)

7.5/10 jealous of your balloon


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 I love the candies and cake!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Heyden (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 27, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10. I love simplicity.


----------



## Hanami (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 That party popper and green balloon look great together


----------



## glow (Apr 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 29, 2016)

7/10, awesome collectibles but a lil disorganized and the background colors kinda clash w/ each other


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

7/10 love the candy egg


----------



## Heyden (Apr 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Apr 29, 2016)

8/10? Mine sucks lol


----------



## Heyden (Apr 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## glow (Apr 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

8/10
need two more stones!
(nice new avi btw)


----------



## Stil (May 1, 2016)

10/10 Eggs fur dayyyyss


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 3, 2016)

10/10 smashing that ball


----------



## tae (May 3, 2016)

i don't like birthstones but it's nice that you stuck w/ a theme. so 6/10


----------



## glow (May 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

7/10....

Can you actually organize them? ._.


----------



## glow (May 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> 7/10....
> 
> Can you actually organize them? ._.



10/10

sorry, please tell me how to organize them better. thx <3


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

entropy said:


> 10/10
> 
> sorry, please tell me how to organize them better. thx <3


Ummmmmm okay lemme ask that in a different way.

You can actually organize them? (Meaning I was wondering if are you ABLE to organize them) xD


----------



## f11 (May 5, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Chrystina (May 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (May 6, 2016)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

pink<333


----------



## strawberrywine (May 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2016)

Yours look like a fiesta block party I love it 10/10


----------



## Heyden (May 6, 2016)

9/10
greeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Jacob (May 6, 2016)

8/10 too much cyan letters


----------



## Chrystina (May 7, 2016)

9.9/10 cause i know you got other good ones you're hiding and thats LAME
but still. pokeball.


----------



## King Dorado (May 7, 2016)

16/10 
cause i like your pink


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

8/10 no freddie


----------



## Jacob (May 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (May 7, 2016)

10/10 bruh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

8/10 to much hammer


----------



## tae (May 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 7, 2016)

100/10
=50/5
=10/1
=10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## strawberrywine (May 10, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Seroja (May 10, 2016)

12/10


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (May 10, 2016)

wow ice cream and cake 10/10


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

10/10 Love your Line-up so freaking much!


----------



## ok.sean (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 10/10 Love your Line-up so freaking much!



better than mine
my collectibles make me want to throw up because of a particular two.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

8/10 flower power


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

7/10 plain


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

7/10 those cosmos are a bit off

it's supposed to be "plain" too lmaooo


----------



## tae (May 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 10/10 Love your Line-up so freaking much!



so sweet, tysm. <3 


@above, luv it moko. 10/10 goes with your new avatar gr8.


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2016)

10/10 

likw the color coordination


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

7/10 too sweet 5 me but yeah i like the theme :'D


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ok.sean (May 10, 2016)

diggin the light-colored aesthetic and checkerboard 
a little simple
but maybe that's what makes it so great?
8.5/10


----------



## Crash (May 10, 2016)

7/10, I love the flowers​


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 11, 2016)

10/10 nice


----------



## Chrystina (May 11, 2016)

8/10 yellow isnt my fav choice, but still, flower collectibles <3


----------



## King Dorado (May 11, 2016)

9/10
deduction for unloading green feather


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

7/10 dank turts


----------



## strawberrywine (May 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Stil (May 11, 2016)

10/10 because only using 5 collectibles.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## p e p p e r (May 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 12, 2016)

100/10
flawless victory


----------



## kikotoot (May 12, 2016)

I want to say 10/10 but don't want to open myself up to judgement cuz mine aren't purposeful in any way


----------



## King Dorado (May 13, 2016)

10/10
youve got all the major holidays covered, plus blue mote of flame (not available in stores)


----------



## N a t (May 13, 2016)

10/10 Because it's spooktacular for Friday the 13th!


Ugh I'm kind of ashamed of my line-up because the new 2x6 just killed it ;(


----------



## tae (May 13, 2016)

i'm not a fan of candy :< sadly. but i feel you on the 6x2.  6/10
i reverted mine to something simple bc of it.


----------



## Heyden (May 13, 2016)

10/10
mmmmm


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 14, 2016)

11/10 GIMME A CARNATION


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (May 14, 2016)

10/10 love the hammers


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

6/10 no flowers


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 14, 2016)

5/10, the lineup is meh and the collectibles are okay.


----------



## Crash (May 14, 2016)

9/10, there's some nice variety in there :')​


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

6/10 no pink feather


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

10/10 congrats.


----------



## Irelia (May 14, 2016)

10/10

my lineup is pretty gr8 tbh


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

10/10
I love the December birthstone.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

1/10 only 1 item?


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

yes, a good item! imo....
9/10


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

8/10 I like simplicity


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

9/10 pikachu egg tho.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

10/10
mmm fave


----------



## King Dorado (May 15, 2016)

12/12


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 15, 2016)

10/10
flower bed is looking nice


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

0/10 because no hammer


----------



## King Dorado (May 15, 2016)

10/10 because those hammers are smashing away on that pokeball!
oops- 9/10
slight deduction because no cakes...


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

King Dad said:


> 10/10 because those hammers are smashing away on that pokeball!
> oops- 9/10
> slight deduction because no cakes...



I need dem cakes.


----------



## tae (May 15, 2016)

that hammer envy is too real tho. 10/10


----------



## Katattacc (May 15, 2016)

10/10 for balance


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

10/10 for simplicity


----------



## Danielkang2 (May 15, 2016)

Infinity said:


> 10/10 for simplicity


9/10 for hammers and pokeball.


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

10/10
Nice Dark Egg collection!


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2016)

8/10

fill it up!


----------



## N e s s (May 15, 2016)

0/10 BAD stuff right there RIGht there if i do say so myself bAD sTUFf


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Jacob said:


> 8/10
> 
> fill it up!



lol im tryin!!!! xD I have expensive taste and not enough bells

and @ N e s s  10/10 Because im jealous of that mote


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2016)

10/10 again because hammers


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

10/10 so jealous


----------



## Trundle (May 15, 2016)

2/10 only a december birthstone


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

10/10 
I love the snow globe


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## glow (May 15, 2016)

6/10 pinwheel but disorganized


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

10/10 bruh


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

10/10/10


----------



## glow (May 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

10/10 White feather


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

0/10

Scrub lord. No white feather.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

8/10 The shamrock seems outta place tho.


----------



## Coach (May 19, 2016)

10/10 love the pattern!


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

10/10 delicious food ;p


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

9/10
But needs more hammers


----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

9/10 but needs more blue candies


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

10/10 hammers


----------



## Aronthaer (May 20, 2016)

5/10, it's a bit messy and unorganized and I'm very OCD.


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

0/10
I hate cherries :/


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aronthaer (May 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ok.sean (May 20, 2016)

8/10
my are boring as sht


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (May 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

10/10 grats on purple mailbox and peach!


----------



## Heyden (May 20, 2016)

8/10
classic cakes r meh


----------



## Jacob (May 20, 2016)

9/10
I don't love the clovers but everything else is cool


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 20, 2016)

10/10 dude wtf do people just give collectibles to you?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 20, 2016)

f***ing infinity/10 cuz dat doll tho


----------



## Katattacc (May 20, 2016)

10/10 because you have a variety


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

8/10 nice peach!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

9/10 what happens to the rest?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 9/10 what happens to the rest?



10/10 just hidden  I get bored with it all out sometimes


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 20, 2016)

0/10 no more doll


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Lol10/10 because doll xD


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (May 21, 2016)

7/10 love all the colors ^^


----------



## Stalfos (May 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

10/10 yum


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 21, 2016)

4/10 just flowers.


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

10/10 I want that pokeball pls


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

10/10 nice line up


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

10/10 fruits + purple


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

10/10

I want that apple


----------



## Heyden (May 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## N a t (May 21, 2016)

10/10 fancy smansy~


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aronthaer (May 21, 2016)

6.2/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

10/10 cherry god


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

9/10 Popsicle <3


----------



## glow (May 21, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Stil (May 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 22, 2016)

5/10 good luck today!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

8/10, love the blue theme!


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

8/10 beautiful cosmos, cheep yet lovely


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

10/10 i love popsicles


----------



## glow (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

10/10

so jealous!


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2016)

10/10 becuz food


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

10/10

Because tastier food!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

8/10 nice lineup


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2016)

10/10, congrats on your fruit set! c:​


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

10/10 love the feathers


----------



## Ploom (May 23, 2016)

8/10 nice variety of collectibles :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

sweet 9/10


----------



## cornimer (May 23, 2016)

9/10, very nicely arranged!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 23, 2016)

Very nice collectibles! 7/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 23, 2016)

8/10 Nice :3


----------



## Byngo (May 23, 2016)

10/10

gimme some carnations pls


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

7/10 nice theme


----------



## Cadbberry (May 23, 2016)

5/10 Flower power


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

10/10 so pretty


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (May 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (May 23, 2016)

10/10

hAMEEARS


----------



## Laudine (May 23, 2016)

9/10 I'm really craving something sweet now D:


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

10/10 

those pokeballs!!


----------



## Tensu (May 23, 2016)

7/10, please go easy on mine


----------



## sej (May 23, 2016)

10/10 best ive ever seen


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

8/10, i like the variety ​


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

10/10

very nice!


----------



## Taj (May 23, 2016)

8/10

My lineup consists of the new collectible coming out in the new bell tree direct, called the Invisilectible

Oh, and a hammer


----------



## Aali (May 23, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 23, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

9/10 love the pattern


----------



## Adventure9 (May 24, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

12/12
purple fruitgasm


----------



## hestu (May 24, 2016)

10/10 i love ur eggs ;-;


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

12/12
you got the finest of everything goin' on there!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Heyden (May 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

10/10
Its very fun looking


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

8/10 So jealous of everything


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2016)

snoozit said:


> 5/10



Wew


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

10/10
nice harmony!
it even looks like an emoji face:

*y*


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

10/10 like it


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

8/10 nice lineup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

9/10 remove the mailbox


----------



## pandapples (May 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

4/10 no candy egg


----------



## pandapples (May 24, 2016)

5/


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

10/10 Nice green letters!


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Edzers (May 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

6/10 Nice collectibles :3


----------



## Ploom (May 24, 2016)

8/10
wish I had been around when those carnations were out


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

4/10 no toy hammers.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 24, 2016)

6/10 <3


----------



## Miharu (May 24, 2016)

6/10 <3 Nice collectibles!! > v < I'm just not a big fan of the birthstones haha ; v ;


----------



## hestu (May 24, 2016)

12/10 ur collectibles are perf (jealous of all your popsicles!  )


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (May 24, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Taj (May 24, 2016)

10/10

Rip the dream


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (May 24, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## coney (May 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (May 24, 2016)

10/10!! All those pops <3


----------



## Crash (May 24, 2016)

10/10, I love it so much ;;​


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 24, 2016)

10/10 i want ur fethers


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

69/100


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (May 24, 2016)

cute omg. 8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> 4/10



rood

Tae
10/10 fabulous


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 24, 2016)

11/12
so close.... so close...


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 25, 2016)

10/10

after next Fair it will be amazing to see balloons and feathers _above_ a row of flowers with all sky backgrounds...


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 25, 2016)

10/10

all dem sweets looking good, nice balance


----------



## tae (May 25, 2016)

10/10 it's_ eggcellent. _


----------



## pandapples (May 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 25, 2016)

12/12
its perfect!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

10/10 so many eggs
Can I have some purple fried eggs?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

9/10 the pink feather *v*


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

7/10 You should totally keep and display those 3 cakes and the Big Blue house. Those are really awesome collectibles.


----------



## Heyden (May 25, 2016)

9/10
almost ;]


----------



## strawberrywine (May 25, 2016)

10/10 mm hammers


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

10/10 beautiful houses!


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

10/10 perfection

also I will, one day~


----------



## DaCoSim (May 25, 2016)

9/10 very pretty!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2016)

8/10 So blue :3


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

7/10? idk i like it


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

9/10 

-1 for flowers


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

0/10
where's the hammers m9
im jk
4/10 cake is still rad on its own


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 25, 2016)

8/10 too many flowers


----------



## Mao (May 25, 2016)

8/10 because popsicle and ice cream and peach <3


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Edzers (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hestu (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Edzers (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Taj (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Edzers (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mao (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2016)

12/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

10/10 
Very refreshing lineup! Loving the Pink feather


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 27, 2016)

11/10 so sweet!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Seroja (May 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Adventure9 (May 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Stil (May 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 27, 2016)

8-10


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 27, 2016)

9/10 nice color theme but too disorganized for me


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

10000000000000/1


----------



## glow (May 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (May 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (May 27, 2016)

10/10, love the variety c:


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

10/10 love the feathers :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

Nicely organized. 8/10


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hestu (May 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Katattacc (May 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

9/10 i want


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

9/10 cherry feels odd around all the candy and cake


----------



## hestu (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

10/10 cute lineup


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

10/10

very nice


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

8/10 Cute! Though the cherry doesn't fit in


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

9/10 love the flowers with fruits.


----------



## Seroja (May 29, 2016)

8/10 pretty neat


----------



## Stil (May 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2016)

7.8/10 too much hammers - IGN
i am joking, many hammers is fine


----------



## Stil (May 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

10/10 give me hammer


----------



## Stil (May 29, 2016)

10/10 Great consistency!!


----------



## hestu (May 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 29, 2016)

12/10


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hanami (May 30, 2016)

10/10 i luv cherries


----------



## hestu (May 30, 2016)

10/10, love the blue/green/pink going on


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

10/10 <3 I love it!~


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

cute, let me buy your mori thanks. :')))

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10 I always want ice cream when I see your lineup


----------



## Javocado (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10 for limited edition messages


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2016)

7/10 a bit of a jumble but great collectables


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Very cute, 10/10


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

2/10 i like themes / patterns sorry.

HI IM HERE AGAIN FINISHED AND GOT MY MORI I NEED VALIDATION THANKS.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 2, 2016)

sideways 8/10 its amazing


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 2, 2016)

9/10
just need something Christmas and youll have all the bases covered


----------



## Stil (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 2, 2016)

20/10
i love it!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 3, 2016)

10/10 I love this line up!


----------



## Hanami (Jun 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

10/10
love your line-up.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 5, 2016)

To cute red ore!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2016)

2/10 old cake, favorite cake


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks I guess lol


----------



## Cascade (Jun 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## coney (Jun 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (Jun 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

100/10


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Hanami (Jun 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2016)

1/10 Very much lacking. 1 point because you put it to good use.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2016)

9/10 

Full pumpkins


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 9, 2016)

10/10 love it


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

100/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

100000/10 your lineup is amazing


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2016)

Pear/10


----------



## Stil (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 10, 2016)

8/10, what happened to all the hammers?!


----------



## Stil (Jun 10, 2016)

Crash said:


> 8/10, what happened to all the hammers?!



9/10

fixed


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## piske (Jun 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Jun 11, 2016)

2/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 11, 2016)

8/10 cool collectibles but kinda messy?  (Hi Infi)


----------



## UnlikelyPenguin (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have any collectables ;-;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

0/10


----------



## glow (Jun 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

5/10, I love the flower though c:


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

8/10

Where is your feathers?


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

Candice said:


> 8/10
> 
> Where is your feathers?


I felt like changing it up for a blue/white theme D:

9/10!


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10 nice variety


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10 same collectibles <3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

1/10
For having actually 1 collectible


----------



## Hanami (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

9/10

10 for really nice collectibles
-1 for disorder


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10, really nice variety :')
// ninja'd, but actually same thing to you too!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

9/10 too much of a white theme and not white/blue theme


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10 You should hide the mailbox


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 15, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

5/10 because candy


----------



## Cascade (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 because same collectibles


----------



## tae (Jun 15, 2016)

7/10
fruit are cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## hestu (Jun 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Hanami (Jun 16, 2016)

10/10 it's colorful and has variety


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2016)

9/10 Looks so yummy!


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10 I like fruits


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10 Really cool looking :3 love all the bright colors


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 17, 2016)

9/10. Lovely!!!


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 17, 2016)

9/10 wow what


----------



## Hanami (Jun 17, 2016)

10/10 nice and simple


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

10/10 really colorful


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

4.


----------



## Ami (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 18, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

10/10.... so hungry


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

7.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10 that one feather is out of line XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

7. lineup too common.


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10, nice and balanced. I only said 9/10 instead of 10/10 cuz the blue balloons kinda bug me. I'd prefer if they were on a different colored background, like make a sunset background or something, but that blue on blue irks me to no end =_=

Rate mine~ I'm rather fond of my line up, so a different opinion won't make me change it, but I am ALWAYS curious as to what others think of me or my style, regardless.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

7. not really fond of your lineup but it only matters whether you yourself like it or not.


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

10/10 lmao


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

4. go work on your lineup sweetie


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2016)

snoozit said:


> 7. not really fond of your lineup but it only matters whether you yourself like it or not.



WEW! HAPPILY AVERAGE!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

7/10 very cool


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

7.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2016)

hey thats kinda cool 8.5/10


----------



## Zylia (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10 ^_^


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

7/10 fruits!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10 really neat and cute


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## N a t (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10. It doesn't really have a theme, or a pattern, or anything that I normally look for. But, I know you love your collectibles and your line up, and that's enough for me. c;


----------



## cornimer (Jun 21, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

7/10 for carnations


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 fruits!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10, love it ;v;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 I like the pink and red theme


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 very colorful!


----------



## glow (Jun 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 21, 2016)

yours s u c k 

jk 8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 Popsicles are good


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Hanami (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ploom (Jun 25, 2016)

10/10 nice set of eggs


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

10/10 Carnations for days.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

7.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

8.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 30, 2016)

10/10 love the colours


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

Um zero lol


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

8.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10 ^_^ nice job getting them all to align nicely!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10 because missing one mori


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10 pretty nice


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

6.


----------



## Ploom (Jul 2, 2016)

9/10 the only thing I would change is the 2 green balloons in a row :3 other than that, perfect job.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

I want to take part and say 10/10 but I have no collectables and kind of ruin the game.. I guess the next person can ignore this post


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

People with no collectible get 0 because they want to be in it even thought they have nothing


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 2, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10 Needs more desserts cx

Btw looking for a red Cosmo with a specific date, hit me up >> <<


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 3, 2016)

8/10 ^^


----------



## N a t (Jul 3, 2016)

shigure said:


> 8/10 ^^



100/10 Lovely, and organized<3


----------



## Cascade (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10 love the flowers.


----------



## Crash (Jul 3, 2016)

9/10, I love the flowers!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 4, 2016)

10/10.

Lovely.


I was gonna say that to Crash, but yours is too.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

10/10 looks really organized~ must've taken a lot of time and patience to do.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10

Nice arrangement, but not such a fan of the collectibles


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 4, 2016)

bullets said:


> 8/10



9/10, cuz I'm picky and it bugs me that your ice cream patterns don't match on top and bottom *_*


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2016)

7/10 I just wanna see it finished on the bottom


----------



## N a t (Jul 4, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> 7/10 I just wanna see it finished on the bottom



It's not very neat, but I fixed my bottom half for you BB xD


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

5/10 

I like how you've got lots of different flowers, but the order isn't greeat


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 4, 2016)

3.5/10


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 4, 2016)

Still lovely~ 10/10

Gonna keep coming back here till someone can help me decide on a temporary bottom layer. Prob won't be full until the next 3 flowers come out >> Kind of fond of this one.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 4, 2016)

9/10 because no hammer yet lmao


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

10/10
Yeah, I don't have collectables and I'm sad, poor and crying because of it.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 4, 2016)

6.7/10
the mitten matches your avatar, and i consider pears a winter fruit


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

6.5/10

Pok?ball :^(


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10
please give me the hammer


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

8.5/10 

Please give me your cake :^(


----------



## mogyay (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)

7/10 I love it apart from the dark egg, it seems out of place and wish it was a peach instead.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 8.5/10
> 
> Please give me your cake :^(



Cake for a hammer 

3/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10
maybe swap a pastry for one of the fruits, then you'd have six pairs of like items


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

9/10 tfw all you have are pansies ;0;
i do recommend date swapping the pikachu egg for an older one, and getting another togepi to have the pokeball in the middle but  ?\_(ツ)_/? i don't really care about order myself anyways


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10
nice pairs!



shigure said:


> 9/10 tfw all you have are pansies ;0;
> i do recommend date swapping the pikachu egg for an older one, and getting another togepi to have the pokeball in the middle but  ?\_(ツ)_/? i don't really care about order myself anyways



your symmetrical flower pattern looks great!

(actually i'd have to swap my pokeball and my togepi for others from different years to get them in a different order as togepi didnt issue until spring 2014, but i think only 10 to 20 pokeballs issued in 2014 so it would be quite a challenge; ideally i'd have six pokeballs on bottom row, and three pikachus and three togepis on top row, but that's a pipedream for me altho there are i believe 2 or 3 non-admin people here who could pull it off...)


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 5, 2016)

9/10 I love the pokeball, I really want one but I'm aiming for a fruit lineup


----------



## Tensu (Jul 5, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Klave (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10
The pear is v.common but I haven't seen the mitten one about much.
and oh wait I just realised I have the mitten one too lol


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

Klave said:


> 3/10
> The pear is v.common but I haven't seen the mitten one about much.
> and oh wait I just realised I have the mitten one too lol



Klave! Been a while

2/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 5, 2016)

7.


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## N a t (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 The cute mitten matches your Piplup theme, and Pears are super yummy <3 Simple yet awesome lineup in my book~


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

I love your line up too. 10/10


----------



## mogyay (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10 the colours mesh nicely with your av and sig


----------



## Tensu (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 very nice lineup c:


----------



## N a t (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10

Not bad, organized, and the color scheme works well c:


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10 Plain but cute.


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10 cute and simple


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10 Fruits!


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 6, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 6, 2016)

4/10

Noicee


----------



## Aali (Jul 6, 2016)

7/10 hammer O_O


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 6, 2016)

3.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2016)

2/10 Nice patch


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 6, 2016)

7.5/10

;____; want


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

6/10, nice collectables but no special lineup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 6, 2016)

4.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 6, 2016)

7/10

Love the layout


----------



## N a t (Jul 6, 2016)

8/10, I like all of the collectibles, but there's no patterns, themes, or organization going on. o_o 3 random 5 me.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 6, 2016)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Heyden (Jul 6, 2016)

4/10
not a fan of pansies


----------



## Tensu (Jul 6, 2016)

10/10 great lineup!


----------



## N a t (Jul 6, 2016)

10/10 nice and organized *w*


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

7/10 Nice but not organised enough


----------



## Tensu (Jul 6, 2016)

6.5/10

Not much, but definitely not bad c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 7, 2016)

5.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 7, 2016)

7 Mine aren't organized at all but who cares


----------



## Tensu (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10 I really want a Candy Egg xD


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

8.5/10 I love the cosmos's.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 7, 2016)

3/10 

Love dat ど...doe


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10 Like the color coding


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Glitch?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

9/10 love it


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 7, 2016)

4.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

ooh yours are pretty <3
9/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10  c:


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

8.25/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Crash (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2016)

10/10 Amazing :O


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8.75/10 I like it


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10 Fits with your avatar hehe


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10

Dammit I want a Pok?ball xD


----------



## Chicha (Jul 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

9/10 I love the symmetry


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 8, 2016)

3.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 8, 2016)

10/10 So relaxed and fits with avatar/signature


----------



## N a t (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10

All nice collectibles, but there isn't a lot of harmony going on. Like, it's organized in a sense, but there's also like no patterns or themes. >>


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8.25/10 I love the hammers and flowers.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

3/10 

Like the apples haha


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

6/10, the Hammer is my favourite.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8.75/10, I always liked the pokeball
You just need one more collectable to make it even.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 8, 2016)

4.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 8, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10 nice and clean


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2016)

3/10 Nice apples :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 9, 2016)

7.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

9.5/10, really nice


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 10, 2016)

I love the variety 9/10.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

10/10 
Very pretty and organized c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2016)

5. dont really like the bottom line up


----------



## Cascade (Jul 10, 2016)

10/10

green balloon


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 10, 2016)

2/10 ;__;


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

7/10 like the hammer but needs more organising.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

9/10

I'm not crazy about collectibles on the bottom, but everything is well organized. Flowers together, eggs together, gems together. I like that.


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)

1/10

I like your cyan house but that's about it


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

10/10 Much organization, and the colors are so perfect ;o;


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

7/10
A bit unorganized, but I love the cyan house and hammer. c:


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

9/10 v3v


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Chicha (Jul 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 So organized, and cute, and I just love the sweet theme. Flowers and cakes combo is lovely <3

My line up is so disorganized right now, but I kinda like it for some reason ^w^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10 Would love a lot more without the voodoo doll and the letter, all blue skies <3 But love them


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10

I like all of the collectables, and I also feel like they're organized, but something about it still feels random and it irks me. I'm just too critical though, you're doing well, so don't take this rating too seriously lol. I updated mine hehe. >> Trying to find a nice flower pattern for my line up, and who better than another user to help me plan it?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)

10


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

100 c;


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

Ooooh I like it a lot better now! Very colorful and bright~

9/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

Yay! Improvements on my part <3

9/10 hehehe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10 really noice colors and backgrounds!

(also if you don't get mine with the same flower thing don't bother lol)


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 11, 2016)

5/10 

Niice


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

6/10 kinda matching colors


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

7/10 very pretty


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10 

Nice m8....


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 I really like the fruit lineups.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 11, 2016)

-5


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

-100/10


----------



## Crash (Jul 11, 2016)

5/10, like the apples c:


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

11/10

Very colorful, pretty, and organized c:


----------



## tae (Jul 11, 2016)

5/10 cute top row.


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

8/10

All awesome collectibles, but there is no organization ;s


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10, I really like it. c:


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10

I wish they were organized, but you got all of the Pok?mon Collectibles, and all that Majora's mask stuff on your profile is amaaaaaaaaaazing <3 I love M'sM so much ><


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

5.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

0/10 but only because you don't have any collectibles to rate!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2016)

5.


----------



## N a t (Jul 18, 2016)

10/10

Lovely c;


----------



## Chicha (Jul 21, 2016)

10/10 very cute!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 21, 2016)

10/10 ... love the balance on top and bottom rows!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> 10/10 ... love the balance on top and bottom rows!



7/10 it's pretty cute


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2016)

7/10, i like the variety


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

8/10 coolio


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

4/10


----------



## mogyay (Jul 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 yummy!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10, pretty


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 look at all of those wands ;3


----------



## Whisper (Aug 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 :}


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 pretty pastel colors :>


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 so cute!!!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10
Nice red!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 27, 2016)

9/10 coolio


----------



## tae (Aug 27, 2016)

2/10 would be cute w/ a full line


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Aug 27, 2016)

Simple yet neat

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 27, 2016)

7/10 cool collectables but unorganized.


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10 nice pairings


----------



## Tensu (Aug 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 28, 2016)

3.5/10 bUT WHITE FEATHER <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2016)

5/10.


----------



## f11 (Aug 28, 2016)

3/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 28, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 28, 2016)

7/10 

Ninja


----------



## pipty (Aug 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10 visually appealing


----------



## Heyden (Aug 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 30, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Sholee (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Coach (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

6/10 

Loving the blue mote thing 

The wand, feather, and apple are awesome tooo


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 1, 2016)

5. messy lineup


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10 super nice line-up


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10 I like the collectibles, but I have issues, and these things need organization ><


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10, so pretty


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 :O


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10
idr like glow those wands rip


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 I have major organization issues, but something about this line up just seems so perfect and harmonious. Absolutely heavenly ;o

This was meant for Heyden ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

I rate Cascade 8/10 Not bad


----------



## glow (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10 It bugs me for some reason that all 4 of the houses are different, yet the whole line up looks awesome


----------



## Kevinnn (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 im a fan of all the outdoor/blue backgrounds ahh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10 love the flowers


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10 awesome line-up tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

GDI YOU NINJAD ME =_______= 

4.5/10


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10, that hammer tho


----------



## cornimer (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## glow (Sep 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

3/10 

Nice white feather thoughh


----------



## Trip (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10 Nor exactly organized, but you have a red theme. Except for that user title change. It's blue e_e


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10 nice backgrounds!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## glow (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10 love the top row


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 2, 2016)

entropy said:


> 8/10 love the top row



great feathers.... really just great 10/10


----------



## tae (Sep 2, 2016)

6/10 your yellow cosmos aren't cute mr. toadstool.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10 cute.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 6/10 your yellow cosmos aren't cute mr. toadstool.



what a jerk.....

Swiftstream I give it a 7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10 good collectibles but poor organization


----------



## Tensu (Sep 3, 2016)

Damniel said:


> 7/10 good collectibles but poor organization



8/10 nice organization! c:


----------



## hestu (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10 coool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

such a pretty garden 10/10!


----------



## Tensu (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10 (oops sniped)

10/10! Love the dark feather and egg


----------



## Heyden (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10

Saved by the moon wand.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2016)

2/10 if you were anyone else
10/10 because you're apple so it makes sense


----------



## Tensu (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

Apple/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10 cuz black feather and dark egg


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 glow wand and matching feathers!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10 for theme


----------



## N a t (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

3/10

It needs more hammering.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 :}


----------



## N a t (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 4, 2016)

0/10 I hate apples


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

i don't like red 8.5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

6. nice collectibles but colors dont really match. candles look out of place.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10
cute but repetitive


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10 :3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10 it's all beautiful


----------



## Tensu (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10 you got almost everything on your own nice


----------



## Tensu (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Whisper (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10 Apple is a great fruit.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 5, 2016)

-4/10 where ur collectibles bro


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10

Saved by the moon wand


----------



## pipty (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ujenny (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pandapples (Sep 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 6, 2016)

a million/ten so many feathers...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10 the moon wand thou


----------



## hestu (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10 my cherry


----------



## Tensu (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Crash (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10, looks really good! c:


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10 bc pokeballs and toy hammers are cool


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10 party popper ;-;

ninjad


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10 swril and popsicle


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 

edit: ninja'd, but i love yours too! 10/10


----------



## Crash (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10, so pretty! congrats on your win btw :')


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Whisper (Sep 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 8, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 "collectibles on fleek"


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10 hammer lookin real nice ;}


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 9, 2016)

0/10 (((((

10/10, the hammers look great !!


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

9/10 but 7 of those points were from the white feather alone


----------



## Damniel (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10 would be better with red candy


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2016)

Rip my lineup 

5/10 because hammers and 森 :,D


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2016)

0/10 xD


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 12, 2016)

9/10 (the last one is hiding in a little hello house xD)


----------



## Tensu (Sep 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 15, 2016)

9/10 I like it a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2016)

9/10

The Easter Bunny says Trick or Treat.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

9/10, good...now burn them


----------



## hestu (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

100/10 rainbow feather ;~;


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 15, 2016)

6/10
HAMMERS
MORI


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 15, 2016)

omg this will sound mean?? ;__;

3/10 (only 4 collectobles, all are gifts, "mori udetsu" doesn't mean anything)
sorry ;^;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2016)

I already talked about this before with you, but 10/10.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 15, 2016)

2/10 not enough apple


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10

looks like smiling suns over them cuppycakes


----------



## Cascade (Sep 15, 2016)

9/10

TBT Fair Patch is irrelevant


----------



## Byngo (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 15, 2016)

0/10  (that was for Cascade)

10/10 bc dark feather-- how much did it cost btw??



Cascade said:


> 9/10
> 
> TBT Fair Patch is irrelevant



heh?  it's the MOST relevant!  the relevantest!


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 15, 2016)

7.5/10

Not too even but I like it


----------



## Tensu (Sep 15, 2016)

Pretty nice! 8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10
looks good!


----------



## hestu (Sep 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 16, 2016)

0/0 there's nothing to rate but emptiness is sometimes nice


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 16, 2016)

7.25/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10 SO COOL


----------



## Tensu (Sep 16, 2016)

11/10 cool Pok?ball!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10 cool lineup


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 16, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 17, 2016)

0/10
stop posting here


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 17, 2016)

YOU HAVE A POKEBALL OMG 
//CRIES

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 17, 2016)

No cherry 0/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 17, 2016)

10/10 \(o.o)/


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 17, 2016)

7/10 super niice 
Would be better if the feathers were in rainbow order heheheh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2016)

4/12 (need 8 more)


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 17, 2016)

12/12

so shiny


----------



## lars708 (Sep 17, 2016)

8/10, Cool collectibles, terrible lay-out


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 17, 2016)

6/12

you need another row!


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 17, 2016)

stuck glitchlag post boop


----------



## hestu (Sep 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pandapples (Sep 17, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

*10/10*


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10 (gold and chocolate = luxury)


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 18, 2016)

3/10


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10 so many feathers.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10

adorbs


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 18, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Heyden (Sep 18, 2016)

9/10
green candy xd


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 18, 2016)

I like the day time night time thing but theres a lot going on

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 18, 2016)

choco cake/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2016)

2/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10 So lovely :0


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

8/10 very colorful and pretty!


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10 cute ^^


----------



## Aquari (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 19, 2016)

RGB plus three hammers and three letters in RGB = 3*3 = 9/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Whisper (Sep 20, 2016)

4/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10  

nice dark feather


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2016)

2/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 24, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Sep 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

10/10, a Pokeball?!


----------



## Tensu (Sep 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Katattacc (Sep 25, 2016)

10/10... I'm so jealous I want a pink feather. 
My line up is all screwy because of my glow wand, but I don't have the heart to hide it


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## Tensu (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

10/10 again, so lovely!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ujenny (Oct 2, 2016)

6,5/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 Very pretty

I haven't been rated in a while and have a new lineup huehuehue


----------



## hestu (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10

:I


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10

flowers to all red, i like it!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

Cute! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

Very cute.  10/10


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 3, 2016)

10-10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

Ahhh I love the Father's Day carnation!  9/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 lovely stones ~


----------



## Trip (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 nice red lineup!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 3, 2016)

9/12 on birthstones lol


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

10/10 Colorful

and the backgrounds all work


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Crash (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10

I like the line-up, but that apple feels so out of place...


----------



## Crash (Oct 4, 2016)

10/10, love all the red <3
and yes i know, i need to decide what i want to replace the apple with lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2016)

I like the apple pokeball similarity lol! 9/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

10/10 lookin good!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10 I like the red!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10...


----------



## Tensu (Oct 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10 Amazing look!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

10/10

The egg looks nice, surrounded by the stones!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 5, 2016)

RED RED RED RED
red10/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

10/10 idk much about collectables but I expected some mushrooms no joke lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

10/10 lukin gewd B)


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2016)

9/10 those are some nice ones!


----------



## hestu (Oct 7, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 9/10 those are some nice ones!



8/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

3/10 only has cherry (or that i can see)


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10 (not much for the other collectibles but the dusty scroll is cool. c: )


----------



## Minties (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 for dat pokeball


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 I want dat HHD one


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 those birthstones tho (i contributed ;P)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

2/10 ;-;


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 lovely~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 dank plant collectibles


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 loving the toy hammer


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 8, 2016)

7.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 very organized.


----------



## Adventure9 (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10
needs more mushroom


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

I wish i even had 1 mushroom... I DIDNT KNOW THAT THEY EXISTED UNTIL TODAY RIP

Anywayss 8/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10

Love that Christmas line-up, but the Pikachu egg just throws it off imo :I


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10 mushrooooms


----------



## hestu (Oct 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 11, 2016)

10 out of 10


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

Also 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10 where do people even get that Happy Home Designer collectible?!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 10/10 where do people even get that Happy Home Designer collectible?!



 hax

10/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10 love the eggs yo


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10

Everything matches. Very nice


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 13, 2016)

20/10
ten bonus points for dark feather


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

0/10 bc I'm racist


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10 very good


----------



## ujenny (Oct 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Coach (Oct 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

10/10 tbh


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Double post


----------



## piske (Oct 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

9!


----------



## hestu (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

8.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

9/10 :}


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Coach (Oct 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

10!


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2016)

10 Oh my!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2016)

10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 22, 2016)

10/10 damn


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

10/10!! I wonder who got you that collectible? Certainly wasn't me!


----------



## hestu (Oct 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 30, 2016)

8,


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10 thats a nice o*range candy* you got there ;-;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10 great


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2016)

2/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

4/10 :c


----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10 hi give me orange pls


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

lol 10/10


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2016)

20/10

You've got the whole set! Congrats!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

25/10! noice!


----------



## hestu (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2016)

10/10

I really love the way all the colours align.


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10! It looks so fancy


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

10!


----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10

someone reassure me pls
i have orange ok


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

10!, 

lol its ok you'll get em next year


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2016)

moriiiis and candy <3 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

10! waaands! and snoflake!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10 orange candy *sobs*


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10

wouldve been a 10 but the easter egg threw me off ^-^


----------



## hestu (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10 soooo pretty!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

I love your collectibles, i am so jealous. 11/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

Shattered said:


> I love your collectibles, i am so jealous. 11/10



10/10 sweet and simple!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

11/10

OMG THEM FEATHERS


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## hestu (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

6/10

Lots of good stuff! Not very organised, though.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

10


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10 wow, nicee


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

6/10

Neat, but you should've saved up to buy some different ones!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10

very nice


----------



## hestu (Nov 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 7, 2016)

20/10,
looks awesome!


----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

10/10 love the blue and green theme~


----------



## Tensu (Nov 8, 2016)

6/10 aesthetic


----------



## N a t (Nov 8, 2016)

10/10 Primary asf


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 orange candy we're winners


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 9, 2016)

0/10 i hate nature


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2016)

6/10 would be better with orange candy


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 9, 2016)

0/10 yours too


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2016)

6, better?


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 i like cANDYYYYYYYYYYY also nature still sucks tho


----------



## ujenny (Nov 9, 2016)

9/10 :3


----------



## mogyay (Nov 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)

10!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

The line up isn't amazing but the collectibles are very cool so 8/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10

it has pave


----------



## Crash (Nov 17, 2016)

8/10, the flowers + pave look really pretty ;v;


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

9/10 Very lovely collectibles, with a nice red and white theme, it just bugs me that the bottom seems kind of randomly displayed while the top is so neat and tidy ;A;


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2016)

8/10 nice red theme. good color too! ~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

10/10 I'm lost in the (apple)sauce


----------



## hestu (Nov 19, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2016)

10/10 I love it so much


----------



## Dactal (Nov 19, 2016)

9/10 wow must have taken you a long time, i also rly like your mushroom


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 19, 2016)

10/10 cheerful spring colours (it looks like a snapshot of an easter egg hunt in a garden with a mini beach  )


----------



## cornimer (Nov 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

10/10 for that Yoshi egg! ;D


----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 19, 2016)

8/10

that dark egg though damn


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2016)

9/10 I gotta have those eggs...


----------



## blossum (Nov 23, 2016)

8/10
So many add-ons I'm jealous ;p


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 23, 2016)

10/10 
for Founder's Day choco cake!


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

10/10 Ballin'


----------



## Tensu (Nov 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Dec 14, 2016)

Let's bring this back up for the Holidays!

10/10 for them sweet messages on those lights! c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let's bring this back up for the Holidays!

10/10 for them sweet messages on those lights! c;


----------



## Bcat (Dec 14, 2016)

9/10 very festive and lovin that toy hammer!


----------



## N a t (Dec 14, 2016)

Bcat said:


> 9/10 very festive and lovin that toy hammer!



Normally I dislike any disorder, but very colorful and full of things I like  9/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 14, 2016)

12/10 IGN The christmas spirit is with u ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Very pretty and organized!  10/10


----------



## N a t (Dec 14, 2016)

Ahh yeeeh, 10/10 for a very christmas-y theme! Good luck getting a lump of coal for your christmas collection!  <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

10/10 just for that beautiful lump of coal.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2016)

10/10, it's very cute!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2016)

10/10 I like all the yellow.


----------



## Crash (Dec 15, 2016)

8/10, so christmasy! <3


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2016)

10/10 
so festive!


----------



## matt (Dec 15, 2016)

7/10 rather nice

I have disabled most of mine in favour of X mas


----------



## N a t (Dec 15, 2016)

10/10 Cuz you got 1 theme goin and it's look neat


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2016)

9/10 bc christmas!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2016)

10/10 because it's organized and pretty!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2016)

10/10 because super cute and jolly!


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

10/10 because for one, the row of Christmas lights is so cute and I'm dreaming of the feathers and ice creams


----------



## N a t (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10 for A sweet Christmas theme. I also like that your BGs get lighter. ;o


----------



## pandapples (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10 grats on your lineup. although it would be perf if hammer were swapped with coal just for the backgrounds ;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10 I've always been jealous of your collectibles in general but those birthstones look pretty together.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 21, 2016)

9/10

red candy on right side would make it perfect...

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10

red candy on right side would make it perfect...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Haha I used to but then I got a lump of coal collectible and had no space for the red candy.  8/10.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2016)

9/10 bc so christmassy!


----------



## N a t (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10 Lovely c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10 super red


----------



## cornimer (Dec 27, 2016)

8/10 I like how the bottom row is in pairs


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 27, 2016)

10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Dec 28, 2016)

9/10

Nice line up the candy cane throws it off tho :v

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ack that was for Bcat lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

9/10 love all the red!


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 29, 2016)

9/10, I really love the ice cream!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

7/10 it could be better, but not bad!


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

8.9/10


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

christmas theme is consistent, i dig 9/10


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10 love your collectibles so much...


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Dec 30, 2016)

10/10 sweetness.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

Japanese Letters, noice 9.85/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

11/10  your glow wands make me jealous ;v;


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10, still super festive!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2016)

7/10 cute, but a little sparce


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 31, 2016)

8.5/10 = a B 4 Bcat

needs xmas dolls


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

10/10 look at all of those Christmas goodies c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2016)

10/10, beautiful!


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 31, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2016)

8/10, love the top row but someone shouldn't have sold all the collectibles I gave her.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 31, 2016)

10/10..chocolate cake is missing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2016)

I know.  It's my dream collectible but they're so pricey lol.  10/10 by the way


----------



## Crash (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

10


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10 lots of flowers and yummy treats!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2017)

6/10


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 2, 2017)

5/10, not a fan of the add-on ones but the first two are awesome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2017)

10/10 I love the flower theme


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 4, 2017)

10/10 super neat and cute c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Xandra (Jan 4, 2017)

Not into the like flower theme, since it's not spring yet, but eh, it's pretty good. 7.4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

7/10 Christmas is over!  Lol.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

8/10 could be a bit more organized but still cute


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2017)

6/10 flowers are okay I guess but looms better than mine so


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2017)

5/10 
you have a couple good ones but the rest are just addons


----------



## N a t (Jan 6, 2017)

9/10 The candy cane is great, but just kinda out of place :x


----------



## Tensu (Jan 6, 2017)

8/10 I'm digging the pattern!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

10/10 holy cow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## P. Star (Jan 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10 simple but pleasant imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10 love the red!


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10

Interesting and fun combo!


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10 Simple but lovely! Tulips are wonderful flowersss <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

10/10 ;v;


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 9, 2017)

Woah..  10/10 for sure!!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

9!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

10/10 super impressive how they match-up! Cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2017)

Just that one collectible is enough for a 10/10.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10 love the color scheme.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

10/10 would stare again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 11, 2017)

10/10,ookin gewd ☻


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10 looks good, not sure of theme though!


----------



## N a t (Jan 12, 2017)

MMMMMMMMMMM 10/10, although it's be super awesome if you found another collectible with a blue background to go next to the balloon!

My current line-up is still a WIP tbh, but thoughts???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2017)

Lovely!  It's actually my ultimate dream to have the green balloon so everything will match and line up.  Fat chance though! 10/10


----------



## Tensu (Jan 12, 2017)

8/10 very nice!


----------



## Chicha (Jan 12, 2017)

10/10, very pretty line-up!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

8/10, great collectibles, but it's lost a bit of it's organization 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plz excuse my grammar lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

11/10 it's worth it to display the Wierd Doll though.


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

10/10 again!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 13, 2017)

10/10 I love that crescent moon glow wand!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

69/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 11/10 it's worth it to display the Wierd Doll though.



9/10, because you're right about that , the cherry is really the most out of place. Just a random pop of red, but the line up is still pre dang noice.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 purely for the toy hammer imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

I know, I'd really love a green collectible that would line up like the cherry does, but the ones I have don't. 8/10 for Stepheroo.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Mmm 10/10. Even though you don't have many displayed, the colors all work. :v


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 Flowers + Candy = Awesome


----------



## cornimer (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10 it looks really pretty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 lovely palette that matches your signature!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 for sure! <3


----------



## P. Star (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10 jealous of your glow wands....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

9/10 looking good!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10 Kind of cluttered, but cute collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10 candies are great!  They're not cluttered actually.  I set them up so that they match up and down rather than side to side.


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

9/10 There are probably better collectibles that match up with each other, but you did pre gud


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10 you do what you can when you're broke lol.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2017)

This thread is dead.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 17, 2017)

9.5/10 GORGEOUS!


----------



## hestu (Jan 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## P. Star (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10
the orange is not really great


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 Has all my favourite ones ^_^


----------



## hestu (Jan 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10

Niiiice


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10
That Pav? collectible doesn't really fit in with the Christmas stuff.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

8/10 cake is great!


----------



## N a t (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 This one looks fantastic! ;v


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 very impressed with the coordination!


----------



## hestu (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 nice lily!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 holy crap


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 for diverse lineup!


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 19, 2017)

8/10 because of the flower (i hate those) but OMG THE GLOW WAND


----------



## P. Star (Jan 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10.  I helped buy that balloon so of course I like it.


----------



## pipty (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10 for that glow wand!


----------



## N a t (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10 Still lookin' Foin as eva~

Comin' in hawt wit a new line-up to match my Petey theme. Hit me wit dat ratin'. I'm feelin' confident >


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 19, 2017)

effing ninjad

yours look 10/10 because its petey


----------



## N a t (Jan 19, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> effing ninjad
> 
> yours look 10/10 because its petey



You lookin' supa fly fam. Your whole account on point right now. You got the rainbow shootin out of your-

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 19, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> You lookin' supa fly fam. Your whole account on point right now. You got the rainbow shootin out of your-
> 
> 10/10



hm... I am looking very rainbow, not what I'm trying to come across as though since I'm not gay...
I just like the new toads from color splash


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Ninja'd...10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 19, 2017)

hilaruhsaur got all the feathers.... I am completely jealous
and you are a 10/10

And marshallfangirl
I like what you doing, but you gotta get that match-up... 9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10, loving that mori <3


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

mmmmm sugar 11/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2017)

I would but my candies just don't line up with my birthstones.  Maxibear42, you're an 8/10.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

I admitt, it is fairly nice. 8/10


----------



## N a t (Jan 20, 2017)

I wanna say 9/10.

Your top row is perfectly fine, and I feel like I can see a theme in the bottom row, but it took me a bit to notice it. From the inside out I see pink/green, red/green, red/white in the collectibles. But like I said, it isn't very noticeable at first, and thus makes your bottom row look a mess at first glance. I like it though.


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

10/10 as always c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 bc cute wand-o!


----------



## hestu (Jan 22, 2017)

9/10 because your avi & collectible matches your sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

OMG 999999/10 BECAUSE IT IS BEAUTIFUL.

I am so jealous of your toy hammers, those are my fave!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

Thats a lot of pressure on one little blue feather!
clearly you love it though so 10/10 since it matches your sig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 I love how they all match up top and bottom. ♥


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 I love it! The colors match up beautifully!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

9/10 love that the blue feather matches your signature!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

Its so red! I want to do that with green collectibles so i'm jealous 0/10
jk, 10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

Gimmie gimmie! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

8/10 interesting...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

I bet your six squid hands are feeling quite toasty in all those mittens! all the better to warm your eggs with I guess?
8/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 22, 2017)

Woah! 10/10 ^_^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> I bet your six squid hands are feeling quite toasty in all those mittens! all the better to warm your eggs with I guess?
> 8/10



I don't have six squid hands wut ouo...it's for the eggs hehe, besides I just have regular six squ- err, I mean hands!

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I don't have six squid hands wut ouo...it's for the eggs hehe, besides I just have regular six squ- err, I mean hands!
> 
> 7/10



Very...adventurous...

7/10


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 looks very springtime and happy!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

I want that glow wand so bad.... 100/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2017)

1000/10 why must you march in here with your blindingly awesome collectibles?!


----------



## Tensu (Jan 23, 2017)

8/10 I like the red theme!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2017)

10/10 I like the feather carnation combo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 25, 2017)

Your new line up looks so good! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2017)

11/10 it's too beautiful for human eyes


----------



## Tensu (Jan 25, 2017)

7/10 c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 26, 2017)

Always 10/10. ^u^


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

ooooo.... I'm liking the new lineup ^^^ 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

Gimme that green balloon.  Now.  10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

10/10 i would LOVE that blue candy ;}


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

What you gonna trade for it? 8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What you gonna trade for it? 8/10



10/10 bagel bible and a birthstone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

Show me this bagel Bible of yours.  8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Show me this bagel Bible of yours.  8/10



I don't need your candies, but that emerald will look nice in my green line-up  10/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 26, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 26, 2017)

10/10! So jealous ;o;


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 27, 2017)

8/10, nice colors with hints of pink!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 27, 2017)

9/10, simple yet pretty!


----------



## Tensu (Jan 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 28, 2017)

10/10, white and red is so pretty!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2017)

so pink! I like the theme! maybe could be organized better though
9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Jan 28, 2017)

10/10 I love how the colors match!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2017)

zero...
wait, the January birthstone looks pretty nice with that deep burgundy color..10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm jealous of your Happy Home Designer and Orange Mote of Flame...9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Crash (Jan 31, 2017)

10/10, really liking the lineup! c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

10/10 obviously.  Holy ****


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

9!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

8/10.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

9/10 lovely!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

9!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 31, 2017)

2/12 mori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

11/12 green collectibles.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> 2/12 mori



i will get full sidebar of mori, i wont die until i do!


^^9!


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 1, 2017)

meh/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 1, 2017)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

12/12

I've just started collecting collectibles so don't be too harsh. XD

Going for a red/white theme, need 2 apples, 2 red roses and 1 red candy. c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 1, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 12/12
> 
> I've just started collecting collectibles so don't be too harsh. XD
> 
> Going for a red/white theme, need 2 apples, 2 red roses and 1 red candy. c:




you are doing just fine! 10/10 on first row


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> you are doing just fine! 10/10 on first row



Yay, thank you!

7.8/10 too much green ~ IGN.

No, I'm kidding.  12/12 I love the Green! Now just make your signature green and you'll be all set. (Lol, I can just imagine her looking like Fiona/Shrek)


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 1, 2017)

8/10, bold colors but a little incomplete (although so are mine  )


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2017)

8, could be a bit more organized but still cute


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> 8, could be a bit more organized but still cute



Why are you hammering the bushes? 6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 1, 2017)

10/10 almost there bud!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 1, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Why are you hammering the bushes? 6/10



i'll have you know that my moris are full grown, handsome trees!

^^^9~


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

5/10

The candies sort of clash with the cutesy thing you have going on


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

8!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

your collectibles match your signature very well... 10/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

6.5/10 
You actually have a theme going on.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> 6.5/10
> You actually have a theme going on.



is that a bad thing? sakura egg coming today guys!
yours is 5/10 needs more flowers


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

10/10 mori, (would be a shame if i had to cash you ousside for it!)


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> 10/10 mori, (would be a shame if i had to cash you ousside for it!)



Im literally waiting for someone to send my Sakura egg, I already paid for it lol! Green line-up will be lit once I get it....
I do enjoy a good mori, so your line up gets a 10/10 as well

don't grab me by the mori please


----------



## Aquari (Feb 2, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Im literally waiting for someone to send my Sakura egg, I already paid for it lol! Green line-up will be lit once I get it....
> I do enjoy a good mori, so your line up gets a 10/10 as well
> 
> don't grab me by the mori please



"grab you by the mori" best thing ive heard all day lmao 50/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 2, 2017)

That's because I'm going with a "sweets" theme, not a "cutesy" theme.  8/10 ^


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2017)

10/10 on top row, 7/10 for the bottom


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2017)

10/10 IT'S GREEEEEEEN


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 3, 2017)

10/10, colorful and symmetrical!


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 3, 2017)

5/12

nice cakes,
but deduction for lack of yellow candy...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10.  You poor guy, you deserve a Weird Doll more than anyone else on this forum.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 4, 2017)

Ooooh 8/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

8/10.


----------



## hestu (Feb 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

1000/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

...


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 6, 2017)

10/10 still looking good!


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 6, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2017)

2/10 :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 6, 2017)

9/10, incomplete but really cool lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2017)

9/10 I like the colors!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 6, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 6, 2017)

That yellow lily just looks great.....  10/10
but really, you have a strong row there!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks! For the kind rating and lily.
10/10 I love how it's all green and blended!


----------



## Richluna (Feb 6, 2017)

OMG!! Like 20/10 so many cool collectibles!!! Nice work
Shame on me, I lost myself from TBT but I'm back!! Will look forward to collect more


----------



## hestu (Feb 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 7, 2017)

WOAH! 100/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 7, 2017)

10/10 c:


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 8, 2017)

0/10 you should probably display some collectibles first!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 8, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Richluna (Feb 9, 2017)

11/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)

10/10 wowwwww


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 14, 2017)

6.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10 So cute! I love the pastel colours


----------



## scotch (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> 6.



wtf 6 for all of that?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10 looking good!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2017)

8.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 15, 2017)

9.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 19, 2017)

All the roses look good! I have to give 10/10 since our first row matches....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 19, 2017)

10/10 looking good there!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 19, 2017)

9/10, I think the orange throws it off but the rest is fantastic!


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 19, 2017)

10/10 bc cake and pink


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 19, 2017)

9/10 because Valentine's roses are awesome.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 19, 2017)

8/10 what are you gonna do when that rose goes inactive


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 20, 2017)

10/10 nice colors


----------



## pipty (Feb 20, 2017)

10/10 nice cakes + ice cream


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 20, 2017)

10/10 for Crescent Moon glow wand


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 20, 2017)

9/10 love the roses ^^


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

6.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

9.5~


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 22, 2017)

3 tree's doesn't do it for me Bagel.

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2017)

8/10 eh.


----------



## Tensu (Feb 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

5.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

9.5~


----------



## Tensu (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10 needs more and more mori pun intended ;}


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10, lovely collection


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10, very cute collectibles.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Do I sense jealousy?  8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 25, 2017)

I liked your old one better but still 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

10. mori on point, you should trade dates with me ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 25, 2017)

but then my gloriously aligned collectibles would be all outta wack...

I give yours 10/10 for randomness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 25, 2017)

10/10 suits you well


----------



## Bcat (Feb 25, 2017)

8/10 awesome glow wand! but it's not christmas anymore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> 9/10



how is mine a 9/10....
MFG yours is baller 10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 26, 2017)

9/10


----------



## glow (Feb 26, 2017)

7/10 last three don't match ;(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10 I love the colors


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2017)

5/10 good stuff but it's sparce and no longer christmas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 28, 2017)

10/10, even cuter than last time I saw your lineup <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 28, 2017)

10/10 good use of cake


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

9/10 the "main" colors ^.^ ( im  expecting mine to be 0/10 )


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

1.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 1, 2017)

6/10 I love the Cake and Cherry


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

8/10 cute!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 2, 2017)

10/10 garden vibes


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 2, 2017)

10/10, jealous of the cute apple!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

10/10 so much cuteness!


----------



## Tensu (Mar 3, 2017)

9/10.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

12/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10 (oh-my-gosh I love the treats so much n.n)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10 I'd kill for one of those eggs...


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 4, 2017)

10/10
nice.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

9/10 
ahhhhhhhhhh the jingle doll :3 (and the cake)


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

9/10, not much but it looks nice


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

7/10 it rly bugs me that u have 11 collectibles instead of 12 ): but i like the flower thing !!


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

i really need a pear that's a certain date grrrrr
anyway 9/10, would be 10/10 if the heart was inbetween the stars


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2017)

10/10 for the Moris, the rest I don't even know lol.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2017)

100/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

17.5/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

7.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

4/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

9/10


----------



## uyumin (Mar 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

0/10
10/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 11, 2017)

4/10 it's a good collectible, but only 1. :/


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

popsicle/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

9/10 pears don't hate you.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

10/10

Marshal told me he approves of your sidebar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2017)

0/10 I think the alien took your collectibles.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 12, 2017)

9/10, 1 point just for that comment haha


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

tasty on a scale of 1 - Beth


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

unborn rainbow fetus on a scale of 1 - Beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

8!


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

HOW EVEN 10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 14, 2017)

4/10


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> 4/10



can we just focus on ur avatar for a sec


----------



## Bcat (Mar 14, 2017)

scotch said:


> can we just focus on ur avatar for a sec



you're free to admire it all you like.
still 4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

0/10 don't post if you don't have any collectibles lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Chocolate milk / beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I like rating collectibles. 5/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Beth/Beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Pears/Pears


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

?/?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

8!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

8~


----------



## Bcat (Mar 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

0 post when you actually have collectibles


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

7/10

You don't make the rules.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

1.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> 1.



My dreams have come true.


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2017)

8!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

8.5/Beth


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 17, 2017)

pear/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

lad/beth


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

bold 15?/beth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 18, 2017)

7.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Solid 15%/Beth


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Lad/Beth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

?/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

5...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Beth/beth


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Beth/beth



huh?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

She has a thing called the "Beth Scale".  It's in the top spoiler of her signature.  Basically, you got a 10/10 rating.  Also, 10/10


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 19, 2017)

11/10 

egg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> She has a thing called the "Beth Scale".  It's in the top spoiler of her signature.  Basically, you got a 10/10 rating.  Also, 10/10



Cheers squirrel girl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> 11/10
> 
> egg



Tasty / beth


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> She has a thing called the "Beth Scale".  It's in the top spoiler of her signature.  Basically, you got a 10/10 rating.  Also, 10/10



oh thats cute haha.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Spear said:


> oh thats cute haha.



Yeah I'm pretty cute 

10/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Pears/Beth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

?/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

10


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

9/10 would recomend some more egg


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2017)

i mean i've seriously considered buying some, but we're so close to easter now so *shrugs*

3/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

9/10 would recommend some beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 20, 2017)

6/10 too pears for you


----------



## Byebi (Mar 20, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

8!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

They say if you don't have anything nice to say you shouldn't say it at all

So your signature is a 8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 22, 2017)

15%/Beth


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2017)

9/10 Impressive collection, but I wish they were in chronological order


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

8/10 I like them c:


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

8!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

beth/beth for those glow wands


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

420/69 for the pears.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2017)

I admire that you spent all that TBT on the Avatar Animation.  10/10!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I admire that you spent all that TBT on the Avatar Animation.  10/10!



Pretty sure I bought it with shells actually.


But 12/12 for all the gemstones.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2017)

uhhhhh, like a 0.5/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 26, 2017)

9/10, top tier collectibles but the last two are off


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> 9/10, top tier collectibles but the last two are off



theres no other matching candies and feathers (except purple but that ish aint happening)yours are like 8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Beth/Beth queen b approves


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tensu (Mar 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2017)

100/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

10/Beth


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Undecided/10, no pears, no rating.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

You wouldn't even have a pear without me smh/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 27, 2017)

8.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful, 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Chocolate cake/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 27, 2017)

9!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

10!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh that mori symmetry..... mmmmmm
10/10

so does your scyther trim your mori when you are away


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

10! and yes he does!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10 cuz green theme


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

I like how you have a blue and white side but the house icon ruins the groups food and plants.

8.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

100/10 a Pokeball?!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 31, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

10/10 good job!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

flea/flea fantastic


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

flea/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

why did i post here i hvave no collectible


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

0/flea shameful


----------



## Tensu (Apr 1, 2017)

0/∞


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

Flea/flea


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

Blood/flea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

Itchy/flea


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

flea/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

Screw up/**** up


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

empty/disappointment 

(dont you wish i had my script cakes? )


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 2, 2017)

10000/01.
Phenomenal, absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

10.5/10

I think my tasty cake is cursed...

- - - Post Merge - - -

10.5/10

I think my tasty cake is cursed...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

daddy/beth


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 2, 2017)

i dont even know


----------



## hestu (Apr 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

You may have feathers but you'll never be my favorite feathered fish!

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

There's no fleas. 1x10<-10>/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 2, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

9/10 That's my birthstone


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

9!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2017)

8.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 3, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 3, 2017)

3 fleas/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2017)

4.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

10 because mori <3


----------



## hestu (Apr 4, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 4, 2017)

10/10 nicely organized


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10 Sweet line up c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10
as appealing as symmetry is to me, flea + hammer makes it perfect


----------



## Byngo (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2017)

10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 6, 2017)

5.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2017)

10/10 I love the pastel look.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 9, 2017)

7/10
very springy/summery, but it's Easter week- where dem eggs??


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2017)

10/10 the egg power is too beautiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2017)

10/10 I have only one egg.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 9, 2017)

10/10 for the blue-yellow-green-spring-outdoorsy-morning vibe


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

6/10 I like all of your collectibles, but there's not much of a theme :v


----------



## hestu (Apr 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> 10/10



10/10 If you don't mind me asking how did you get your collectibles line up so perfectly?

yes ik my collectibles are small and barren, roast me


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2017)

8.


----------



## r a t (Apr 11, 2017)

10/10 cute af and themed


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 11, 2017)

9/10, the flea just slightly puts off the theme.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2017)

10/10 wow!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 11, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2017)

8!


----------



## hestu (Apr 11, 2017)

10/10, nice plants!!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 11, 2017)

Fab 10, nicely organiiiiiized


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

0 only bc you don't have any to rate


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm flattered, since that praise came from the collectible master!  10/10


----------



## Tensu (Apr 16, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2017)

Fabulois 9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 16, 2017)

10


----------



## scotch (Apr 16, 2017)

ehhhh 3/10 for organization


----------



## Ami (Apr 16, 2017)

4 /cakes.


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2017)

10/10 nice organization bruh


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2017)

OOPS SNIPED 

10/10 beautiful jewel ore things


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2017)

10/10

Even tho there are no collectibles, there are no collectibles to look bad lol.

I need help thinkin of a 12th for my current line up. I really wanted to display collectibles that were gifts, and so far I think they look kay.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 17, 2017)

7/10 what happened to you


----------



## Aquari (Apr 17, 2017)

10~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

9/10 Pretty colours!


----------



## N a t (Apr 17, 2017)

7/10 For a sweet theme, and nice color scheme.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2017)

9/10 eggcelent!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

8/10

Lots of variety, but somehow still very organised!


----------



## N a t (Apr 17, 2017)

9/10 Lovely~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 18, 2017)

10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 18, 2017)

8/10 i like the colors but something is off


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10 I love the way the eggs and candies are grouped.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 18, 2017)

better than mine


----------



## Tensu (Apr 18, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Zireael (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10 one of the most satisfying layouts I've seen on here


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2017)

7/10 very sweet!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

8.9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

8/10 congrats on getting a Flea!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10

Before I won my trophy, I had mine like that. I long for the day we have more blocks so I can have all my birthstones on display again!


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10

Way better than mine :s


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

9/10 I love the Chao Egg!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2017)

10!


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Twix (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10 love all the birthstones together


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

10/10 Galaxy Egg


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

11/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 19, 2017)

I bet all those characters love those eggs!
8.5/10


----------



## Twix (Apr 19, 2017)

10/10 I envy you for your yoshi egg


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 19, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

0/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

79/33.6


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10 omg


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2017)

6/10 cool stuff, but rather unorganized


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10 love how everything is organized.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10 it's very aesthetically pleasing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 19, 2017)

9/10 them sweets and matching cherries


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

100/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 19, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2017)

8/10

Bloody amazing.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 20, 2017)

Ooh, neat stuff but a bit unorganized, 8.5/10!


----------



## Flare (Apr 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## N a t (Apr 22, 2017)

Rate mah new lineup bois B)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2017)

8/10 I fail to see a theme, but interesting nonetheless. XD


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 22, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2017)

5/10


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

ahhh i want your ice creams! 9/10

i tried doing a kirby theme


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10, looks neat!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2017)

6/10

Good stuff!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 22, 2017)

10/10    looks great!


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

10000/10!!


----------



## hestu (Apr 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

0/10 Those don't count


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

weird combination of things but its cool 9/10!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 23, 2017)

Floral 9/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

10/10 owo


----------



## Flare (Apr 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

8.7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## N a t (Apr 23, 2017)

6/10 Nice collectibles, but the colors are really wild and random and I like some uniformity :s

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. Should i make my bottom right corner red candy a yellow instead or leave it red?


----------



## Tensu (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10 

I'd leave it red c:


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2017)

9 it's cute


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

7/10
Don't judge my sad usable collectibles. ):


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

10/10 by far the most glorious collectibles I've ever seen.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

7, seems a bit out of order


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

10/10 look up and down, not side to side!


----------



## hestu (Apr 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

100/10 I'm so jealous...


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Bananas/40


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Cute/Adorable


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

15%/Beth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

I forgot the Beth Scale, is that the lowest rating?  Also I like the colors.  9/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 10/10 by far the most glorious collectibles I've ever seen.


Tryna overcome my husband with flattery! 

7/10, a bit cluttered but cute!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

8/10! Simple and flowery.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

10/10, that's a pretty neat sidebar for 4 days.


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 24, 2017)

9/10 pretty garden!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

9/10 got some nice collectibles! ^.^


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

7!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 24, 2017)

a million/10 so many moris!!!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2017)

that glow wand though.....

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you, I am very proud of it... Also, 10/10 for that dark feather.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

10/10 just causebthat rainbow moon wand is so fabulous and I love that Kirby egg


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2017)

It's unorganized, but I love the Pokeball!  9/10 for that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Bumping this thread up.


----------



## hestu (Apr 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 27, 2017)

lots of variety and great rare collectibles
10/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 27, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 27, 2017)

your collectibles match your birds 12/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

That line up is amazing, 200/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

I really like the colors. 8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Apr 28, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## hestu (Apr 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

100/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 29, 2017)

8/10 !! Super cool collectibles


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice 9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10

love the old school patches.  needs more pears though.


----------



## hestu (Apr 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 30, 2017)

A billion/10 what hax do you use?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10 I love pink rows. I like the top pattern but not a fan of violets and pansies in general


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 30, 2017)

Obviously 10//10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 30, 2017)

good color scheme 10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2017)

7.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Xandra (Apr 30, 2017)

noice 

pi/pi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

Flea/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 1, 2017)

8/10 really like that ice pop!

I just have one question. How do I get rid of collectibles? I'd totally appreciate any help, please ^.^


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> 8/10 really like that ice pop!
> 
> I just have one question. How do I get rid of collectibles? I'd totally appreciate any help, please ^.^



shop > inventory > hide the collectible u want to get rid off or discard it
idk if you want a rating on ur collectibles but i mean that ? is cute so 5/10 lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

10/10 for glow wands


----------



## hestu (May 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2017)

I literally am so flattered when the queen of collectibles herself gives me a 10/10. <3

100/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 6, 2017)

9/10!!


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2017)

10/10 Very organised and omg the popsicle <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Twix (May 7, 2017)

Still 10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

10/10, impressive!


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2017)

10/10 noice


----------



## hestu (May 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

100/10, as usual.


----------



## hestu (May 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Oh, that's great to hear!  I wasn't sure if my new lineup was good or not, so I appreciate the feedback.  100/10


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

9/10, Pear doesn't match.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

9/10, pretty great! Love the eggs and cakes with flowers.

Ill probably get a 3/10 or something XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

7/10.  Poptart Egg saved you.


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

5/10

imo i think it'd look better if you put a stale cake beneath the poptart egg instead


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

10/10

Because, I love all the candy collectibles.


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

8/10

i see where you're going with this


----------



## hestu (May 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

100/10


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

7/10

I love them, but I miss the birthstones!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

8/10 I love them too, that's why I display them most of the time.  However, it seems like a shame to go to the trouble of collecting collectibles if I only display the birthstones.


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

9/10

(Btw I should have a candy in my lineup but Im waiting for someone to change its message and send it back to me)


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2017)

7/10, because that peach is stylish


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

7/10, pretty cool, lots of red collectibles


----------



## hestu (May 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mars Adept (May 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (May 17, 2017)

7/10 c:


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

5/10 sorry


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (May 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (May 19, 2017)

5, it doesnt have much order to it


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

10/10

And sorry my collectibles are a mess


----------



## Aquari (May 20, 2017)

5.


----------



## Flare (May 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2017)

Ninja'd...7/10


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

Wrong person TOMFG! 

10/10 though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2017)

Lol, I realized and edited my post.  There's nothing wrong with your collectibles, but they don't look good together in my opinion.


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

Birthstone/Birthstone


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, I realized and edited my post.  There's nothing wrong with your collectibles, but they don't look good together in my opinion.


I was thinking of getting different collectibles, but these will do for now. 
Also, I kinda dislike the Spring Shamrock there... I kinda thought it would look nice. :/

Back to topic. 10/10


----------



## Adventure9 (May 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (May 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

5 it looks unorganized :{


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

9/10 The birthstone's not doing it for me


----------



## Flare (May 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

6/10 good stuff but a bit cluttered


----------



## Duzzel (May 25, 2017)

8/10 
nice collection ~


----------



## Kevinnn (May 25, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

9, cute houses


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

2/10, meh.


----------



## Duzzel (May 25, 2017)

ninja'd

uh.... 0/10??


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

5/10 shoulda been oranges.


----------



## glow (May 26, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Mink777 (May 26, 2017)

3/10.


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

1.


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Kevinnn (May 26, 2017)

ehh 5


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2017)

10/10 for dem houses.


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2017)

10/10 for dem birthstones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

6/10 I feel bad for giving you low ratings because I like you, but I just don't like the way they look. :/


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 28, 2017)

9/10 really nice!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (May 29, 2017)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

2/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

0/10


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

0/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

I'm only giving you 0 because you don't have any displayed.  Lol.


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

Ye ik it's not a problem I jus give u 0 bc I don't like birthstones


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

You're entitled to your opinions, of course.  I was just explaining because I don't usually give people a 0 rating.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

9/10

Just imagine a complete set of roses and candies, lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

Lol, with that logic I guess I'll give you a 10/10.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, with that logic I guess I'll give you a 10/10.



I don't has the monies, I'll go searching today. c:

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

You have lots of monies, though.


----------



## Flare (May 29, 2017)

10:10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

10/10

Those birthstones deserve an A+ boi.

I know my collectibles don't appear to be amusing... you just have to look _deeper_ into them... (read the messages lol)


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

10/10

white lily is my fav


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

9/10 because the Tasty Cakes aren't rare.  Lol.


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

8/10.  Getting better!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 4, 2017)

10/10
so precious
much stone 
very gem
wow


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

10/10

I really like how the feathers match the candies.


----------



## asuka (Jun 6, 2017)

10/10 they're so colorful! i've never seen a good 6 of them either..shows i haven't been here in awhile heh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 6, 2017)

8/10, I love Pink Feathers.


----------



## hestu (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10

Love them feathers!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

5/10, for the one Pikachu Egg XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

9/10 
just a Lobo away from perfection...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Hehe, I like Mint better.  10/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 12, 2017)

10.

I love the variation of colours. c:


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

10 for Leif and lilies.


----------



## hestu (Jun 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 12, 2017)

10/10

Wow look! I finally have collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

8/10, love all the colours!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

8/10 because the green collectibles aren't lined up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 8/10 because the green collectibles aren't lined up.



they are not supposed to be, actually i want them on the other end and the turt date i can't really do anything about 

same as above though, nice !


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2017)

9.

Cute!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 14, 2017)

9!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2017)

9 Love the red theme


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2017)

9 Love the red theme!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10 you have that which I can not


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> 10/10 you have that which I can not



What do you mean? 9/10


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

you had a chocolate cake displayed which I wanted a lot

anyways 8/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

100/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

7/10



I'm sorry I know my collectibles are just all over the place xDD
But the messages are totes worth it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

6/10 you're right, the messages are pretty good.  Lol.


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10

I literally have 2 collectibles but they're both green so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

4/10 you should buy Leif too.  He's green.


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10

Nah. He's too expensive


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

6/10 good stuff, just unorganized


----------



## Flare (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Chicha (Jun 14, 2017)

2/10 I think your line-up will look cute if you get an extra of each.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10 not a fan of yellow but that looks really nice!


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks!

5/10 Not bad! It's a shame we can't have more than of the same birthstone.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

10/10 you really don't see all-yellow lineups too often.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2017)

5/10 I feel like it would look even better if you added some more red collectibles imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10 I like the colors!


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10 I like the variety!


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2017)

9.6/10 make sure to round to the nearest tenth.

Nice glow wand trio!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

10 for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 18, 2017)

10/10 that house line-up is looking preeeetty swell!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

darn ninja'd
7/10 I am scared of fleas (1/2 jk)


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2017)

10/10 for that pokeball ♡


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2017)

10/10 so colourful


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10 eggs eggs eggs eggs!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

7/10 it's interesting!  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10 loving them colors as usual


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10 nice Mori!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

thanks, gift from a good amigo on here.

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10 that's cool.  My blue house was a gift from an amiga on here as well.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 18, 2017)

5/10 eh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

6/10 it's alright


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Coach (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

1,000/10 hnghh they're just so perfect.


----------



## Twix (Jun 18, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

1,000/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2017)

perfect


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 19, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10, I like those cherries!


----------



## hestu (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10, nice colors and organization!!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10

very organised, as always


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10 your collectibles are very decent for someone so new.


----------



## Twix (Jun 19, 2017)

9.5/10 still


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Twix (Jun 19, 2017)

7/10 v nice


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 19, 2017)

9/10 Really love them eggs!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## allainah (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10 love your dark blue house & sakura egg!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10 holy **** I had no idea you had such rare collectibles! ;o;


----------



## allainah (Jun 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 10/10 holy **** I had no idea you had such rare collectibles! ;o;



fanks! i was active when TBT beach party thing was going on so i bought them from the shop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

I was more talking about the teal house and the New Year's Party Popper.  Lol.  I can relate to the Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle, though.  They're so cute!


----------



## hestu (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Ahhh I can't believe you think my lineup is any good.  You're the Collectible Queen, after all!  1,000/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> 7/10



.....10/10
i don't even wanna look at you im too jealous


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2017)

10/10 n.n

(lol ninja'd)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

10/10

lmao i have nothing rate me 0


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

11/10 you have the super-rare invisible collectibles


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

9.6/10

It looks nice! It would be great if the Yellow House was after the Teal and Dark Houses though.


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

Flare said:


> 9.6/10
> 
> It looks nice! It would be great if the Yellow House was after the Teal and Dark Houses though.



yeah me too but alas it's not possible w/ my lineup

anyway 7/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10

Love them Hammers!


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

6/10

I like your collectibles but i wish you had more displayed!


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

9/10 for aesthetics.


Look at my wonderful INVISIBLE COLLECTIBLES!


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

10/.01

Beauty at it's finest. ;-;


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 20, 2017)

perfect


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## allainah (Jun 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

1,000/10


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

1,000/10


----------



## allainah (Jun 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 26, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## hestu (Jun 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

1,000/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 1, 2017)

9/10. At a glance it kinda just looks like a mess, but then I realized that it was organized by background color instead lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2017)

10/10 I'm really liking how everything is organized!


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 2, 2017)

9/10 
needs more pink cosmos...


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2017)

100/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

10/10

^^ i always get you lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 2, 2017)

100/10 so satisfying 0_0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Why is this game always so dead?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10 ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

whoo! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 14, 2017)

10/10 ^.^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 14, 2017)

8/10

I liked staring at your old lineup ;-; lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Haha I just really wanted to make my Pink Hybrid Cosmos look good in my lineup.  I feel you, though.  I liked displaying my houses.  7/10


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2017)

9.5/10

Hmm, I'm gonna be honest, that Sakura Egg looks ankward there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm not really sure what else to put there that would line up like that, to be honest.  7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

9/10

That pink cosmos is so bootiful ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

8/10 the Winter Mittens look out of place.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

But it's Wario's Glove! Its special to me lmao


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 14, 2017)

8.6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 15, 2017)

8/10 looks really cute uwu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

8/10 nice flowers!


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 1, 2017)

7/10

I know I will be rated a 0


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

2.5-3/10 Sorry mang!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 7, 2017)

10/10 Looks awesome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2017)

7/10

(There's supposed to be a cyan house where Leif is but I haven't been able to trade mine for a 2017 one yet)


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

9/10

almos perfect. still super jelly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

7/10 cute but ya gotta get those fruits in a row


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

8/10 I do what I want


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## Flare (Aug 10, 2017)

9.5/10

Looks great!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

Uhhh
1/10?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

20/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

You need some more, my dude.  That birthstone is nice, though!  6/10


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

A+ Good gems on the bottom and the egg on the top right doesn't mess up those letters things.


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

3/10

Birthstone is nice and I feel as though it fits the winter aesthetic even though its not winter, there's not enough collectibles either. 

More winter collectibles would be nice with those.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

8/10 an interesting combination, but I like it!


----------



## hestu (Aug 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

100/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 100/10



9.9/10 all you need is that yellow house and it's perfect


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

As I've told other people, only one 2017 yellow house was released and hillaruhsaur has it.  Lol.

6/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> As I've told other people, only one 2017 yellow house was released and hillaruhsaur has it.  Lol.
> 
> 6/10


Wow, what excellent restocking tbt has!!
In that case, 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol I was quite upset because I couldn't catch a single thing from the restock.  There were very few dark blue houses released as well.  Thankfully, my friend grabbed it and gifted it to me.


----------



## Flare (Aug 16, 2017)

9.5/10

Maybe you can get a collectible from the Fair to get it traded for a Yellow House!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes but I only want a 2017 one.  

0/10 because there aren't any displayed.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2017)

7.5


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2017)

10/10 such beauty


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

8/10! got some sweet collectables 

I changed mine to only ones from the fair to mark the occasion


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2017)

9/10 they're glorious.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 28, 2017)

Your sweet feather looks delicious


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

Your collectible lineups are always "fresh".


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 29, 2017)

Probably the most simple set up i've seen from you! Very cute though love the cool pinks and blues. 9/10. If only tbt had more cool pinks and blues for a full lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2017)

10/10 I love the garden theme!  Also it was very creative of you to add your dream collectibles to your avatar.


----------



## Coach (Sep 2, 2017)

10/10, great colour theme!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

8/10, pretty cool!


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 2, 2017)

7.8/10 too much water


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Water?  Lol.  6/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

100/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2017)

11/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Right back at ya.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 2, 2017)

9.9/10! Love the extra collectibles you added <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## tifachu (Sep 4, 2017)

100/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2017)

nice ^^^ 10/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 4, 2017)

10/10 toads!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2017)

10/10 all those feathers look great


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 4, 2017)

6/10
super cute c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 5, 2017)

10/10

looking good.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2017)

9/10 I love the colour aesthetic!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

9/10 I like!


----------



## hestu (Sep 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

100/10 AHHHHH SO GOOD


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

9/10 the organization is so gr8 wth ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

the 9/10 ratings are real on this thread


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 7, 2017)

7/10 looks kinda jumbled and random


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 7, 2017)

5.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 7, 2017)

9/11


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

100/10 I cry every time I look at it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

9/10 those feathers are fabulous but I think a glam feather would perfect it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

8/10 Agreed but I can't afford one.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 11, 2017)

9/10 looking good


----------



## Coach (Sep 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 11, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2017)

20/10 quit being better than everyone else


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2017)

9/10 because of Tasty Cake


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2017)

8/10!

colors match + new fair collectibles = cool


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 13, 2017)

You shouldn't have sold all of yours.... they suck.

10/10  because I'm jealous of your glow wand


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> You shouldn't have sold all of yours.... they suck.
> 
> 10/10  because I'm jealous of your glow wand



oh dad....

10/10 for u


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

Jacob said:


> 8/10!
> 
> colors match + new fair collectibles = cool



I've been trying to work on an autumn themed line-up so thank you ^^

10/10 for toadsworthy!

ninja'd

8/10 bc the weird doll is cute


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2017)

9/10 like the Autumn theme


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

ty!

10/10 i love the pastel colours and i love all of those collectibles ;u;


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 13, 2017)

Misera said:


> ty!
> 
> 10/10 i love the pastel colours and i love all of those collectibles ;u;



that color combo is so so so so great! 10/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 13, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

10/10 so perfect //sobs


----------



## hestu (Sep 13, 2017)

10/10, love the colors!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

100/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

11/10 they look so good


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

whoops i keep changing it xD

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2017)

OMG YOU HAVE WHAT I WANT HHHHHH 100/10

I'm gettin there lol still need Pinky


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG YOU HAVE WHAT I WANT HHHHHH 100/10
> 
> I'm gettin there lol still need Pinky



its only temporary, im gonna be hiding my tetris sooner or later xD

7/10 sorta messy but i love the collectibles :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

HHHHHHHHH

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

9/10, awesome collectibles and I love the colour scheme


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

9/10 I love the two critters in the middle


----------



## Coach (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

there's a post glitch isn't there

edit: yup

@Coach
 9.5/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10 good stuff but a little hodgepodge


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10 fabulous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10 I like!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10 odd theme, but nice to look at.


----------



## classically.trained (Sep 15, 2017)

9/10- love your collectibles and soft pastel color scheme! Sweet feather is so cute.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 15, 2017)

what a rainbow feather you have!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

what's that supposed to mean? 

10/10 it's so perf


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

9.5/10

so many beautiful feathers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 18, 2017)

8/10.

Looks a little mixed up, but its fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was also thinking of replacing the patch with any retro collectible. (Goomba, Invader or Pinky)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 18, 2017)

10/10..loce the swirl and the peaches!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

5/10 you should get some more collectibles.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 18, 2017)

anyone with a sweet feather gets a 10 from me!

and yes i know right ha ha


----------



## hestu (Sep 18, 2017)

6/10 nice variety


----------



## Cascade (Sep 18, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

8/10 I love the feathers!


----------



## Ani (Sep 18, 2017)

10/10 love the order and super cute with sweet feather.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 18, 2017)

9/10

You're the one who got the Final Boss feather in last restock?


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 18, 2017)

7.8/10 because you beat me in smash to get those collectibles...


----------



## Bowie (Sep 18, 2017)

10/10

Bloody give me them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

8/10 nice trophies!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 8/10 nice trophies!



9/10 loving the symmetry and all the rarities!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

8/10. Nice Rad Feather, my dude!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10 very cute and rare pink collectibles


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10 food

I know mine suck


----------



## hestu (Sep 19, 2017)

6/10 they don't suck!


----------



## Coach (Sep 19, 2017)

9/10, clearly lacking a sweet feather


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 19, 2017)

12/12

liking the autumn fair and hall0ween vibe


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

10/10 I like!


----------



## Coach (Sep 19, 2017)

9/10 I really like the colour scheme!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

10/10 so many rare ones!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

9/10
im going back to my autumn one later lol


----------



## hestu (Sep 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Sep 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10

Ik my collectible lineup is poop lol it's special to me though >__>


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

10/10 

Love them


----------



## Cascade (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 19, 2017)

12/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2017)

8/10 simple yet nice


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## tifachu (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10 cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10 pastel and satisfying to look at!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Sep 20, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

7/10

I love tasty cakes but the Christmas stuff seems kinda random haha


----------



## Bcat (Sep 20, 2017)

5/10 

I mean i love the house, but kinda sparce...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

9/10 crazy but totally rad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

9/10 loving the arcade collectibles!


----------



## hestu (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Flare (Sep 20, 2017)

Bootiful/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

5/10 that's an odd lineup you got there...


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10 * cries * so many bootiful feathers


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

whoops my line-up was just being messed around with for a while eheh

7/10 for Unicorn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

10/10 I wanna know how y'all have the patience to line up collectibles like that lol I just throw most of mine around


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

haha its still a wip tbh, ill change it again ( i keep buying more collectibles rip...)

9/10 lol i read your collectibles line-up story and it was p neat


----------



## hestu (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 21, 2017)

where are the rest of your feathers! still looking good though

10/10


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

0/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 21, 2017)

there's too many to display! D:

10/10 nice coordination!! 


Whoops ninjad, 9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 21, 2017)

how bow nah? you still get a 10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 nice egg


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 21, 2017)

like 1 million / 10

pink is the best color and really suits your sweet personality


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 why is the layout so perf

also i agree with you mog is the sweetest


----------



## r a t (Sep 21, 2017)

that coordination tho 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

8/10 nice coordination but not really my taste tbh.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 so colorful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 what pretty feathers!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 21, 2017)

11/10 it's beautiful


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

9/10 Love the layout


----------



## hestu (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 luv it so much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

8/10 pretty good


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

10/10 I love pink

ninja'd how dare

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2017)

9/10 so pretty


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

10/10 The Kracko feathers tho


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 24, 2017)

9.1/10


----------



## Coach (Sep 24, 2017)

10/10 - I love the pairs of collectibles and you can't go wrong with a line of cakes!


----------



## Heyden (Sep 24, 2017)

10/10 hot lantern


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

10/10 I love the color scheme.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

10/10, all those event collectibles look amazing!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

Flare said:


> 9/10



8.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

9.9/10 
I just don't like the stale cake lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2017)

9/10 bootiful feathersss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

9/10 nice arcade collectibles!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2017)

100/10 quit being better than perfect it's obnoxious


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10 it looks super cute ; w ;


----------



## Flare (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

100/10 ;-;


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

...They're that bad?  Ouch lol.

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

Cascade savage lol

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> ...They're that bad?  Ouch lol.
> 
> 10/10



nah, The number 1 is hiding lol.

10/10 for Misera.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2017)

Cascade said:


> nah, The number 1 is hiding lol.
> 
> 10/10 for Misera.



Oh.  I see. 

7/10 for GreatUsername


----------



## Flare (Sep 27, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

7/10 Can't really see a theme


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2017)

vibrant colors 7/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

100/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 28, 2017)

its a little off kilter 8.5/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

10/10 toads!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

100/10


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 28, 2017)

10/10
Neat!

(Yes.,.. give me no points for not caring bout collectables)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 28, 2017)

3/10 lol what is that


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 28, 2017)

ninja'd..... 8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2017)

likewise


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

10/10!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 28, 2017)

so much symmetry I'm digging it

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## Flare (Sep 29, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

10/10 complain to me that my collectible lineup is shoddy.... Still working on it.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 29, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

6/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Sep 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 29, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 29, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 30, 2017)

9.8/10!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hestu (Sep 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

100/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

100/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

9/10


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 1, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

6/10 a bit too messy for me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 1, 2017)

The eggs correspond so well to the birthstones  10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

9/10 the color scheme is very pretty.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 1, 2017)

9/10 it's very organized


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

9/10 nice spookytime theme there


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

100/10


----------



## wizard (Oct 3, 2017)

6.5/10 it's not super bright


----------



## Coach (Oct 3, 2017)

2/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 3, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

100/10


----------



## allainah (Oct 3, 2017)

10/10!
i love how all your eggs & houses are lined together


----------



## allainah (Oct 3, 2017)

10/10!
i love how all your eggs & houses are lined together


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

9/10 it'd be perfect if they were all Halloween collectibles.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 3, 2017)

10/10 Halloween theme is good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

9/10 birthstones are nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

10/10, love the birthstones + mine is first


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2017)

0/10 since you don't have any...I recommend getting some!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2017)

7/12 of those collectibles I would say I like


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

That's a 10/10 from me boi


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

10/10 

thou not really sure what pikachu and carnation have to do with fall but whatever they look nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

It's not just fall, it's fall colors lol.  8/10


----------



## hestu (Oct 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

100/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

When your the only user brave enough to post here with only four collectibles... 9/10 ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

lol it's okay, I post in the "rate the avatar above" thread with no avatar. 4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

10/10 i love all the yellow and i'm envious of the rad feather


----------



## hestu (Oct 11, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

100/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

what happened to the lineup 7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

8/10 there aren't many but they are super pretty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Niceeee 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Oct 14, 2017)

8/10, it's good but it would be better if there was just a little more Wix


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

Lol we can't really do this thread because everyone has Wix as collectibles right now.  Wix/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 14, 2017)

100/10 nice collectible


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

8/10 more Wix please


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2017)

wooow 10/10 it must have taken a long time to get all those Wix's to line up like that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

10/10 Wix always makes a statement.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 14, 2017)

This thread makes me so sad rn.... 12/12 wix


----------



## dedenne (Oct 14, 2017)

I love yours, the same as mine 
10/10


----------



## Bcat (Oct 14, 2017)

Wix/wix


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

0/Totino's, Wix never liked Totino's Pizza Rolls making him a heretic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

0/10

There isn't even a Wix there to judge.


----------



## Flare (Oct 14, 2017)

Wix/69


----------



## Cascade (Oct 15, 2017)

When they going to remove Wix?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

w/ix


----------



## Flare (Oct 15, 2017)

0/0


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

Cascade said:


> When they going to remove Wix?



never

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 boi we have matching collectibles!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

wix/wix


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

10/10 lol

I secretly hope they make a Wix collectible to buy in the Shop though since this Pennywise wannabe is growing on me.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

wix is gone this can come back

anyway 10/10 rly like the combination of the feathers and birthstones with the halloween stuff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10 feathersssss


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10

so many people have beautiful collectibles 

Ninja'd but still 10 :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

8/10 it's pretty simple but it does match your aesthetic.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 17, 2017)

10/10 I love the rainbow thing you have going on. I love rainbows. I wish I could do that with my collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

8/10 they match your aesthetic and are Halloween-themed.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 17, 2017)

8/10 very nice assortment of stuff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

8/10 I like the colors.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2017)

6000 posts.

9/10 egg is irrelevant hehe.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 18, 2017)

6/10 eh


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 18, 2017)

9/10 very t?sty


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 18, 2017)

0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

but if this ends up directly after GreatUserName, instead of after the spambot,
then 10/10...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

9/10 I like what you've got.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

10/10 it's cool!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

3/10 not much there lol


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2017)

7 Grugs out of 10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2017)

8/10 

And +1 for the wal egg


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 30, 2017)

8/10 needs a lil’ work but more awesome than mine nonetheless


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

9/10 the candies throw it off a bit.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 30, 2017)

10/10 just, glorious.
I'm planning on buying a July birthstone next year to complete my aesthetic (still gonna add another row in the meantime)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

9/10 aesthetic is always great


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

100/10 holy **** that's even better than the last one.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 31, 2017)

7/10 how do you afford all those birthstones lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

7/10 the ones I bought were for less than Shop price mostly, and 6 were given to me for free though I don't know why.


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

10/10 need those purples and greens


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

8/10 nice candies.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 1, 2017)

8/10 SO COLOURFUL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

3/10 um lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2017)

9/10 so close but that egg seems a bit out of place


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

It's not though because the theme is rainbow. 8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

Id give it a 9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

100/10


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 2, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 2, 2017)

peep the new line up

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 for that full line up ^^^


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2017)

so much candy in this thread 8)

10/10 the color matching


----------



## Pearls (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 3, 2017)

9/10 gotta get them to line up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

100/10 you're achieving hillaruhsaur status now.  Also it's a little hard to line up my candies anyway since I don't have a pink one to go with my Ruby. Lol.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Nov 3, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 3, 2017)

0/10 ;(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

100/10 though I think you should share one of those Toy Hammers with me.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Nov 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

9/10 those are amazing


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

actually wait 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

100/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

10/10 as per usual


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

9/10 only because of the rose


----------



## Verecund (Nov 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 8, 2017)

10/10 i like the kaleidoscope of colors


----------



## hestu (Nov 8, 2017)

10/10 that dark candy makes me weep


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 8, 2017)

10/10 feathers on fleek


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

10/10, although the colors don't match up anymore lol.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 10/10, although the colors don't match up anymore lol.



yes, but I like my white and black feathers so much!, so I give them some air time lol

you need a yellow birthstone instead of pink, but I know how much it takes to get that line up so 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Still 10/10.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 9, 2017)

01 fo tuo 01


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

7/10 it's kinda strange lol.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 9, 2017)

9/10 you always have great lineups


----------



## Huseyin (Nov 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2017)

4/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 9, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

6/10?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 9, 2017)

gonna have to say 9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

5/10 gotta get some more.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 9, 2017)

perfect


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

8/10 because Sweet Feather is perfection.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

10/10, nice job with the candy/gemstone matchups


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

9/10 the White Rose throws it off.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 10, 2017)

10/10

Another awesome one every time I swing by here. How do you do it?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 10, 2017)

7/10

I like the collectibles but they just don't seem to flow.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> 10/10
> 
> Another awesome one every time I swing by here. How do you do it?



I waste all my TBT on collectibles, that's how. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darius-The-Fox said:


> 7/10
> 
> I like the collectibles but they just don't seem to flow.



Also 8/10 Famous Mushrooms are nice but I like variety better.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

10/10 soooo maaaannnnyyyy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

5/10 you need some more.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2017)

8.5/10 you have some pretty cool collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

10/10 It's perfect with your signature


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 16, 2017)

Isabelle is sweet... but what else can you say about her? 8.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

9/10 nice job matching your candies with your feathers


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2017)

10/10 for matching your avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Still 10/10.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 16, 2017)

10/10 I love yours too!


----------



## hestu (Nov 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 19, 2017)

9/10 very christmas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 19, 2017)

1/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

8/10 no obvious theme


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

10/10

*give me that popsicle*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

8/10 no it's one of my favorites lol


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 8/10 no it's one of my favorites lol



you know i was joking right?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

7/10

I have no theme of collectables, and don't intend to lol.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 19, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

Cascade said:


> you know i was joking right?



No because you seem to really like Popsicles. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 8/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No because you seem to really like Popsicles. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also 8/10



ofc, i love the popsicles  I know you will keep it forever :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

Cascade said:


> ofc, i love the popsicles  I know you will keep it forever :3



I keep all my gifts forever. :3


----------



## duckykate (Nov 22, 2017)

11/10, i love all your easter eggs :0


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

oops messed up!

6/10 i like your hammer but maybe hide the mailbox and avatar extension stuff :>


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10, i think the stones really fit your aesthetic


----------



## hestu (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

100/10, as usual.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 22, 2017)

10/10

I'm just cringing at hillaruhsaur's SECOND 2017 yellow house.....why......


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

it's a karmic reward for being so fab

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

9/10 bc that wandddddd yooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10 nice but just a bit disorganized


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2017)

9/10 because matches your avatar perfectly ^^ plus the wal egg and purple candy are some of my faves


----------



## hestu (Nov 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Nov 22, 2017)

99/1


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10 the mushrooms are always so cute!


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10 because you don't have my birthstone


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> 10/10
> 
> I'm just cringing at hillaruhsaur's SECOND 2017 yellow house.....why......



Hey, I wanted that house too but she won it fair and square.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 100/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 23, 2017)

11/12 because I don't like the pikachu face


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

22/5 bc i like those feather
[sub]birb birb birb[/sub]


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10 you had a vision and accomplished it


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

10/10 that silly isabelle popped in to eat some candies


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> 11/12 because I don't like the pikachu face



Poor Pikachu lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hillaruhsaur said:


> 7/10



100/10


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

52/3


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## dedenne (Nov 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

8/12


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

1,000/10 why do you even need a rating with collectibles like that?  No one can beat you.  Ever.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10 very festive


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10 almost got them all!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

20/10 such perfect christmas cheer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Festive/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10! Super cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 perfectly in-sync lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 for Waluigi and Christmas.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10. Its cool, but too formal.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10 a bit unorganized


----------



## Flare (Dec 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

6/10 you need more lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

64/10


----------



## dedenne (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh God dang
6/10 :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

7/10 nice lights.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

9/10

christmas c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

6/10 kinda random lol.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)

Christmas/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

7/10 lovin that glam feather, it matches your sig pic so well hhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Wah/Waluigi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm bumping this now.  Woo!


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

0?  Wow that's harsh.  6/10 candy canes are nice.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

9/10 all you need is yellow house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

7/10 kinda random.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 27, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

7/10 so many lights


----------



## Cascade (Dec 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

7/10 Christmasy!


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2017)

10/10

Lmao btw I made the 1 invisible on the post I made earlier.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 27, 2017)

8/10 because candy canes always look good


----------



## hestu (Dec 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

10/10 cool lineup lots of rare stuff and... stuff


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

10/10  cuz we friends also I ship Ruby and Cole so...


Dear below user, I don't collect


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dear above user, since you explicitly told me that you don’t collect, gonna have to give you a 3.5/10
Sorry .-.’


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

8/10 good aesthetic!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

9/10
really good arrangement and use of color


----------



## hestu (Dec 28, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Dec 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow dude 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2018)

5/10


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2018)

9/10, i feel like the christmas candy doesn't fit very well with everything else you have. i would swap it out for a yellow candy.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2018)

6/10 you should really get some more.


----------



## hestu (Jan 1, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2018)

100/10 honestly I don't think anyone on this forum has as many collectibles as you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2018)

10/10 wah-nderful ~♡


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

8.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2018)

10/10 very nice organization!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2018)

Wah/Wah


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2018)

perfect/10 as usual my dear


----------



## hestu (Jan 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 5, 2018)

flawless as always sigh
100/100


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh wow 10/10


----------



## hestu (Jan 7, 2018)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

11/10 flawless


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2018)

7/10


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2018)

10/10 looks great


----------



## hestu (Jan 13, 2018)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

10/10 partly for the amazing lineup, mostly for the glam feather


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

7/10 but the waluigi egg though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

9/10 needs a wal egg lmao (that galaxy egg is p lit tho)


----------



## hestu (Jan 16, 2018)

6/10, you need some more!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2018)

100/10 like you need any reassurance lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

10/10 for the wal egg :,)


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 20, 2018)

10/10 Mushroom


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

8/10 v colorful although a bit cluttery


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

7/10 too many red flowers my dude.


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

10/10 for great taste and organization


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

6/10 a bit random but there's some good stuff in there.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 20, 2018)

10/10 all the candies and easter eggs look amazing!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

8/10 I love your Rad Feather!


----------



## hestu (Jan 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

100/10 I am so so jealous of that lineup lol.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2018)

10/10

always perf


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

10/10 I really like the feathers and flowers on each end!


----------



## hestu (Jan 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

10/10 This is when you have too much times on your hands


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Jan 22, 2018)

9/10.. 

it would be perfect if you add kirby egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 23, 2018)

7/10 you should display your beautiful feathers!  Also I would display a Kirby Easter Egg if I had one lol.


----------



## hamster (Feb 4, 2018)

nine


----------



## hestu (Feb 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

You are like the collectible queen.

I also like what you are doing with that line up. 

10/10


----------



## hestu (Feb 24, 2018)

0/0 bc there aren't any displayed!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

1,000/10 I can't even understand how you have so many nice collectibles.


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

10/10 all the character collectibles look cute together


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

9/10 very random but at the same time very rare.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 25, 2018)

9/10 very nicely organized


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

8/10 nice and rare.  Love the new username, by the way!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2018)

10/10 diggin that char lineup 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND THAT WALOOGI EGG 100/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Your lineup is nice and organized.  And two Waluigi Easter Eggs?!  Nice.  Wah/Wah


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

9999999/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

7/10 it used to be a lot nicer lol.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 3, 2018)

10/10 so organized and colourful!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

8/10 green is a nice theme.


----------



## scotch (Mar 3, 2018)

10/10 WTF


----------



## duckykate (Mar 3, 2018)

7/10 the pear is nice but it could be better


----------



## hestu (Mar 3, 2018)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2018)

1,000/10 :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

9/10 I love the rainbow theme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

10/10 turts everywhere


----------



## duckykate (Mar 4, 2018)

10/10 how in the heck did u get all the houses


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

7/10 a bit too different collectibles but it works ^^

(also most houses are somewhat okay prices except yellow lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

10/10 actually I only paid for the pink, green, and light blue ones lmao.  My friends are awesome.


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2018)

9/10!


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

1,000/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2018)

10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

9/10, I like the design


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

8/10 good stuff in there!


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

nine


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

8/10 super cute and simple


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2018)

10/10 so kawaii!


----------



## hestu (Mar 17, 2018)

9.5/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 17, 2018)

whoops double post


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2018)

1,000/10 I love all your eggies ahhhh


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 18, 2018)

9.999/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2018)

How very spring time...

8/10 because its still cold out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 18, 2018)

100/10 catching up with hillaruhsaur there.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Mar 18, 2018)

10


----------



## pique (Mar 19, 2018)

7/10!


----------



## tifachu (Mar 20, 2018)

10/10 yummy cakes. And matches your color scheme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 21, 2018)

see above post for rating


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 21, 2018)

Springy sprungy 9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

6/10 for randomness but you've got the beginnings of a collection there.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 21, 2018)

Omg 10/10 I love all the people


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Omg 10/10 I love all the people



I lol'd at calling the villagers "people".  100/10 as I said before.  I literally own four feathers and only one of them is considerably rare.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 22, 2018)

10/10 I love birthstones. c:


----------



## pique (Mar 22, 2018)

10,000,000/10 because I don't know if I've ever seen a more pleasing set of collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 22, 2018)

9/10 very pleasing to the eye and matches your avatar!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 23, 2018)

10/10 your lineups are always perfect


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 24, 2018)

Vanessa is a Goddess always 10/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 24, 2018)

flowers don't grow on eggs 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2018)

10/10 nice house collection there


----------



## Zerous (Apr 1, 2018)

9/10 nice eggos


----------



## dedenne (Apr 1, 2018)

7/10 I have nuttin to say


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

7/10 interesting lineup


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 1, 2018)

8/10 eggcelent


----------



## Cascade (Apr 1, 2018)

8/10 Love the new egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

10/10 so lovely <3


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

i'll have to say 9/10. to me, coco doesn't fit too well, visually.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

9/10 very nice!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 2, 2018)

6/10 coco doesnt suit it lol


----------



## Zerous (Apr 2, 2018)

7/10 cool eggs


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

9/10, rare collectibles but it's a random mix


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

9/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

900/10 that's much better


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2018)

10/10 because of the black feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

8/10 love the theme going on!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

666,666,666/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

9/10


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 5, 2018)

ur eggs are an 8/8


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

8/10 Your collectibles are always cute and pastel.  *Feels shame for owning your pastel Popsicle* ;u;


----------



## hestu (Apr 5, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

1,000/10...


----------



## rynlol (Apr 6, 2018)

10/10 yasss eggs

I literally only have one rip


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 6, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

8/10 rare but random.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 7, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

10/10 eggs are the best my dude


----------



## hestu (Apr 7, 2018)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2018)

10


----------



## hestu (Apr 7, 2018)

7.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

100/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 7, 2018)

6969/10

realized that it looks even more perfect since the new eggs were changed


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

9/10 bc i’m mean


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

9/10


----------



## duckykate (Apr 8, 2018)

6\10


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2018)

10/10 Your collectible is amazing as always lol


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

10/10 so is yours!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 8, 2018)

Um like infinity out of ten??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

I'mma give you 8/10 because the colors look so nice together.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'mma give you 8/10 because the colors look so nice together.



Thanks  I've always wanted a purple and blue lineup but I'm always broke in tbt so I try my best to make cheap collectibles look nice 

10/10 as always ~


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

7/10


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

8/10


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2018)

8/10 love the variety.


----------



## hamster (Apr 11, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 16, 2018)

m8 I r8 8/8


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 16, 2018)

9/10, sweet colour scheme


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*10/10, pretty and rare! ^_^*


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

0/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 16, 2018)

7/10 I like the green theme.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 16, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 16, 2018)

1,000/10


----------



## dedenne (Apr 17, 2018)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 17, 2018)

9/10, villager collectibles are cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 17, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 18, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 21, 2018)

1,000/10


----------



## dedenne (Apr 22, 2018)

perfection


----------



## Zerous (Apr 22, 2018)

7/10 cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2018)

7/10 a little messy but nice stuff


----------



## allainah (Apr 22, 2018)

7.5/10

i'm not a fan of alllll the birthstones some r cute though.


----------



## hestu (Apr 22, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 22, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2018)

7/10 green is nice


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

8/10
Were the birthstone backgrounds always white?? Omk am I going crazy


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2018)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Apr 24, 2018)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

6/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

666/999


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Apr 28, 2018)

8/10


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## hestu (Apr 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2018)

1,000/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

10/10 I have a soft spot for complete birthstone lineups.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 5, 2018)

10/10 I really like the setup you have with the candies and flowers! (also ngl I loveee the christmas candy a ton)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2018)

9/10 the Pink Hybrid Cosmos look a little out of place lol.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2018)

10/10 reminds me of breakfast *yum*


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

10/10 I think the green and red go with sheik in your sig really well and the red matches your pfp of course


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

2/10 sorry


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 13, 2018)

3/10 sorry. It looks jumbled to me but individually they're lovely.


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

BrinaLouWho said:


> 3/10 sorry. It looks jumbled to me but individually they're lovely.



:'(

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

6/10 odd combination


----------



## hestu (May 14, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

100/10 it's kinda nice to see you having non-matchy collectibles.


----------



## tae (May 14, 2018)

5/10 nothing special.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

4/10 meh, birthstones are boring.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

1/10

Why so many mittens and candies?


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

nobody ever likes mine 
4/10


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2018)

6/10


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

6/10 oof you're probably the first person who rated hillaruhsaur's collectibles less than a 10 lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

5/10 just all candies and flowers


----------



## matt (May 20, 2018)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (May 20, 2018)

10/10

I like when people have an eclectic display, that shows all the events and sentimental collectible rushes that they've experienced.  

altho sometimes that means a person is about to go on hiatus


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

10/10 mixed well and you have a Pokeball collectible.  The one from X and Y TBT days.


----------



## hestu (May 20, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

100/10


----------



## Kamzitty (May 20, 2018)

9/10 birthstones are cyoot


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

5/10 I don’t know, looks pretty good, but not organized


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2018)

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2018)

100/10


----------



## Zane (May 22, 2018)

8/10 the one thing that always bothered me about the birthstones is that four of them look so similar D;


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2018)

11/10 so much special stuff


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2018)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2018)

6/10


----------



## matt (May 23, 2018)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2018)

5/10


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

9/10, dear lord is your aesthetic strong. My only gripe is that I don't prefer most of the eggs you display, but to each their own.


----------



## matt (Jun 5, 2018)

7/10
When did the flee become available?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

8/10 such variety

the flea was an april fools joke last year i thought?


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 5, 2018)

6/10


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

6.5/10 pastel stuff isn't really my thing.



matt said:


> 7/10
> When did the flee become available?



Yeah, I have no idea lol. I wasn't on the forums then, I just bought it on the marketplace because I thought it was funny.

emmaka you just stole my post omg!!! i was rating cherubs collectibles


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 6, 2018)

100/10 the balloons and flowers look great together!


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

10/10  

thanks! i love how you lined up your flowers, they look awesome too!


----------



## Laureline (Jun 6, 2018)

9/10 only cause I'm not a fan of two of the flowers.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 6, 2018)

8/10

blue candy pretty


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

8/10 v pretty :>


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

10/10 lots of cool collectibles.


----------



## matt (Jun 7, 2018)

3/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2018)

7/10


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

8/10! I like the egg lineup more, but your current lineup is really nice as well


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

0/10 you don’t even have a collectible.  Lol


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

3/10 for lack of collectibles. the blue rose is great, though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

5/10 for five collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

64/64 blue roses are legit


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

10/10 once again for an awesome assortment of cool collectibles.


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

2/10

The rose is nice but you need more on display!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

7/10 too many balloons.  Lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2018)

5/10 blue roses are great but I'd recommend some more collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

64/10 FABULOUS FLOWERS


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

9/10 unorganized but very good collection


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2018)

5/10

good stuff, but a bit sparce


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

9/10 beautiful<3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2018)

A 10/10 from you?  I must be doing something right.  

5/10 because you really should get more collectibles.


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

9/10


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 9, 2018)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jun 9, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

6/10 all over the place but I like that fireball


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2018)

Wah/wah


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2018)

10/10 I love the sky theme going on!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

10/10

I  L O V E  B L U E  F L O W E R S


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

64/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

3/10 you need more!!! love that blue rose tho


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

10/10 'u' I wonder what mine will be rated OuO


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

0/10 no collectibles


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

Still 3/10  love the rose tho!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2018)

1,000/10 nice Pokeball


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

12/10 nice birthstone collection


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2018)

1/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

11/10


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 the cake makes me hungry for cake.  Lol


----------



## hestu (Jun 15, 2018)

6/10 you got more roses!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 holy feathers <3


----------



## hestu (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 very cute!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2018)

10,000,000/10
what collectibles don't you have?! xD


----------



## matt (Jun 16, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

11/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2018)

6/10 yellow rose seems out of place


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Bump

Boi you need more collectibles 6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I would get more, but there’s nothing else I want in the shop right now.  Lmao


64/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 6, 2018)

7.5/10
has red,white, and blue, but needs more of them for patriotism


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 6, 2018)

oooh nice 8/10 (not many rares)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

9/10 for mittens too and interesting soul/fire looking thing 0_o


----------



## hestu (Jul 7, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

10/10 simply stunning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

64/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

8/10 only 2 different collectibles but they're pretty flowers so it's all good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

64/10 again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 24, 2018)

6/10 like me some roses


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

8/10 me like me some roses


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

6/10 needs more collectibles.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

5/10 
*GARDEN AIN'T BIG ENOUGH*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

1/10 for only one collectible.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

4/10
*DECREASED BY ONE BECAUSE YA STILL AINT UPGRADE YA GARDEN*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Uhhh it's just a cake

5/10 get more or git rekt


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

5/10 the amount of cakes you're eating will result in diabetes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 24, 2018)

1/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

1/10

BIRD SLAUGHTERER


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

1/10 still


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 25, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

3/10 CUZ YOU STILL AINT FILLED YA GARDEN


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 25, 2018)

3/10

Cause your cake isn't  chocolate


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 25, 2018)

10/10 very cohesive


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

8/10 I love the pink and green theme!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

10/10 eggcellent!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

3/10 disproportional D:<


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

2/10 BOY BETTER FIX THAT GARDEN OF YAS BEFORE I GET TO 1


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

0/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2018)

5/10 not really much going on


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Page glitch.  Cannot see post.


7/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

7/10

(I bet you I will get a 5 or lower cause I only have 1 collectible)


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

10/10 bc that's one nice cake slice 0u0


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2018)

7/10 pretty collectible but looks lonely !


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

8/10, I like the colours! ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

10/10 lots of rares


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Lol wow you changed your username.  1,000/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Fixed the thread


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2018)

7/10 c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 19, 2018)

8/10 jumbled but nice collectibles anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nanpan (Aug 20, 2018)

8/10 nice eggs !


----------



## elytheia (Aug 21, 2018)

4/10. Seriously guys, it’s not nice to paint eggs!! But I give points for creativity and craftsmanship


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

2/10 try to add some more! ^-^


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 21, 2018)

5/10, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

6/10 nice and rare collectibles, but very jumbled.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

10/10 eggcellent


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

7/10 noice


----------



## nanpan (Aug 25, 2018)

*7/10 needs more company !! 


yikes looks like mine was skipped uwu*


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

5/10 your mittens are trying to grab flowers that have been thrown in cake, xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

10/10 looks good now


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

7/10 uwu thanks


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

9/10! I like the blue colours and patterns you've got going on. My collection is pretty lacking lol.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Aug 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

10/10 forever jealous of the pink candy!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

10/10 sparkly glow sticks and balloons?  Yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

7/10 only one sorta rare collectible


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

5/10 only cause of that mitten


----------



## hamster (Sep 20, 2018)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

10/11


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 20, 2018)

0/10 cause none


----------



## hamster (Sep 20, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

10/10 I wannt


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2018)

Points for consistency - 5.5/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 21, 2018)

10/10

slight deduction for absence of dark feather is offset by bonus points for mote of flame from back when forum had any summer events...

also, I like when people have an eclectic display, that shows all the events and sentimental collectible rushes that they've experienced.

altho sometimes that indicates a person is about to go on full or semi-hiatus...


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

5/10 they look very jumbled together


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

7/10 Isabelle is kinda ruining your lineup.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 23, 2018)

9/10 would be 10 if the Isabelle didn’t break the blue chain


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2018)

Kinda messy but 9/10


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2018)

I like the pairs. A full set of 6 pairs would be cool!

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 30, 2018)

8/10 nice mix of things!


----------



## hamster (Sep 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

9/10 - very halloweeny but I would prefer to see one whole row rather than just five!!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 1, 2018)

8.5/10, I like the pairs, you should get a full lineup of them


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

8/10 I really like the variety but something about the blue house doesn't feel right without the rest of the set.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m always the one to bump this lol.  There aren’t really any other collectible games so...


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2018)

7/10 blue everywhere


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 21, 2018)

9/10, not really feeling the apple but otherwise a really really good set of collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2018)

7/10 flowers and cakes make for a cute lineup


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 24, 2018)

10/10

love it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

8/10 you have so many cute collectibles!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2018)

4/10 only for that cupcake


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

6/10 blueeee


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> 4/10 only for that cupcake



lame

and like I said before 5/10 for marshal lady


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

6/10 a nice but random variety


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

3/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 24, 2018)

2/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

9/10 Noice Halloween vibe


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 24, 2018)

9/10 nice halloween vibe as well c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

8/10 You finally have purple collectibles to match your purple aesthetic. <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

6/10 I wonder if I’ll ever live to see the day when you give me a good rating in something for once.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 25, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

Aww ty <3

My rating has gone up to 7/10 because the organization is pleasing to look at.


----------



## nanpan (Oct 27, 2018)

I like the unorganized fall theme!! Super cute, 8/10.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 27, 2018)

simple but cute and good :3

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

10/10 it’s so beautiful ahhh


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

8/10 I’m soooo jealous of that pink candy lol.


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 1, 2018)

8/10 you kinda have an orange and purple motif going on, not sure if it's intentional!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

7/10 Yes, it's intentional.  Lol.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 1, 2018)

10/10 everything goes together really well!!!


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 1, 2018)

8/10, i can see where you?re going with your collectibles! cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

7/10 cute!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

10/10 !


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 2, 2018)

10/10!!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

9/10 spooooooky


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

9.5/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 5, 2018)

10/10 !! eggs <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 5, 2018)

10/10 cause I like all of them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2018)

5/10 not bad, but you could definitely use more of them.


----------



## hestu (Nov 11, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2018)

1,000/10 I don’t even remember a time where your collectibles weren’t perfect


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

100/10 not matchy anymore but still amazing


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 27, 2018)

8/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

10/10 where did you get all those love balls?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

7/10, jelly of your blue roses, thou I wasn't even on/signed up? for the flower fair thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2018)

7.5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

64/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

100/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

8/10 

That’s a lot


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

3/10


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

1/10

Dude 1 orange really


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Use your avatar animation.


----------



## nanpan (Nov 28, 2018)

8/10  what a cute orange.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

3 love balls... how?

10/10


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cant it doesn’t work


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

I'll show you how to do it at school tomorrow.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10 that orange is adorable


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

His name is Dwayne.

6/10, I like Pokemon


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

Dwayne "The Orange" Rhino


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> His name is Dwayne.



This is the cutest thing I've read all week

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 oh baby that Pokeball tho


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10 i love the cute eggs


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

12/10 XD way to cool


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

7/10 lucky took away my kiki collectible


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2018)

7.5/10 
I'm gonna have a bias against the Lucky collectible forever cuz I wanted Pietro. :[


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10 perfect!!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

100/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2018)

8/10 c:


----------



## nanpan (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2018)

100/10! Love balls are love, and v aesthetic overall c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 28, 2018)

9/10 They go together quite nicely.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

6/10
Decent but still has 2 empty spots.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

3/10 add more


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

8/10 dank moon ball


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Eggs. 10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

2/10
At least you have _some_ collectibles.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

3/10


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 29, 2018)

10/12

looks good!  need one more pair to balance it out


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2018)

9/10. Grey background of the Pokeball doesnt match everything else but otherwise perfect!!


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2018)

7/10 Caaaaake x3


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

8.5/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 30, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10
a true friend


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10 I love cakiiiii


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2018)

xmas/xmas very merry


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

10/10 because blue is my favourite colour


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

10/10 Christmas *****es


----------



## duckykate (Dec 3, 2018)

hell yeah ***** that christmas aesthetic 10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

8/10 I don't see too many predominantly red lineups.


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

100/10


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2018)

i have 2 love balls i'm so happy, if u don't say 10 i will sue u


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 3, 2018)

mogyay said:


> i have 2 love balls i'm so happy, if u don't say 10 i will sue u



u need 6 pink lilies now or mothers day carnations to complete the look

unrateable because its so good


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 3, 2018)

12/12

it's a Christmas miracle *o*


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Dec 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

7/10


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

9/10 :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

mogyay said:


> i have 2 love balls i'm so happy, if u don't say 10 i will sue u



It looks so pretty mog <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10 for rianne


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

10/10 I like balloons way too much.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

NotChrismassyEnough/Chrismassy


----------



## StrayBluet (Dec 4, 2018)

9/10
Very nice and Christmassy, but a little unorganized.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

2/10

Only 1 collectible isn't much of a lineup at all.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

10/10 I wanna marry that egg collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> NotChrismassyEnough/Chrismassy



Excuse you hoe lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 5, 2018)

ZeldaJune said:


> 9/10
> Very nice and Christmassy, but a little unorganized.



THE AUDACITY AND CHEEK

9/10
vErY nIcE aNd ChRiSmAssY, buT a LiTTlE unOrGaNiZeD


----------



## Bellxis (Dec 5, 2018)

10/10!!! super cute and christmas-themed


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nanpan (Dec 5, 2018)

10/10 love your organization!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

10/10 them Love Balls tho


----------



## cornimer (Dec 5, 2018)

12/10 it's so perfectly Christmasy and organized


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

7/10 Has some really good collectibles, which helps offset the fact that it's only 1 line.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 5, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> 7/10 Has some really good collectibles, which helps offset the fact that it's only 1 line.



One line is my aesthetic because I'm too lazy to coordinate 2 lines
8/10 for the blues and it also matches your avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 6, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

10/10 you salty Christmas boi


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

7/10 It's very festive.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

9/10 my lineup isn't too creative right now since I wanna display all my lovely Christmas lights.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

10/10, means u have made a lot of ppl happy and that is nice to see <3 (if mine is pushed out it will suddenly become 0/10 LOL)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I would never give you a 0/10 mog :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 lol


----------



## Damniel (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

7/10 The correction collectibles look really good for some reason.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2018)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 17, 2018)

um like 8/10?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

100/10 nice set!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

10/10 very pretty lights


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 i love the blue


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 19, 2018)

dang you have one of those old 10 collectibles.... thats dope

I give it a 10/10 for that


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 19, 2018)

9.5/10 nice blue theme, slightly thrown off by the gloves being more purple but super festive!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

7/10 dont think they all quite go together but they are all awesome


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

wowie~! super duper cute. 10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

10/10 very nice


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 22, 2018)

very good and christmasy 7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

8/10 !


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

10 10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

7.5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

9/10


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 24, 2018)

10/10, very festive.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

7/10, would rate more if you added lights


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

10/10   XD my collectible collection is gone rn XD


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 24, 2018)

4/10 because it is lit


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

5/10 for effort


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

2/10 you need more


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

8/10 they are all beautiful


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 cuz Christmas hallelujah!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10 I like eg


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

6/10 The Username Change kind of detracts from the whole thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

5/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

9/10 I prefer how it looked with the 2017 Christmas Candy, but it's still really good like this.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10 loving the Christmas vibes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

9/10 so Christmasy!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 reminds me of easter


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 27, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10 as always ^^


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

8/10 a bit disorganized but I like the collectibles you have ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

feelin the waluigi vibes 10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 27, 2018)

There is something warm about your collectibles 8.5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

^^ Christmas 11/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 29, 2018)

9/10!!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 so cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 wow like how lol


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 love the Pikachu egg and cone <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 <3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

8/10 Your bottom collectibles go really well with the Christmas Lights.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2018)

10/10 i’m jealous of your ice cream haha i was begging for that a looong time ago


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

lol 10/10 hella holiday vibes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 31, 2018)

9/10  not sure about the two cakes right next to each other


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

9/10


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Dec 31, 2018)

10/10 for organization and collective theme


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 31, 2018)

You just need three more and you’d have a theme

That gold candy is nice!

7.5/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2018)

10/10 It must have taken some work to match the colors like that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

9/10 those Frost Easter Eggs are amazing


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 31, 2018)

Impressive display of houses! 9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

100/10 Oof so nice


----------



## hestu (Dec 31, 2018)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

1000/10 as usual


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10 I see eggs, I like.


----------



## Cascade (Jan 1, 2019)

9/10 cute.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

20/10 yeppers


----------



## matt (Jan 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

8/10 kinda messy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 1, 2019)

ooooo this is dope 11/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Jan 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

9/10 got some rare ones there


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10 beautiful aurora egg


----------



## hestu (Jan 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10, you're always on point with your collectibles. I'm just not much a fan of the retro collectibles tbh


(Also I will give you 7k bells for your flower and heart glow wands)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10 glow wands are my weakness


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10 (would be a 10 but I'm also not a fan of the flower collectibles)

I love the way u have the houses and eggs. also im such a sucker for a popsicle u know that


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2019)

6/10 Normally I would rate 3 collectibles as low, but their rarity brings that up significantly. I prefer full lineups though.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10 neatly organized and a nice color scheme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

7/10 it cute


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 2, 2019)

your gems are cleansing my aura 9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10 needs party popper


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> 9/10 needs party popper



0/10 trash needs heart wand


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10 different from your usual setups but nice


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 3, 2019)

10/10 *insert Pikachu O meme*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10 I like that they're organized but the colors of the feathers could match the eggs a little better.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2019)

6/10 Some nice collectibles, but still very incomplete.


----------



## ujenny (Jan 3, 2019)

10/10 neat and cutee


----------



## Coach (Jan 3, 2019)

7/10 Everything goes together pretty well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10 you got your Flower Glow Wand I see c:


----------



## hamster (Jan 3, 2019)

10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10, don't really seem to match but still cute!


----------



## Cascade (Jan 3, 2019)

tasty/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

10/10 so prettyyyyy


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 3, 2019)

12/12

looks great!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 4, 2019)

King Dorado said:


> 12/12
> 
> looks great!



So festive! 10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 4, 2019)

6/10 unorganized


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 4, 2019)

There’s some good collectibles in there but there’s no rhyme or reason for anything

7.5/10


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 the Tetris grid is mesmerizing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10 disorganized but you have some very cute collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 neatly organized and rare collectibles


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 absolutely love those balloons ♡


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10 Yoshi egg whyyy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 5, 2019)

cake/cake v tasty
nah seriously though all tasty cake lineups are underrated and look good!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

6/10 nice eggo


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10 many good eggs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10 love the pink and green!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10

eg


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2019)

3/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10 very nice assortment


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 6, 2019)

10/10 *-*


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10 !


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Jan 6, 2019)

10/10.. nice to see you got yellow house now


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Coach (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 7, 2019)

Coach said:


> 10/10



10/10 want to sell me any of your balloons or party popper   

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg, slay new line-up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10 very nice


----------



## cornimer (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10, awesome full house collection and organization


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

9/10 nice Sweet Feather lol


----------



## Jacob (Jan 7, 2019)

yes pink feather 10/10 I want


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

Infinity/10 boi do you know how many people would murder for your Weird Doll


----------



## nanpan (Jan 8, 2019)

I loooove the red n pink vibes, just the 2 pastel ice creams are throwing me off. 9.9/10!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2019)

10000/10 so good!!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10 wahsome


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Jan 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

9/10 whoa mama that Toy Hammer


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

9/10 nom nom


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2019)

9/10 Christmas-themed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 10, 2019)

10 the top row is so nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

10/10 same to you!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2019)

9/10 cute and neat!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

10 / 10 I love how everything goes together * - *


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2019)

Omg America roses

13/13 colonies


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

the coordination... the craftsmanship... the... you get the point 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2019)

9/10 

2good4me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10 flawless


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2019)

9/10 Lotsa rare stuff


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2019)

Its got relative theme I see and you are trying so I give it an 8/10

I found this new line up while just playing with my lectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Coach (Jan 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

7/10 lotta cool collectibles but not organized well


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 13, 2019)

Omg good theme! 
11/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2019)

8/10 I'm seeing the aesthetics


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10 aesthetic and I love pink lillies


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10 cute~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

9/10 just looking at it gives me a cavity lol love it


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 13, 2019)

yours look so freaking good

100/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2019)

100/10 so satisfying


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10 so so cute


----------



## cornimer (Jan 16, 2019)

9/10 good candy rainbow


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 16, 2019)

Tad/Ten


----------



## mogyay (Jan 16, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

100000000000000/10 *counter breaks*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## mogyay (Jan 17, 2019)

10/10, that togi egg.. i'm a little jealous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

10/10 I'll give you the Togepi egg for the Disco Ball one love


----------



## Jacob (Jan 17, 2019)

8.5/10 overall but 9/10 for rarity


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

10/10 weird doll gift pls


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 17, 2019)

10 and it goes well with your avatar!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

8.5/10 a bit many different ones but it works  <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

Dank/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 17, 2019)

idk if the toy hammer is trying to be a feather or what.... but i like it 10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

9/10 :3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 17, 2019)

9/10 I like it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

Purpleeee / Purpleeeee
( 9 / 10 )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2019)

7/10 Christmasy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 18, 2019)

10/10 v nice as usual


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10 love the purple vibes!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10 Nice use of the house (or whatever they are actually called) collectibles.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10 i like it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2019)

6/10

Also uhhh kinda iffy about that birthstone in my lineup but I don't have anything else that would work


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 20, 2019)

9/10 nice variety


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

9.99999/10
the food stuff seems a bit out of place but ughhh it's just so good


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10
ik my are bad


----------



## Cascade (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10 not bad at all :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jan 20, 2019)

10/10, Not a huge fan of any of the flowers, but the Feathers (pink especially), Hammer, Ice Creams and July Birthstone (my birthstone!!) are some of my favorites : )


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10 missing dat doll


----------



## Jacob (Jan 20, 2019)

Y'know I guess you're right

7/10, nice consistency and matching color scheme with your profile pic :]


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

weird doll/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)

9 / 10 I think I need new glasses. I see every collectible double


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

10/10 0w0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

10/10 0W0


----------



## mogyay (Jan 22, 2019)

7/10, leaf ticket egg is cute, never had one but i'd like it one day


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

9/10 no poptart egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

8/10 very dank


----------



## Coach (Jan 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 2, 2019)

8/10 Very pretty.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2019)

4/10 I like the Green Balloon, but there's only 3 collectibles total.


----------



## hestu (Feb 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Feb 2, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2019)

10 / 10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2019)

9/10  pretty good, but too many flowers


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 17, 2019)

9/10 I like the combination of contrasting colors, and there is a good amount of variety.

Figure this thread would be nice considering people just obtained a ton of new collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2019)

9/10 so close to being perfectly symmetrical


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 18, 2019)

10/10

Solid new start for a lineup! Are you going for a all-flower lineup?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 18, 2019)

10/10 Looks amazing, Hope you can find a blue/green feather with the right date soon! ^^

(My Valentines Rose will probably be another Pink Rose once it’s gone again)


----------



## boring (Feb 18, 2019)

8/10 the odd collectable would usually annoy me, but i can appreciate a valentines rose


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 18, 2019)

8/10 pretty flowers!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nanpan (Feb 18, 2019)

8/10!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2019)

12/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

aye 9/10


----------



## nanpan (Feb 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

10/10 super cute!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 20, 2019)

6/10 Cute but only three of them.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 20, 2019)

8/10. The valentine's rose looks a bit out of place (I know it's just temporary though) but the rest looks spot on!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nanpan (Feb 22, 2019)

if there was just one more yellow flower up top uwu
8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

64/10 too darn good my boi


----------



## nanpan (Feb 25, 2019)

10/10 those candies are so aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 25, 2019)

10/10 it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

10/10, really nice and rare collectables. I am jelly :>


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 26, 2019)

8/10 I like how you arranged them.


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Mar 1, 2019)

9/10

(Mine is a bit of a mess it's like partially incomplete)


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2019)

9/10 love dat sweet feather!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2019)

9/10 I see the pattern you're going for and it looks cute


----------



## nanpan (Mar 2, 2019)

9/10!! Almost perfect I love the colors, just the last two collectibles throw me off a bit


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 2, 2019)

11/10 omg I love it so much!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 2, 2019)

8.5/10 simple but super cute and organized!


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

10/10, cute arrangement, and some rare ones in there too


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

9/10 I'm usually not too fond of villager collectibles but yours go very nicely in your lineup.


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2019)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

8.5/10 very cute!


----------



## rynlol (Mar 13, 2019)

10/10 this person has an awesome, organized collection


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 13, 2019)

9.5/10..I wish the blue candy is in the 4th lineup and violet candy at the end for symmetry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 13, 2019)

im going to say 8/10 since the dobutsu no mori thingie is out of order


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 16, 2019)

5/10


----------



## cornimer (Mar 16, 2019)

8/10 nice aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

10/10 never cease to please


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 16, 2019)

10/10. Anything with tetris grid is a 10!


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 17, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2019)

7/10 good color theme goin


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Mar 18, 2019)

10/10 getting in the easter mood I see


----------



## cornimer (Mar 20, 2019)

8/10 nice and organized


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

10/10
I love the pink flowers and pokeballs ~


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 23, 2019)

10/10

Love the color scheme you got going there!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

Clovers galore (don’t ask me how long that took to type the above, lmao)!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
> 
> Clovers galore (don’t ask me how long that took to type the above, lmao)!



I bet it did take you a long time! xD

10/10 for your lineup as well!  I love how you got the colors arranged!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Alexis (Mar 24, 2019)

5/10... it would be super pretty if you had a whole garden <3


----------



## hestu (Mar 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 24, 2019)

10/10

Looks super awesome my friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Mar 24, 2019)

10/10!


----------



## Coach (Mar 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 24, 2019)

10/10 lol


----------



## Zura (Mar 24, 2019)

5/10 meh


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 24, 2019)

2/10

rare collectibles but dont match


----------



## Capella (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10 for isabelle : )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

9/10 simple and yet exquisite, well done.


----------



## hestu (Mar 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 26, 2019)

100000000000/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2019)

10/10

It's nice and colorful, very complete looking.


----------



## Zura (Mar 26, 2019)

7/10 I like the color


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2019)

9/10 pretty good and rare collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 26, 2019)

6.5/10 for at least putting effort into trying to get Pok?mon collectibles


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like someone doesn’t know Splatoon
_Yawn_ 3/10

<<<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 27, 2019)

1000/10
love it!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

6/10 yare yare daze


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 28, 2019)

9/10
not really any theme or aesthetic to them, but there is some nice rare ones there


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 28, 2019)

10/10
I love the blue theme you have going on.


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

clovers ruin it but still solid 8/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 28, 2019)

10/10

For the Pokeball!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 29, 2019)

*@Haydenv019*
I didn't realize you were still around, nice to see ya!
6/10 I really don't care for the kalideclover, sorry :<


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> 10/10
> 
> For the Pokeball!


The Pokeball is life.

9/10 sorta digging the Tetris one. Do you think it would go well with my Pokeball?


----------



## Alexis (Mar 29, 2019)

5/10 pokeball ^-^


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

Alexis said:


> 5/10 pokeball ^-^



Thanks! I like your flowers but the dolls kinda ruin the feel 7/10


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 30, 2019)

8/10  nice pleasant grouping 

(man i remember when peaches went for like 1500 tbt.)

you should try to add the newer pokeballs from last year


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2019)

King Dorado said:


> 8/10  nice pleasant grouping
> 
> (man i remember when peaches went for like 1500 tbt.)
> 
> you should try to add the newer pokeballs from last year


9/10

Interesting idea, like having a group of all pokeballs? How much do they usually go for?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 30, 2019)

8/10 for the pokeball


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 30, 2019)

I like the arrangement your going for (kinda similar to mine), so 9/10 

I'm kinda happy with my lineup for once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2019)

10/10 very lovely, and the wah eggs make it that much better lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2019)

10/10 love it, its eggcellent


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2019)

5/10 colors are all out of wack


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> nothing wrong with a colourful lineup!
> 
> 7/10



True but this is mostly random. I do like the flowers on top and how they're angled. The eggs in the middle top are eggcellent. Everything on the top is more than enough to ensure you get a good grade; however everything below is just random. 

Grade: B- 7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2019)

6/10 pretty rare collectibles, but there’s only four of them, and there’s no theme or pattern


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2019)

9/10 
new lineup again lol


----------



## cornimer (Mar 31, 2019)

9/10 it matches very nicely super cute


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 31, 2019)

10/10

Absolutely lovely lineup!


----------



## Kevinnn (Mar 31, 2019)

8/10!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2019)

10/10 I love the houses


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

7/10
I love the colorful eggs. ~


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10

For the Kaleidoclover and lovely pink flower collectibles!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10 now because of the cool Pokemon theme


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 3, 2019)

10/10

Very neat looking lineup my friend!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2019)

1000/10
Those easter eggs are a great addition to your lineup, they look so good!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

5/10


----------



## nanpan (Apr 3, 2019)

7/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

Vaati said:


> 5/10


well rip me then

Nanpan deserves a 9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

10/10 a beautiful aesthetic <3


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Apr 4, 2019)

11/10 looks amazing  (and fits the Misty aesthetic perfectly)


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

ty!! <3

10/10 it's a simple but effective lineup!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2019)

10/10

Absolutely lovely yellow lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2019)

8/10 only because the rest of your lineup isn't showing right now lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

8/10 a bit too many different ones


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2019)

6/10 Nice collectibles but I prefer full lineups.


----------



## Coach (Apr 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 6, 2019)

10/10 for the balloon/feather combo, the popper and the flower wand, all my faves


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2019)

3/10


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2019)

8/10

could use more stuff, but still nice nonetheless


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 dank eggs


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 your lineup is so pretty <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 7, 2019)

7/10 it's cute and reminds me of one of my first lineups


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10

Love the color theme and both types of Sakura collectibles being present!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 Love the pink candy


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 once again all my faves


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 big yes to all of it


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 its so pretty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

7/10 cuteeee


----------



## Cascade (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10 

so beautiful.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

8/10!

_I know I have bad collectibles, just wanna flex my Spring Sakura. >:3c_


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10 just because of that sakura <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10 )


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10

I know I don’t have a full lineup.  Working on it...


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2019)

8/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10 why do u have such a pretty lineup ;_;


----------



## cornimer (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10

Looks super amazing my friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Almost didn't even notice the blossom. One of these things is not like the other.
10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10

For the Moon & Poke Ball!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

10/10 that lineup is just *GORGEOUS*


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

7/10 It's aight


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2019)

8/10 it's simple, but cute and works well together


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 10, 2019)

10/10

Looks absolutely stunning my friend! 

*EDIT: 5,000th Post!  *


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Looks absolutely stunning my friend!
> 
> *EDIT: 5,000th Post!  *



Thank you friend 
Congrats on your 5000th post too xD

1000/10 as always, it's beautiful!


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

I like the frost eggs with the walugi eggs but the don't fit to well together. However, your's clearly took effort so it gets a 10/10 from me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 for the Pokeball alone


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Pokeball is always the center piece. 8/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 i want a pokeball as well


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 pink and green <333 and it's so well organized


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

I love it omg 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10

Absolutely love it my dear friend!  Love how you got all the colors working together!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 must be nice to have six of them bad bois holy crap


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 love the flowery theme!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10 what can i say, its very pretty


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

It's aight 7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

I like how everything sorta relates to you as a person. Pokeballs/Togepi for your passion for Pokemon. A poptart egg symbolizing your childish nature. Lastly, the February birthstone for the month you were born in. Truly a masterpiece!

0/0


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2019)

^^^You're a funny one there boyo

10/10 lovin the pokemon aesthetic


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 12, 2019)

6/10, I like the roses and candy  but everything else seems a bit random


----------



## cornimer (Apr 12, 2019)

15/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Top half is beautiful and the bottom is meh... 8/10


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 12, 2019)

Incomplete and not really any theme or colour pattern. Bottom half is non-existent 2/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Mine certainly is complete and wasnt supposed to be following any color pattern. Thanks for the input though!

Again top is amazing xD bottom is random. Im giving 10/10 for pokeballs alone.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 Pokeball


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Not too shabby, I like the theme going on here. 9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2019)

Not filled fully 0/10 jk i see wat u doin 9/10


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 love a pastel moment


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Not filled fully 0/10 jk i see wat u doin 9/10


Brutaly honest... Why thank you kind sir.

Omg, I love what you did! The theme is super pretty 100/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 wow


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10
Randomly put together but in a theme.

penny cake


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

3/10 I'm sorry but it's only one item.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10 for daringly displaying your add-ons too!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10

penny cake


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

9/10 because simplicity also wins


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10

Looks absolutely lovely my very dear & sweet friend!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2019)

3/10


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

2/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 c:


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 :3


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 cute <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 very nice


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10 nice


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 14, 2019)

20/10 what a lovely pattern


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 that Pink Candy though


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 its cute


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Im a big fan of the one line collectible style. 8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

That is brilliant 100/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10 haha idk why but I actually really like that flea collectible XD I was like what is that XD


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

10/10

Looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Its got a great color theme going on 10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

Thank you so very much! 

10/10 for the Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 15, 2019)

10/10 love the colors <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

It's weird that your colors actually all match. That trophy is also very unique! 10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

0/0


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 because im obsessed with pokeball collectible


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10. There’s one that doesn’t belong.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Beautiful as always 10/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

8/10 that flea collectible is growing on me haha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

10 / 10 pretty cool :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Miharu said:


> 8/10 that flea collectible is growing on me haha


Jerry is just that handsome.

eh, I'ts aight. The last two don't really match the whole overall theme I think. Though, they're truly nice collectibles so that deserves a good vote, right? 

Ill submit 8/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

6/10 simplistic, but impactful


----------



## Miharu (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10 cute <3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 lovely!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10

Absolutely lovely lineup!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 love the clover-egg combo


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2019)

2/10. Sorry...


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10

Very nice, I especially love how you did the flowers!


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10 c:


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 17, 2019)

9/10 matched up pretty well!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10 cute <3 also love your bean avi


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10

Looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10 looks amazing and eyecatching! :>


----------



## cornimer (Apr 17, 2019)

11/10, the houses along with the popsicles and swirls looks amazing!


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10 My poptart egg makes a great center piece


----------



## cornimer (Apr 17, 2019)

I agree, and 9/10 the flea and pokeball is a classic.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2019)

10/10

Looking super amazing like always my friend!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 20, 2019)

10/10 !


----------



## cornimer (Apr 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)

9/10 really nice collectibles, but it looks like a few things are out of place now with the newly acquired egg you got.

Nevermind, my lineup is complete now!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2019)

8/10 They go well together.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2019)

4/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10 Beautiful incorporation of the newest collectibles


----------



## cornimer (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10 a true classic


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10

Love the hot and cold theme to it.

Shoot, I got ninja?d. I meant it for MapleSilver

Oh well. 6/10

Mine was perfect, but the dreamy egg happened.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10 nicely placed and they match


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2019)

6.5/10!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10
 popsicles <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 Very creative lineup!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 c:


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 since the houses are in order


----------



## hamster (Apr 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## ujenny (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10 :3


----------



## Bcat (Apr 23, 2019)

4/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 prettyyyyyyy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

8.9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10 if the dreamy egg moved down next to the frost egg it woiluld be fantastic


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

Yeah I know. Thing is, we can only have our collectibles sorted by date, and that's sad.

BTW. 10/10.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10. I'm a sucker for the Ditto egg.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

7/10 Lovely collectibles though somewhat disorganized.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

4/10. Not very creative, sorry.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Sadly nothing matches popsicles and they remain one of the ugliest collectibles. They're expesive so Ill give you that much 8/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 23, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Sadly nothing matches popsicles and they remain one of the ugliest collectibles. They're expesive so Ill give you that much 8/10



Thems fightin words son.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Wow that is probably the best collectible lineup on this entire site. 10/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

8/10 Looks delicious.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 it's so neat and cute


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 so _dreamy_


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 so _nightmary_

_yeah i'm just posting in here to show off i admit it_


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10

So godly!

Wait, we're doing this "So" line? Well, I was unaware of that...


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

9/10!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 23, 2019)

who are you and how do you have a snowflake

8.5/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10 

Golden egg


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2019)

6 zipper sakura = 12/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10 love the yellow and green!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10. I especially like the Halloween bottom.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10

Nice and symmetrical!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 24, 2019)

oooo 9/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10 Looking really good!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10 oh wow


----------



## Coach (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2019)

10 / 10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2019)

Its very cute but you need MOAR

9.5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2019)

you have a full set of spellectibles, and i like that the arrow of that width expansion points into the mailbox, you missed an opportunity by having the letters by the mailbox.

5/10


----------



## dedenne (Apr 24, 2019)

perfection/10 respect


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 24, 2019)

10/12


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10

Love how you are very close to having a lineup of mostly collectible pairs!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10 Love the Balloons and Yoshi Eggs.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10 Love the Pikmin theme!  You should get 1 pair of each common violet on the bottom row to represent the other Pikmin colors  in Pikmin 2!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10, very nice arrangement!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10

Love all the purple and Love/Moon Ball pair!


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> 8/10



10/10, nice pair sets!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2019)

9.9999/10 so perfect but tbh it needs a wah egg


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 24, 2019)

10/10! 3 eggs that I absolutely love, and two cute sakuras <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10 I don't believe I've seen you before. Nice collectibles though.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 loving your egg collection and ice cream pair!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> 9.9999/10 so perfect but tbh it needs a wah egg



Lol I 100% agree


----------



## Miharu (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## cornimer (Apr 25, 2019)

11/10


----------



## piske (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 so many Yoshis! :0


----------



## mogyay (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 simple n cute n dreamy : )


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2019)

9/10 Really nice, though the top right Glow Wand looks a bit out of place. Also Tomato is a cute name for a Pikmin egg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

64/10 bruhhhhh i'll never not love that lineup ya got there


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10

Very colorful and ornate my friend!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

10/10 i like the mori trees


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10, very well planned


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 Looking really good my friend!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

that's a 10 right here ^^
also pikmin egg YES


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 I love the purple, dark aesthetic


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 I see you did some effort there


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 26, 2019)

8/10 very organized!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 love the pink theme!


----------



## piske (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 so many amazing collectibles! c:


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10, thanks love those colors! Especially the wand ahhh <3


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10! love it


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 wowie


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10, love the sets of pairs!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 Some really nice collectibles, including Coco who I don't see too often anymore.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 26, 2019)

Your lineup is really satisfying to me lol 9/10!!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 it's just so cute and colourful and aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2019)

Yoshi/Yoshi


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 as always!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 Looking awesome my friend, especially with that Love/Moon Ball pair!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 all those ditto eggs make me so happy, and it's so nicely organized


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 love your yoshi eggs <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 Looks super awesome!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 

Wow so many 10/10s haha


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 27, 2019)

9/10 nicely organized


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 I like yoshi eggos


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 interesting mix and impressive to get the candies and flowers lined-up!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10, looove those colors!


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 love all of them!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10, the pink and sweet feathers framing the wand is just amazing

(Interested to see what my lineup will be rated as it happened completely accidentally)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

20.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

100/10 perfection


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

I like your gems 9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

Pokeball always gets 10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 love it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 I like


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 so pretty and those eggs! *0*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 for the crescent moon wand and sweet feather


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 another lovely egg combo! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 love the dark/light pattern!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

flawless as usual boo 10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

asymmetry is not my thing but you got good eggs 9.7/10


----------



## cornimer (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 of course


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 awesome set!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

you have dope collectibles and restraint 10/10


----------



## trista (Apr 29, 2019)

9/10 (I am new to the collectible system...) I like the yellow blue pattern


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

8/10, it's a great start


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

10/10 fits very nicely with your overall aesthetic, plus the WAH egg is perfection


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 30, 2019)

8.5/10 good but the colour matching could be better


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2019)

9/10 I'm a sucker for full tasty cake lineups its a classic


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10

Looking amazing like always my friend!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

7/10, nice collectiles themselves though


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10 c:


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

5/10 + 2/10( due to glow wand)


----------



## hamster (May 1, 2019)

5/10


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

10/10 simple and sweet!


----------



## Raayzx (May 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

oooo 8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

9/10
the houses are out of order....


----------



## MasterM64 (May 1, 2019)

10/10 Glad to see that you were able to get that lineup configuration, it looks awesome!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> 9/10
> the houses are out of order....



Yes, but getting them in order with the 2017 dates would be impossible because only one yellow house was released during the restocks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 for MasterM64


----------



## Miharu (May 1, 2019)

10/10 <3 love it


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

9/10
again, houses are out if order


----------



## MasterM64 (May 1, 2019)

10/10! 



DubiousDelphine said:


> 9/10
> again, houses are out if order



Miharu's is actually in order!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 1, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Miharu's is actually in order!


Whoops my bad! you deserve a 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 2, 2019)

5/10 kinda messy


----------



## cornimer (May 2, 2019)

8.5/10 I'm not a huge fan of character collectibles in general but I appreciate how nicely organized it is


----------



## MasterM64 (May 2, 2019)

10/10 Stunning like always my friend!


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

9/10

gorgeous but not my style


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

9/10 no poptart egg


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

10/10 cx


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2019)

9/10 I appreciate that you have all your houses in the correct order


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2019)

10/10 Is good on its own, and also goes great with the rest of your aesthetic.


----------



## piske (May 2, 2019)

10/10 simple and nice color scheme


----------



## Raayzx (May 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

10/10 nice arrangement!


----------



## Lancelot (May 3, 2019)

10/10 those colours;0


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 4, 2019)

7/10 for the Spellectibles!


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## neoratz (May 4, 2019)

10/10 they line up rlly well!


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

9/10 nicely organized!


----------



## piske (May 4, 2019)

10/10 one of my fave lineups!


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

10/10 loving those colors so much
(and thank you wow!)


----------



## cornimer (May 4, 2019)

10/10 love the purple


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2019)

9/10 crazy and beautiful really can coexist!


----------



## hamster (May 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

8/10 love me some eggs


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

5/10 I prefer ordered ones, but the collectibles are still not bad!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2019)

8/10 cute and colourful!


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

9/10 I think if you make the upper lineup full of Easter eggs, then it would look better.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 6, 2019)

10/10

Love the collectible pairing you got going there!


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

I'm not a fan of the pikmin, but at least you have great effort in it 10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 6, 2019)

10/10!

I really love the feathers and candies. Very nice :3​


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

Ahhh thanks! ^ 

Yours also has great symmetry and color scheme! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

10/10 very nice!!!


----------



## Naekoya (May 6, 2019)

10/10 just wow! ・:*(〃∇〃人)*:・


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2019)

7/10. It’s a bit mixed up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## tae (May 6, 2019)

6/10

would be 10/10 if they all lined up color wise.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 6, 2019)

9/10 Simple but really nice.


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

10/10 I like the color scheme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

9.5/10 very nice and feathery ^^


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

Green is good 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

I changed mine again

TOMFG where is your matching birthstones and feathers one? this still gets a 10 though


----------



## tae (May 6, 2019)

7/10
very cute! awww


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> 9/10



I quite like the symmetry and organization of it 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

also do you want simplynailogical?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

7/10 I am considerably creeped out


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 6, 2019)

9/10 colorful, though my mind keeps rearranging the stones to more match the feather colors

aurora egg is the true classic egg counterpart, not regular


----------



## cornimer (May 6, 2019)

10/10 I love how the eggs frame the pairs of collectibles in the bottom row, also the colours go nicely


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

10 / 10 looks cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## piske (May 6, 2019)

new! cute! 10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

its a stunner still 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 7, 2019)

10/10 A true masterpiece my dear friend!


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2019)

ooo a 10 for masterful use of Pikmin egg 
i wasn't trying to be punny I swear LOL


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2019)

7/10 Nice collectibles but the Chao Egg doesn't go well with the rest of that lineup in my opinion. Might be better with another feather instead.


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## hamster (May 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Hat' (May 8, 2019)

10/10! Nice easter eggs display!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2019)

9/10 purple!


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (May 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 8, 2019)

10/10 Congratulations on getting 3 of each balloon my friend!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 8, 2019)

10/10 love the symmetry!


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hat' (May 8, 2019)

8/10! I love the little pairs!


----------



## Miharu (May 8, 2019)

10/10 purple <3


----------



## MasterM64 (May 8, 2019)

10/10

Very lovely lineup!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2019)

1000/10 so gorgeous and well planned my friend! 

trying out some different eggos, better or worse??


----------



## cornimer (May 8, 2019)

10/10 love the soft colour scheme and so nicely organized!


----------



## toadsworthy (May 8, 2019)

1,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 ,000 / 10


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2019)

10/10 for best eggos and zipper sakuras c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2019)

10/10 too perfect how dare you


----------



## MasterM64 (May 9, 2019)

10/10

Absolutely lovely lineup like always my dear friend and hurray for the Pikmin Egg!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 9, 2019)

11/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (May 9, 2019)

9/10 I love the colour scheme


----------



## Raayzx (May 9, 2019)

10/10 w o w


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 9, 2019)

uh 9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 10, 2019)

7.5 for you as well


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

8/10 Really nice but that Popsicle doesn't really look like it belongs.


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

8/10 lucky clover is not having it


----------



## Kevinnn (May 10, 2019)

8/10 c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 10, 2019)

10/10, super simple but also super nice


----------



## MasterM64 (May 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2019)

15/10


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

10/10... balloons are life


----------



## toadsworthy (May 12, 2019)

purple is nice, but you need MOAR

7.8/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 12, 2019)

10/10

Looking good like always Toad!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 13, 2019)

100/10 A true masterpiece my dear friend, I love how all the birthstones pair perfectly with a Easter egg!


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

6/10 the Mother's Day Carnation does wonders for your lineup


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

9/10


----------



## cornimer (May 13, 2019)

8/10 because the bottom row is incomplete


----------



## Miharu (May 13, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## MasterM64 (May 13, 2019)

10/10 Truly beautiful lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (May 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

10/10 pretty!


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

9.5/10!!!


----------



## Miharu (May 14, 2019)

10/10 purple <3


----------



## MasterM64 (May 14, 2019)

10/10 for all the Pikmin Eggs!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

7/10!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 15, 2019)

9/10 for all the purple!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 15, 2019)

100/10 still love it


----------



## cornimer (May 15, 2019)

10/10 super organized and super purple!


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

10/10 nice mothers' day display! (and still love those bawloons)


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 15, 2019)

10/10 for purple love


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2019)

10/10 I'm in love it's so purple!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

9/10 I like the Halloween theme but the cake is out of place to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

10/10 e g g s


----------



## MasterM64 (May 19, 2019)

10/10 Looking awesome like always my dear friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 19, 2019)

9/10
houses or still out of order
but you cant really do anything about it, so +0.5


----------



## hamster (May 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

2/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 21, 2019)

7/10 for the Spellectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## dizzy bone (May 21, 2019)

10 so many eggs!


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

9/10

much luckiness


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

double post hissssss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

10/10 Features the two best egg collectibles.


----------



## cornimer (May 22, 2019)

10/10 such a nice aesthetic


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 22, 2019)

10/10 Looking awesome!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2019)

8/10 nice mix of collectibles c:


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2019)

9/10 nice colors and idea for two of each


----------



## dizzy bone (May 24, 2019)

Simple spooky theme and nice egg! 9


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

10/10

feathers and flowers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2019)

6/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 25, 2019)

6/10 its cute


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2019)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

10/10 your lineups are always kawaii


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 26, 2019)

10/10 for having a superior purple and blue lineup


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> 10/10 for having a superior purple and blue lineup



Aww, yours is just as good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hestu is 1000/10 as usual


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

8/0 nice colours but a bit cluttery for my taste


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

9/10 just noticed a spinny.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

6/10


----------



## MasterM64 (May 28, 2019)

10/10 A true masterpiece my dear friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

10/10 Really nice!


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

7/10

has lots of room for improvement!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

8/10 egg


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 10, 2019)

10/10 eggcellent


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Jun 12, 2019)

6/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 15, 2019)

10/10

nice balance, and i think having an assortment of collectible types looks really nice.  I like when people have an eclectic display, that shows all the events and sentimental collectible rushes that they've experienced.

altho sometimes that indicates a person is about to quit the site or go on hiatus


----------



## cornimer (Jun 15, 2019)

10/10 so many rares 

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT YOU GOT A WEIRD DOLL???? CONGRATS WOAH


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 4, 2019)

10/10 Looking awesome like always my friend!


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 4, 2019)

10/10 nicely assorted!


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

7/10 some missing


----------



## Hat' (Jul 4, 2019)

7/10!
Nice ones but it's a bit messy!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

6 / 10 that lonely collectible in the second row is annoying me, but the collectibles itself are nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

10/10 I like the style :3


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 6, 2019)

10/10 Excellent use of the Winter Mitten my friend (the colors blend really well with the Blue Candy)!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2019)

10/10! Lovely as always


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

10/10 very beautiful!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 8, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> 10/10 very beautiful!



10/10 Love the lineup my very dear and sweet friend (do you plan on getting other purple collectibles in the near future?)!


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 8, 2019)

10/10 so jealous, so many unique collectibles!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> 10/10 Love the lineup my very dear and sweet friend (do you plan on getting other purple collectibles in the near future?)!



Yup! Looking for a purple potion lol


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 10, 2019)

10/10 I like your purple aesthetic!


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 10, 2019)

4/10
i like the cake


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

9/10 you could do with a couple more pinkies


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 12, 2019)

7/10 

I definitely would recommend another Red Candy! o/


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 18, 2019)

10/10 Nicely done!  Love how the 2 collectibles go together.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 22, 2019)

10/10 Has some excellent symmetry while also looking quite unique.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

8/10 for the eggs and sakura bc i wish I had them, but i think a couple of candles and a moonball maybe some red roses too (don't know that many collectables yet) would look better paired your avatar


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

7/10 I like turnip


----------



## hamster (Aug 26, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2019)

8/10 just missing one to make a full row


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2019)

10/10 spooky collectibles are spooky


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2019)

9/10 cute


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

10/10 (n*▽*n  ) perfection!


----------



## Huseyin (Aug 27, 2019)

5/10 Not a lot of collectibles yet :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

7/10 also I think I should let you know that your signature is way over the limit


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2019)

Turnips r ugly -10/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

why must you let me down giphy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Turnips r ugly -10/10



Lol, same to you as well

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10 to Kurb


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 28, 2019)

10/10 cute!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2019)

10/10 I like how the bottom and top collectibles go together. Must have taken a lot of work to get them like that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

10/10 I like what you did with the 20 Envelopes addon.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 28, 2019)

9/10 pretty good!
 welp my turnip runined my top row XP


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 29, 2019)

9/10 c:


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 29, 2019)

11/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

10/10 Excellent use of both the Pikmin egg and your new turnip collectible. Also a fan of eggs in general.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2019)

Unique! 10/10


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 2, 2019)

not bad 8/10
my red turnip ruined my lineup


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

9 / 10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

10/10!!!​


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 4, 2019)

10/10, very nice lineup with good consistency: Dreamy-spooky in order. Not complete but I am sure that it will look amazing once it is!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 4, 2019)

9 / 10 
I like what you are going for!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 4, 2019)

Cute and organised! 10


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 4, 2019)

10/10 Very nice! Love the symmetry and choice of colors!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

8/10 Love that it is themed (for the most part) The only out of place thing is perhaps the winter mitten as it is the only non-halloween thing (although the cake technically isn't either but it's a treat none the less) I'm sure it will look amazing once your line up is complete!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

7/10 Some nice collectibles with good arrangement. The pink lily looks slightly out of place, probably due to its background but it still looks good in there.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 6, 2019)

I agree, I plan on getting a second one (pink lily) to complete that row. Hopefully that will help. I love your lineup! Very coordinated and pretty. 9/10


----------



## will. (Sep 6, 2019)

6/10!
definitely some cute collectibles and you're getting into collectibles that are worth 400+ !!
i would just say that there isn't a theme or really some organization going on but its cute!


----------



## rianne (Sep 6, 2019)

7.5/10
:3


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

9/10! really like the organization c:


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 6, 2019)

10/10 Love the choice of color combinations!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2019)

9/10 nicely organized


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2019)

10/10 I like the positioning of the Peaches!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 6, 2019)

10/10! Really nice collectables in a perfect order!


----------



## will. (Sep 6, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> 10/10! Really nice collectables in a perfect order!



7/10 love all the edible collectibles! they all have the same sort of color scheme so that cool!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 9, 2019)

9/10 Those spring sakura look excellent with your other collectibles.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 10, 2019)

10/10 Never been more jealous of a lineup  Looks gorgeous. The colour coordination, the specific collectables, ALL OF IT IS SO PERFECT!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Pika/10


----------



## will. (Sep 11, 2019)

9/10
not a fan of flowers myself, _but_ the rose and cosmo placement is so good! the feathers on the end are cute too


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty, simple, and clean. Love it! 9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (Sep 12, 2019)

7/10!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2019)

10/10 the colors go nicely with your profile!! (Also the double ruby is a plus)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

10/10 the spring sakuras on top and character collectibles on bottom go together well


----------



## will. (Sep 12, 2019)

10/10
love the halloween theme!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2019)

10/10 so aesthetically pleasing


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 15, 2019)

10/10 Lovely like always my dear friend!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 15, 2019)

10/10 amazing as always!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2019)

9/10 I love that they match your aesthetic!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 15, 2019)

10/10 i like it!


----------



## will. (Sep 15, 2019)

10/10 LOVE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

8/10 I miss your full row of Spring Sakuras lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

10/10 cause tort


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

420/10 maaaan because that lineup is dank.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 17, 2019)

.... so much jealousy... -10/10 it’s too good. 

10/10 for incredible lineup.

On another note if anyone feels like donating a chocolate cake that would fit next to mine then well... yay thank you. 10 bells in my entire bank and I’m broke


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> .... so much jealousy... -10/10 it’s too good.
> 
> 10/10 for incredible lineup.
> 
> On another note if anyone feels like donating a chocolate cake that would fit next to mine then well... yay thank you. 10 bells in my entire bank and I’m broke



Your lineup is so cute though, please don't be jealous.  Also, I don't have any extra Chocolate Cakes unfortunately.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 Loving the look my dear friend!  The color matching is an awesome idea!


----------



## will. (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 houses are a great look!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 you can never go wrong with sakuras + houses <3
(Imagine how pretty it would be to have the full house set in one row and sakuras in the other row!)


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 

It's adorable!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 Looking good so far!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2019)

10/10 it's just so good lol


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2019)

11/10 the eggs + feathers flex...... stunning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2019)

1000/10 those Pokeballs though


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 22, 2019)

Loving the new look 
Rocking the eggs and feathers

10k/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 22, 2019)

9/10 super cute!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2019)

Tad/10 sooooo good <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10 c:


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2019)

a pink 10/10 for u !!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10 huge fan of your lineup. Pastel disco egg really makes it even better. I love the coordination and adorableness!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10, super cute colour themes going on c:


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10 Absolutely stunning lineup my friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10 simply amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

420/10 green feather


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

I mean 10/10 man, I like Pokeballs.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 23, 2019)

I like it, 9.9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 spoop to the max


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 Looking absolutely lovely my dear friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 perfect as always c:


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 24, 2019)

10/10 
Coordination on point as usual


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 25, 2019)

10/10 Absolutely love your lineup!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

10 / 10 ^-^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

10/10 Love me some birthstones!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 25, 2019)

10/10, very festive
I understand that reference (I think)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

10/10 (any references made were unintentional lol)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 25, 2019)

eggos/eggos love me some eggs
(Lol sorry caught ur lineup at the wrong time xD)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Lmao I was actually testing out my Christmas lineup.  

10/10 again!


----------



## will. (Sep 25, 2019)

omg LOVE those eggs
egg/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 26, 2019)

10/10 Looking good with the new candy row!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2019)

10/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 26, 2019)

10/10 as usual perfect arrangement and theming


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2019)

10/10 super cute!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 27, 2019)

10/10 Got to love the eggs! <3


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 28, 2019)

10/10 on point as usual


----------



## cornimer (Sep 28, 2019)

10/10, very cute and organized lineup


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoshi... 12/10  love it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2019)

10 / 10 very sweet _(hah, because of the cakes, get it..?)_ and clean lineup!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you! I do love my cakes  10/10 yours is adorable!!! I love the coordination and the characters are lovely.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 30, 2019)

10/10 Super cute!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2019)

10/10 it's so unique!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 1, 2019)

10/10 perfeggtion


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2019)

10/10 perfection


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

8/10 dank spoopy-ness well matched


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 2, 2019)

100/10 for just overall pizzazz


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

10/10 perf match


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

10/10 that's one dank lineup maaaan


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2019)

9/10 purp & yellow best colors :supercool:


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

9/10 pretty good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

8/10 nice and flowery!


----------



## will. (Oct 5, 2019)

100000/10 this is my favorite lineup of yours

the birthstone colors are beautiful
yummy lineup


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2019)

7/10 like all the cakes and the yoshi egg + kaleidoclover :]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2019)

I don't even think there's a number high enough for the rating you deserve.  ∞/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2019)

autumnal af

good use of gold candy

10/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

10/10 so jealous... ;-;


----------



## will. (Oct 6, 2019)

7/10 spooky


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2019)

9/10 very nice!


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

10/10 amazing theme!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

8 / 10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2019)

10/10 I love the birthstones


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 7, 2019)

spooky update

2spoopy / 4me


----------



## will. (Oct 7, 2019)

10/10 that must've been hell trying to get right


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 8, 2019)

9/10 nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

9/10 those pink flowers are lovely!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 8, 2019)

12/10, that is a very unique lineup colour scheme and I love it! Perfect for autumn


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

7/10 where the yoshi eggs at?? ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

8/10 I'm liking the spooky vibe!  Also that Leaf Ticket Easter Egg yesss


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2019)

10/10 love the orange/brown vibes <3


----------



## will. (Oct 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> 10/10 love the orange/brown vibes <3



10/spooky!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

9/10 simple but you've got some valuable collectibles there


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 9, 2019)

10/10 love the colour combinations


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2019)

1,000/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2019)

a floral 100/10 uvu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2019)

10/10 spoopy


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 10, 2019)

10/10 Love the color combination my dear friend!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2019)

10/10 perfection


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

10 / 10 looks cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2019)

Eyes/10 <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2019)

8/10 love the colours!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2019)

10/10 Yay floral lineups c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2019)

100/10 it's so good!! Love the colours and it makes some cheap collectibles look good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2019)

64/10 cause wah eggs


----------



## cornimer (Oct 13, 2019)

9/10 very nicely coordinated Halloween lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2019)

10/10 Symmetrical eggs and fair collectibles are so good


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Oct 13, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 10/10 Symmetrical eggs and fair collectibles are so good



9/10, beceause even though they are different collectibles, the red hammer, red-colored ice cream and red feather match very good with the red flowers lineup


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 13, 2019)

9/10 Looks very nice, the colours all go and it's very christmassy! It goes well with your profile pic. I'm sure it will be a 12/10 once it is finished!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2019)

10/10, the houses are a great addition


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2019)

10/10 very symmetrical!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

10/10 candies make everything better :>


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10!!! very spooky and fits the current theme hehe!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 17, 2019)

very nice i like the blue and purple! 10/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

0/10 blank lineup is kinda bland sorry xoxo


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 DANG that lineup is hot


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 loving that pink candy


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 Looks awesome!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

not spooky, get some pumpkins

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 those candles be spooky XD


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 as always with you... such amazing lineups everytime


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 Love the color scheme!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 to you too! Amazing set of rare collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

10/10 purple and blue look so good together!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10 Halloween themed <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2019)

8 / 10 they are nice, but I'm just not a big fan of the houses, sorry!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10
Awesome logo


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

0/10..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

8/10 Ooh shiny Pokeball


----------



## hestu (Oct 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## cornimer (Oct 19, 2019)

15/10


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

10/10 for that sweet flower wand


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 19, 2019)

10/10
love the blue/purple theme n-n


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

9 / 10

Big fan of those little sakura eggs with the sakuras! The rest of the lineup not so much though ; o ;​


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

8/10!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Egg/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

needsmorework/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2019)

9/10 gosh I love that aurora egg!


----------



## hestu (Oct 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

So good its unrateable


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

2/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## duckykate (Oct 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

your missing one

top row is fire
bottom has a lot to desire

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2019)

Spoop/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 24, 2019)

10/10. Nice Halloween line-up!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 24, 2019)

10/10 that's quite the impressive lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2019)

10/10 I love the symmetry and colors


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2019)

10/10 Great Halloween themed lineup.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 27, 2019)

18.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2019)

10/10 <3 I love your line ups so much! They are always super creative <3


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

An incredibly easy 10/10 
It's perfect at what it is


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2019)

10/10 I love the thing you have going on with the Holiday Candy Canes.


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

10/10 Pretty rainbows


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2019)

100/10 I didn't expect a full candy lineup to look so good.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2019)

10000/10 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2019)

10000000000/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 4, 2019)

20/10 for that purple feather.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 4, 2019)

8 / 10


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 4, 2019)

4/10
Too much candy isn't good for you


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 4, 2019)

2/10 maybe add more


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 4, 2019)

9/10, great job! Just missing one though but it's fine.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 4, 2019)

4/10 [ = below average]

Not full and all recent, but different sorts of one type. House/do is out out line. Would look a _lot_ nicer without it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 whoa


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2019)

9/10 I love it other than the Dreamy Egg throws me off a bit for some reason. Not sure why.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 I've never seen anyone have the pink candy in they're lineup


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10

Everything goes so well together. ^_^


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 for you too!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 5, 2019)

8/10 the pumpkin cupacke breaks the symmetry


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 cuz idk if it's intentional but each candy matches a feather diagonal to it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 super creative!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 festive!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 Feathers!


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## will. (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 the two pokeballs is so cool
and kaleidoclovers go so well with strange dolls

i would put mine next my doll but the spring sakura and dreamy egg come in between ;-;


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 5, 2019)

8/10 (very good)

otherwise so bright so the potions seem kinda out of place


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2019)

10/10 love the variety and I’m so jealous of that Pokeball haha


----------



## Aquari (Nov 6, 2019)

10 congrats on all those candies, especially that pink one!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

10/10 Christmasy with a dash of Mori, excellent


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

The egg doesn't match 9.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

It's a rainbow egg but ok

7/10 you have some nice ones there


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10

I'm pretty sure this is what I rate all your lineups and that's because they're always so good. Really like what you did with the new doll collectible.


----------



## Coach (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10 Love it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10 ooooh


----------



## cornimer (Nov 7, 2019)

15/10 one of my favourite lineups on the site right now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2019)

Tad/10 congrats on the second Flower Glow Wand!


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2019)

9/10 Nice rainbow candy lineup.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10

The most carefree and nostalgic collectible lineup I've ever seen
it legit took me straight back to childhood
something about that yellow candy, green balloon, orange, and weird doll


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2019)

7/10

Looks rather unorganized but there’s some nice collectibles, and the candy canes are my favorite non-giftable collectibles.


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> 7/10
> 
> Looks rather unorganized but there’s some nice collectibles, and the candy canes are my favorite non-giftable collectibles.



9/10

the oranges made me laugh because theyre in the same lineup as the weird doll and flea but i love the color organization


----------



## Bcat (Nov 7, 2019)

5/10 

some nice stuff but all over the place


----------



## Zura (Nov 7, 2019)

Decent. You guys sure love your feathers 8/10


----------



## will. (Nov 7, 2019)

7/10
cool colors but would look great with a love ball


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

7/10 love the kaleidoclover


----------



## Bcat (Nov 7, 2019)

9/10 you need your last purple candy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10 loving that Wix Candy


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

9/10 cuz the pumpkin on the pumpkin cupcake looks sad being alone


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 8, 2019)

8/10 I love how the candies match the candy canes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2019)

10/10 Weird Doll will always get a perfect score


----------



## Holla (Nov 8, 2019)

10/10 rainbows


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2019)

10/10 the candies look so good together


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2019)

9/10 ;3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2019)

420/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2019)

nine


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

8/10 I like the colors.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2019)

10/10 always loved that lineup


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 9, 2019)

9/10!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

10/10 would jealous again :{


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2019)

10/10 :>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 9, 2019)

8/10 beautiful


----------



## hestu (Nov 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## will. (Nov 10, 2019)

10/10!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2019)

8/10 nice colors


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

10


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## will. (Nov 10, 2019)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2019)

9/10 oooh


----------



## Dim (Nov 12, 2019)

10/10 like looking at treasure


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

9! very halloweeny!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

10/10 very pretty colors


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

9/10 Love the egg collection.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 12, 2019)

7/10 ya need better collectibles than mushrooms


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

9/10 I don't often see primarily red lineups.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

10 so well coordinated!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 12, 2019)

10/10 love the colours and the arrangement! It is actually spring over here so it is very fitting


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

8/10 an odd combination but you have some nice ones


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

10/10!!!

Love the eggs <3​


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 12, 2019)

10/10 love the juxtaposition between the light, pastel, dreamy side and the nightmares side :O a nightmare egg would complete that look for a 12/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

7/10 I sense a doll theme


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 12, 2019)

8000/10


Egggz!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 15, 2019)

cute color scheme! 8/10


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 15, 2019)

12/10 Your lineup is adorable! One of the best I have ever seen


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

9 / 10 nice collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2019)

9/10 birthstonessss


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2019)

9/egg


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

10/10 Wow that's a great setup


----------



## Zura (Nov 16, 2019)

Pretty good lineup. Really liking the tasty cake but it's not as cool as mine hm 9.5


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

ofcourse it's not 

7/10 only four collectibles is kind of sad. Even if some of them are rare


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Nov 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2019)

6/10 cute but too many dolls lol


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 16, 2019)

10/10 Love the rainbow and the bat potion is very cute!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 17, 2019)

10/10 cute >


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

Tysm! But anyways 10/10 just for the Loveball.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Mismatched but I love the colors 8/10


----------



## will. (Nov 18, 2019)

BLUE HOUSE i LOVEEEEE
10/10 everything is cute


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Thank xbittersweetx for giving me the blue house so I could get a love ball with it. 
I like you square of candies! 9.5


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

9/10 pretty good, just not organized


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

I guess were on the same page and for that I will give you 9.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2019)

9.5/10

Please, someone other than Emolga59 rate my collectibles xD


----------



## Aquari (Nov 19, 2019)

9 it looks real cute!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 19, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 19, 2019)

Getting there 8.5/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

Perfectly balanced as all things should be 10.5/10 (not balanced rating)


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

hmm 8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 20, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 21, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## Alexis (Nov 22, 2019)

soososososoo cute 100000000000000/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 23, 2019)

10/10 

I find the Mints and Ruby living in that house a really cute idea.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 23, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10 pretty cute


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 25, 2019)

waluigi/10 (which translates to 10/10 cuz bruh u rocking that violet look!!)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 25, 2019)

8.9/10 great aesthetic


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 25, 2019)

For a second it only showed the gay clover but now there's other collectibles? 7.8/10 too little clover.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10 that evee egg is sooo cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof ninja! 10/10 marshal as always, love it


----------



## cornimer (Nov 25, 2019)

9/10 very colourful and fun


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2019)

Tad/Tad your Green Balloons are back!


----------



## will. (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10 i love the egg theme and the holiday edges!!!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10, nice lineup! I hope mine can look that good someday.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 25, 2019)

9/10
even if it's in progress like what you're alluding to, I love how sunny and spring-y it is!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 26, 2019)

9/10 I like the colour coordination and the rares ^^


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## will. (Nov 26, 2019)

7/10 love the mints


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

9/10. :3


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

8/10 

I like how you incorporated them into one of your previous avatars.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

10/10, that's a super sweet lineup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2019)

7/10 pink


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

10/10
strange doll, gold candy, popsicle, and lots of eggs.

if the fair patch could be a white feather or other high tier fair item I'd say 11/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 27, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2019)

8/10 nice carnations


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

9/10 Wow were so nice compared to some of the people on page 1... Let's keep it that way.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2019)

9.4/10

loveeee the aesthetic


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2019)

9/10 red


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

10/10 eggz


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

8/10 

Must have taken a lot of effort to organize them like that.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10

Bask in my newly completed field of Carnations.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10 for perfection.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

10/10 lookin festive my boy


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 6, 2019)

8/10! I still don't like how those Zippers look at me.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2019)

10/10 for all the Mints!


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

I love the new lineup 10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> 10/10 for all the Mints!



They took so long to get Haha! Ty!

9/10


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

9/10

it'd be a party if there was one of each villager head below the lights!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> 9/10
> 
> it'd be a party if there was one of each villager head below the lights!



I can try that! 9/10


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 6, 2019)

I love that you actually did that, it looks so nice!

11/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I love that you actually did that, it looks so nice!
> 
> 11/10



Thank you! 9/10, I think I can get a few more heads.


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey Emolga, would it be alright if someone else rated my lineup? I'm extremely grateful that you are rating mine and giving such a generous rating at that but I'd like to hear more opinions. Thanks 

It's pretty! 9.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

10/10 amazing even without the love ball <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nanpan (Dec 13, 2019)

9/10 !! Also your emolga picture is so cute oh my gosh u_u


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 13, 2019)

9/10 The bottom row goes very nice with the lights.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> 9/10 The bottom row goes very nice with the lights.



Thank you!

10/10


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks really cool! 10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2019)

8/10 not bad!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

9/10!


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

10/10 The gold ticket looks lovely. I hope they allow us to keep it


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

they didn't.


2000/10 (You get the point with me, cats and rare collectibles.)


----------



## will. (Dec 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Epic/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 25, 2019)

5/10


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 26, 2019)

10/10 Cakes and pokeballs with Kapp'n always make good lineups


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

64/10 for the complete pokeball lineup ♡


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10 make sure you brush your teeth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## will. (Dec 26, 2019)

definitely 10/10 good coordination


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 28, 2019)

6/10


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

7/10


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hat' (Dec 28, 2019)

7/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

hm needs more red! 9/10


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 31, 2019)

i like the bottom, but the asymmetry of the top makes me cringe

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

i like the bottom, but the asymmetry of the top makes me cringe

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> i like the bottom, but the asymmetry of the top makes me cringe
> 
> 8/10



I know it makes me cringe too. 

9/10


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

6/10 bit common although would you sell your snow bunny to me?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

matt said:


> 6/10 bit common although would you sell your snow bunny to me?



Snow bunny's, Yule logs and Aurora sky's aren't giftable.

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10 The snow bunny is very cute.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10 Very nice, just the top is a little off


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

3/10 they're er...all the same?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

9/10 some rare ones, just missing one on the bottom right


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Lol that's bacause j substituted them for the mittens ahaha
Will update now

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10 like the mittens


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10 still missing the bottom right one

Also kinda disorganized but I love that flame


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 4, 2020)

8/10 very cool fruits


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

5/10


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 6, 2020)

8/10
I love how your bottom row is a blue pink purple pattern but I have a little trouble coming up with something for the top row  (really though I have a similar issue)

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10
I love how your bottom row is a blue pink purple pattern but I have a little trouble coming up with something for the top row  (really though I have a similar issue)


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

I like egg thats surrond you wand  also cakes!! 9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10 v wholesome


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10 fruit


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Jan 7, 2020)

9/10 
Has a lovely winter theme and it is very organized!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

9/10 LOVE the rainbow!
(Imma get a bad rating, lol)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2020)

mittens / mittens : )
Nah actually don't mind full mitten lineups as I like the colour!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 7, 2020)

9/10



kikotoot said:


> 8/10
> I love how your bottom row is a blue pink purple pattern but I have a little trouble coming up with something for the top row  (really though I have a similar issue)



I was thinking of doing something with birthstones and candies but idk what to do.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10, some goodies there!

Finally got my top row sorted lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10, some goodies there!

Finally got my top row sorted lol


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10

I love the blue and purple! The aurora just looks a little outta place


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10 i like the eggs and the house on the second half


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10 very well coordinated and looks great ^^


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10 Looking good friend!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10! Still, that top row.......


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

ikr.

9/10!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

9/10! Still, I appreciate the bottom row!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10 Candy collection is unique — my favorite part!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

10/10!!! Gotta love Christmas year-round!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2020)

9.9/10 love the Halloween collectibles


----------



## Miharu (Jan 15, 2020)

10/10 love it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2020)

10/10 perfect


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

10/10 Cute!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 31, 2020)

9/10 very cool!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2020)

All those eggs, 9/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 7, 2020)

10/10

Lots of Voodoo dolls!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

10/10 

flawless as always~


----------



## Aquari (Feb 8, 2020)

9! all it needs is that one purp candy! but even still, SUPER impressive!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 9, 2020)

8/10


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10! 

Your collectables make me want sweets


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

6/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 9, 2020)

9/10 very cute c:


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 10, 2020)

Your name describes your collection well! 10/10


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10

ik i only have one collectible lmao


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 11, 2020)

uhhh this is hard to rate

3/10???


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

10/10

ohmygod those collectibles


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)

4/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

10/10 MR BALLOON MAN BRING ME A BALLOON


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 17, 2020)

Pokeball is really selling it for me 9/10


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 17, 2020)

I am loving the balloons and pokeballs! I also love how the bottom row has those pale yellow backgrounds, very nicely organised!

10/10


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

10/10, I like the symmetry between blue on top to red on the bottom with a night time sky background in the middle. :}


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Sholee (Feb 20, 2020)

10/10!! ruby is my fav villager


----------



## allainah (Feb 20, 2020)

10/10 ofc, and i love that most all your popsicle's were earned and not bought~


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 21, 2020)

10/10 Love it!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

10/10, I love that! :}


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 Looking good my friend!


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

oh shi- yall stacked. 10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 23, 2020)

7/10

Nice assortment (especially a Mint collectible to go with your avatar)!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 23, 2020)

Redgreen/Rainbow


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 Love the Beach Party with Golden Candy!


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 ofc  you have some dope collectibles and the colors line up nicely <3


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

i love symmetry 9.5/10 (i love the togepi but if u had 3 id give 12/10 )


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 Nice collectible pairing!


----------



## Miharu (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10! Love the green/red! :3


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2020)

7/10 good stuff, but disorganized


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 23, 2020)

Beautiful,  10/10 :}


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 i love spring <333


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 23, 2020)

I like the color combo 10/10


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

10/10 dat sparkle 0-0


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 24, 2020)

10/10 how can i deny the glow wands tbh


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

10/10 got love that background symmetry


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Can we all look at the first page and see how rude they are to each other and then here we are on page 819 having a best friend party being sweet as ****ing pie 

9/10 I haven’t seen those before


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10 xD i agree


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 26, 2020)

10/10 Love the pairing!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

10/10 that red and green 0-0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2020)

9/10


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m a but a woman among collectable gods 10/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10, Mint is cute


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10 at least they have a theme ;3


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 29, 2020)

9/10 c:


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 29, 2020)

420/10 dank AF


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

9/10!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10 for the Pokeball and Popsicle!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10, love the colours friend!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2020)

10 / 10 ^-^


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

9/10 perfect, except there’s only three of them


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 1, 2020)

8/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10 Looking awesome like always my friend!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10, perfect for easter! invader and pinky searching through the garden for eggs with their glow wands


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10 for an awesome looking assortment!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10, well done.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 1, 2020)

creepy/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 1, 2020)

10/10 Epic lineup especially with the alternating Beach Party set!  This lineup goes to show perfect timestamp planning at work.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 4, 2020)

10/10, wonderful as always


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

9/10 so purple with a hint of pink!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 4, 2020)

pink! 8/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2020)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2020)

10/10 colorful


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 4, 2020)

10/10, really colourful and matches


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 4, 2020)

10/10
I love all of it from the snowbunny in the flowers and the invader with the houses, to the way the coal and eggs match their surroundings and the sakura links the top right to lower left via flower theme
One of my favourites that's on the site rn!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 4, 2020)

9/10 I am... so happy... the backgrounds of your collectables match up so perfectly. I'd give it a 10 but it's too random for me aside from the backgrounds o uo;;


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

1000/10
they're all pink. and earned by you. ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2020)

9/10 pleasant to look at


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2020)

100/10 good job on the colour matching!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

10/10 Real cute!


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

7/10 u only have one~ but hey atleast it's not sloppy/messy like some peoples


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 12, 2020)

9/10, really nice colour matching, just some (the Coco and Party Poppers) are kind of outstanders.  Still good otherwise! :}


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2020)

8/10 like the color scheme a lot


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10 gotta love fruits!!


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10 you always have the cutest pastel line-up ;-;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2020)

wow its been a month since someone posted here

10/10!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

3/10


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

6/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2020)

3/10 ;-;


----------



## Mick (Jun 13, 2020)

8/10 o:


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2020)

4/10


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 23, 2020)

9/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Mick (Jul 20, 2020)

9/10

I have achieved _symmetry_

maybe I'll even get a passing grade this time?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 20, 2020)

7.5/10, it's cute


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

10/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 20, 2020)

5/10 

You're gettin' there


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 20, 2020)

You have a lot of tasty collectibles! They look great together 9/10

My collectibles are basic (one day I'll have 10 of Lucky)


----------



## Mick (Jul 20, 2020)

6.9 out of 10, they're nice collectibles

Ten Luckys would be a more coordinated collection though, I support this goal!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

8.5/10

Pretty symmetrical and cute so that's a pass


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 20, 2020)

9/10 Gotta love those cakes with the cherry in the middle


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 21, 2020)

9/10 Good variety while still looking symmetrical.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

10/10 fits perfectly


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

10/10 I’ll be tempted to add feathers to my collection eventually.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10 perfection


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2020)

10/10 your rainbow lineups never fail to look good.


----------



## Hikari (Sep 16, 2020)

8/10, love the 4 frost eggs all to the right, along with the blue pansy! c:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 16, 2020)

9/10 bootyful


----------



## ryuk (Sep 16, 2020)

10/10 amazing setup nice job


----------



## Hikari (Sep 16, 2020)

9/10, love how coco and ruby both have their own ice creams! c:


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 16, 2020)

10/10 it looks very nice.


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2020)

10/10 so many rare stuff... also all the eggs are diagonal from each other which is nice 0:


----------



## Hikari (Sep 18, 2020)

8/10, the yoshi egg is cute!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 18, 2020)

8/10 cute arrangement! :3


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10 Would be better if the blue star fragment was aligned with the spring blossom.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10 Some decent collectibles but the empty space bothers me.


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

10/10
v cute


----------



## Hikari (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10, simple and clean, love the symmetry!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 19, 2020)

10/10 the placement of the yellow, pink and white fragments really stands out to me


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10 Nice zigzag of eggs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10 you have some promise in that lineup


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

10/10
it just looks amazing!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2020)

7/10 simple but effective


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2020)

a solid 400/10 tbh ngl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

10/10 vesta fits ya well!


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 21, 2020)

9.9/10

While I love everything about it, I just wish fruits weren't the whole bottom row, but at the same time, the green background matches the stars, so I'm torn


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 21, 2020)

10/10

I am super jealous of the snow bunny. It's so cute


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 21, 2020)

10/10
*SHEEPSHEEPSHEEP*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 5, 2020)

6/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 5, 2020)

6/10

if the colors just weren't all over the place xD


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 5, 2020)

8/10 very colorful and fun


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

8/10.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 5, 2020)

8/10 there's lots of potential!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

10/10 they have a cupcake I want :^


----------



## Lothitine (Oct 5, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 5, 2020)

7/10, beginging of a great lineup!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 5, 2020)

10/10 spooky fall vibes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 14, 2020)

10/10, love the nostalgic mailbox and letters!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> 10/10, love the nostalgic mailbox and letters!


10/10 a+ for symmetry!


----------



## amemome (Oct 15, 2020)

9/10 love the narrative you have going on (letters + mailbox). I think it would look super cute with flowers on either side too.


----------



## Crash (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10, really lovely!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10 solely because I loved watching your wix candy line grow!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10, love the originality and variety within your lineup. They all go together so well!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10 for those October/Autumn vibes. ( *-*)


----------



## xTech (Oct 15, 2020)

9/10, that is some amazing symmetry, and I love the chocolate cakes (definitely an underrated collectible).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10 love the color symmetry and bottle of _free soup_


----------



## lana. (Oct 15, 2020)

10/10 super cute and organized


----------



## Dracule (Oct 16, 2020)

10/10 for the Spooktober vibes! I like how you only use one row too. uwu


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 16, 2020)

10/10, love all the colors and how they blend together so well, as well as the symmetry!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 16, 2020)

9/10 captures the essence of autumn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 16, 2020)

10/10 cuz I love alternating patterns. That must’ve been tough!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 18, 2020)

10/10! I like the symmetry


----------



## lana. (Oct 18, 2020)

so much purple!!! i love it


----------



## xTech (Oct 18, 2020)

3/10, I like the moonball but that star wand is really ugly  /s


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 19, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 19, 2020)

9/10 looks very appealing


Your Local Wild Child said:


> 10/10 cuz I love alternating patterns. That must’ve been tough!


You best believe it was tough!  But very worth it ^^


----------



## lana. (Oct 19, 2020)

6/10
love the alternating eggs!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 19, 2020)

4/10 needs more stars, other than that there's some potential


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10 it's so nice jdjjkfke


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10 pretty


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2021)

9/10, some v nice collectibles there


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 9, 2021)

11/10 The Kaleidoclover is one of my absolute favorites. The placement of your collectibles is really appealing, too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10 very relaxing


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

5/10,, you’ve got some nice collectibles!

i also think this might be my first time posting in this thread while actually having a full lineup.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 10, 2021)

5/10 there's no cohesion but what you have is pretty


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 16, 2021)

9/10 still very nice


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 16, 2021)

10/10 I love the plushes and the color matching with the invaders/star frags


----------



## lana. (Jan 16, 2021)

10/10 amazing


----------



## oak (Jan 16, 2021)

10/10 A strong line-up with the matching star collectables


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 16, 2021)

10/10 this is one of the best lineups i've seen


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 16, 2021)

10/10 I love the mix of emo And soft


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 5, 2021)

10/10 so cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2021)

8/10 so close to being done, I wish I had a white rose with the right time stamp to give you :<


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 5, 2021)

10/10 very nice ! Matches avatar.


----------



## lana. (Feb 5, 2021)

10/10 i love lucky sm


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 5, 2021)

9/10 the candies and potions are satisfying the but the extra black candy gives me anxiety


----------



## lana. (Feb 5, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> 9/10 the candies and potions are satisfying the but the extra black candy gives me anxiety


me too ;__; i need to buy another potion! also 9/10 i love the puppy plush in the middle


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2021)

10/10 flowers are amazing

(also @Midoriya is your favorite color still red like you said a while ago? or is it green? or perhaps both?)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 10/10 flowers are amazing
> 
> (also @Midoriya is your favorite color still red like you said a while ago? or is it green? or perhaps both?)



10/10 for yours as well.  The balloons and feathers look great.

(My favorite color is green now)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 25, 2021)

9/10 I love red


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 25, 2021)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 25, 2021)

9/10 beautiful space aesthetic!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 25, 2021)

10/10 Pastel


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 25, 2021)

10/10 I think yours is really cute! I love all the soft colours and you’ve got some of my favourite collectibles. I love the puppies, pink rose and sakura egg! The sakura and pink house are also so pretty and compliment the lineup really well I think


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

10/10 the lineup is so adorable w the sheep plush in the center


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2021)

7/10 your lineup is super cute and easy on the eyes!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 26, 2021)

10/10 even tho they don’t seem to be in any particular order, they look amazing together. I really love the bright colors <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 26, 2021)

9/10


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 26, 2021)

10/10 the flowers go really well with the plushies and potions!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 26, 2021)

10/10 Love the sakura blossoms!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2021)

10/10 Excellent use of the prismatic egg.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 4, 2021)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 5, 2021)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2021)

8.5./10


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 5, 2021)

9/10 every lineup i see with my melody eggs makes me want one!!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 5, 2021)

9/10 very nice


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2021)

8/10. The patch seems out of place.

(Before I get a My Melody Egg, which will most likely ruin it, rate this)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

9/10 I really like what you did with the leaf tokens.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful. I've been here so long but take so many breaks that I regret not getting the frost egg. 10/10 love the eggs. 6/10 for flowers because cool but flowers.

I have more collectibles than these but I'm trying to build up eggs. Been on a hiatus lol.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 6, 2021)

9/10 soo close to perfect, one more egg or something different in the middle. So close


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

9/10 needs another row


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 6, 2021)

10/10 Yes embrace the beauty of affordability!!


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

4/10,, a lil mismatched i’m a hypocrite, i know lol but you’ve still got some nice collectibles!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 7, 2021)

9/10 very nice collectibles


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

9/10 love the purple!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 7, 2021)

8/10 needs a second row of friends


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 7, 2021)

20/10 because Kaleidoclover


----------



## buny (Apr 7, 2021)

10/10 lots of pink :3


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

9/10 it’s super cute


----------



## buny (Apr 7, 2021)

9/10 i don't play this game but the eggs are super cute!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 7, 2021)

That’s a really cute lineup 9/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2021)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2021)

10 / 10 Really cute!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 8, 2021)

Very impressive and cool 50/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2021)

10/10, very aesthetic arrangement


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)

10/10 you always have the best lineups!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 11, 2021)

9/10 very nice, loving the symmetry


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 11, 2021)

That is a wonderful lineup WOW 10/10


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 11, 2021)

8/10 Cute! very wintery
☃


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 11, 2021)

The Squid Eggs with the White Roses are so pleasing to look at. I'm a sucker for shrooms so that second row is excellent. Lineup matches with your avatar's colors perfectly.

That's a 10/10  from me.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 11, 2021)

10/10 matches my soul


----------



## jiny (Apr 11, 2021)

10/10 i love the lillies!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 12, 2021)

10/10 very nice aesthetic


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2021)

6/10,, always nice to see my heart wand from time to time aha.


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

9/10 I really like all the bright colours. 

I apologize for mine in advance. The bottom row is still a work in progress...


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 12, 2021)

9/10 Gotta love Squids


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

Edit: oops i thought we had to rate ourselves. 9/10 for the person above me, I love your invader and pacman collectables


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 12, 2021)

Isabelle_is_a_bell said:


> ha ha I have nothing  0/10


You are supposed to rate the person above you. 

So yeah 0/10 I guess lol


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh oops lol


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

With that cleared up I'll get things started again.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 12, 2021)

8/10


----------



## buny (Apr 12, 2021)

10/10 for that zipper sakura ^^


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2021)

10/10 a simple lineup but it’s still super cute !


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 13, 2021)

Very pink, very soft. Loving the symmetry and overall how your lineup matches with your avatar. The Kaleidoclover is a little too bright for my personal taste, but it fits very nicely in the middle.

A 9/10  from me!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 13, 2021)

8/10 
The dark aesthetic is very nice but to me the lighter egg background looks out of place.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 13, 2021)

7/10  sorry
I'm not understanding the theme


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2021)

10/10 - automatic 10 bc of vesta


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

10/10 I like the diagonal pattern with matching colours.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

10/10 Squid eggs and star fragments are some of my favorite collectibles so putting them together like that is perfect. Almost looks like the star fragments are different colors of ink from Splatoon.


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

9/10, loving those frost eggs!


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

100/10, stunning!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

9/10 They go really well together! I especially like the summer shell.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

9 / 10

I loooove the amount of frost eggs!! But I'm not a big fan of flowers, sorry D:


----------



## hestu (Apr 15, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

10/10


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 20, 2021)

8.5/10

Cake corners = insta like haha


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2021)

10/10 love the moon ball!!


----------



## Holla (Apr 20, 2021)

10/10 colours go nice together and you've got great symmetry.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 20, 2021)

10/10 easily - it looks amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

9/10 that is a LOOK but it would be perfect with regular cakes too (tbf I don't remember if there are cakes released between Nov 2020 and April 2021)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2021)

9/10 Never thought of combining feathers and spring shamrocks. They go great together!


----------



## lana. (Apr 20, 2021)

9/10 i rlly like the frost eggs :0


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 20, 2021)

10/10 for the wand set :0


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2021)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 20, 2021)

9/10


----------



## oak (Apr 20, 2021)

9/10, a good variety of character collectables.


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Dracule (Apr 21, 2021)

9/10!

_(Only because of the green balloon—it’s adorable, but feels out of place with the peaches. >w<)_


----------



## Holla (Apr 21, 2021)

10/10 I love the placement and combination of warm earthy colours.


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2021)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 22, 2021)

absolutely adorable and ily so 10000/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2021)

9/10


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

8/10 dark and light colors clash a bit but I love mushies and cake


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 23, 2021)

10/10 love the spring vibes and the happy ditto!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 24, 2021)

10/10, what's not to love? Everything is color coordinated, symmetrical and hard to find.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

10/10, very clean and goes well with the mysterious pfp!


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2021)

10000/10 i love the loveball and moonball next to each other <33


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2021)

6/10 your lineup’s really nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

10/10 - straightforward, elegant, and matches everything else!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 24, 2021)

10/10 for pinky and loveball collectibles


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2021)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

10/10 a full row of peaches makes any lineup perfect


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 26, 2021)

10/10 Beyond fantastic!


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 26, 2021)

9/10, very symmetrical! The unevenness of the feathers/balloons bug me, but besides that, awesome lineup! 

Disclaimer: Yes I know mine is also uneven, I'm in the process of searching for a blue rose. I was debating on getting all black roses but my TBT would take a hit and I don't wanna sell my blue roses


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

7/10. the black + blue roses look really nice together. :’)


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 26, 2021)

7/10 lots of cuties, I like the line of eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

10/10 absolutely beautiful


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 14, 2021)

10/10 love it


----------



## Holla (Jun 14, 2021)

10/10 cute


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 16, 2021)

10/10 for mini army of squids from space


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 16, 2021)

10/10 beautiful summer escape  perfect dream


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 16, 2021)

9.5/10 beautiful but the inconsistency is giving me ocd

idek if a perfect lineup is possible though


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2021)

9/10 an interesting mix of warm and cold!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)

9/10 the summer shell is throwing me off a bit, lol.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 17, 2021)

10/10 perfect combo of tasty and cute


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2021)

Love it! So shiny. 9/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jun 17, 2021)

9/10 it looks amazing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 2, 2021)

7/10 lots of good winter vibes!


----------



## oak (Jul 2, 2021)

10/10, I love the green theme and all the collectables you picked.


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

9/10 I especially love the Prismatic Egg surrounded by Daisy Eggs


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 8, 2021)

9/10 Loving the squid egg top row, and can never go wrong with a star frag bottom row. Reminds me, I need to get a squid egg someday..


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 8, 2021)

8/10 for rarities


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 8, 2021)

Ooo very nice. Yet another unique and inspiring lineup from miss Panda. 10/10


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 9, 2021)

10/10! I like the symmetry and the starry sky over the flowers! I don't know if I've seen violet collectibles before. Good flower choice and color choice too. Very nice!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 9, 2021)

I really like how in the bottom row, the Sheep and Celeste plushies are looking to the left while Pinky and Goomba are looking to the right, as though they are all dancing beneath a beautiful shower of stars! The Aurora Sky and Shooting Star are a nice touch ^^ all in all, a very dynamic lineup. I give it a 10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 12, 2021)

10/10 Always an inspiration  Artistically arranged collectibles with a beautiful aesthetic


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 12, 2021)

10/10

 I love the colour palette you have for your collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2021)

8/10 splendid ☺


----------



## Plume (Jul 13, 2021)

10/10 I love that blue sky and you have a really impressive collection of feathers!


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 13, 2021)

10/10 Full house set above frags is auto amazing. (especially the yellow house there!)


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 13, 2021)

9.5/10 final boss instead of fresh is messing with the color symmetry still looks good tho


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2021)

8/10 Simplistic, but each item compliments each other well.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 13, 2021)

8/10 a simple, yet beautiful lineup


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a give a 5/10, some pretty uncommon ones here, but the layout isn't mind blowing. Pretty good though! I like that there's a color palette.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2021)

10/10 literally can’t get any better


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 14, 2021)

10/10 the collectibles are simple but it makes me feel warm and comfy :0


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 14, 2021)

10/10 beautiful blend of stars and eggs, Gorgeous


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 14, 2021)

10/10! Love the color palette and collectible combination


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2021)

10/10 amazing AND purple ☺


----------



## Holla (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 for all the pretty colours


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 for the same reason and a complete set of frags! I forgot how nice the white fragments were


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 very colorful with a nice variety of collectibles. also i really like the collectible matching between the top and bottom rows (sorry i dont know a better way to explain this)


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 love the fruit + plushie symmetry! Very pleasing to the eye :]


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 so pretty  love spring Sakura, had one once but had to sell


----------



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

10/10 so majestical and pretty.


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

6/10 — you’ve got some super cute collectibles. good luck with your sheep plush hunt! i hope you get one soon.


----------



## Holla (Jul 28, 2021)

9/10 I like the colours and they are all very cute.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 2, 2021)

9/10
I love the oarfish and the star fragments! But the clownfish plush just doesn't blend in as much with all the dark blue backgrounds of the others.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 2, 2021)

8/10 It’s cute!


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 2, 2021)

8/10 so so cute!


----------



## Holla (Sep 2, 2021)

9/10 a little jealous of that beautiful Pearl


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 2, 2021)

9/10 love the long oarfish with the star frags


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 3, 2021)

9/10 love the use of the camp collectibles


----------



## King koopa (Sep 3, 2021)

10/10, star fragments and Jellyfish go well together


----------



## jiny (Sep 4, 2021)

8/10 super cute!


----------



## ryuk (Sep 4, 2021)

9/10 this is super pleasing to look at and i love all the collectibles you used!!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 4, 2021)

10/10 I love that you have a birthday lineup


----------



## Dracule (Sep 5, 2021)

Literally a perfect 10/10. I can’t stop staring with how pretty your lineup is.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

10/10 it’s super cute and i love how you organized them!


----------



## Holla (Sep 7, 2021)

10/10 cuteness overload.


----------



## lieryl (Sep 7, 2021)

10/10 i love seeing long oarfish TT (just noticed the messages on the jellyfish, really cute touch ^_^)


----------



## King koopa (Sep 7, 2021)

1000/10 it's very pretty and relaxed, blue and pink go well together!


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 9, 2021)

7/10 kind of all over the place but i like what you've got on display


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 9, 2021)

10/10 i love the long oarfish and strange doll


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 9, 2021)

10/10 - love the balance, variety, and color coordination!  what a great way to show off those gradients and arcade collectibles!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 9, 2021)

100/10 absolutely stunning lineup


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2021)

10/10 love how the star fragments are the same colors as the jellyfish above them!!! <3


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 9, 2021)

10/10 v cute soft colors! the prismatic egg ties it all together


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 10, 2021)

7/10 cute but only one line 0:


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

100000/10 i love the rainbow aesthetic omg


----------



## Holla (Sep 10, 2021)

9/10 the Sakura hurts my OCD symmetry but otherwise it's all super cute and goes really well together.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10 for long asf fish


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10 I love the fragments and jellyfish together


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 10, 2021)

6/10 cute baby oarfish but I'm not wild about the order


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10 a perfect Halloween lineup


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10, cohesive and cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

8/10 I can appreciate the collectibles, but they're not ordered and there's no theme to them.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10 lovely color matching!


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

9/10 if the love ball had the same background as the rest it would be perfect omg ;v;


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

10/10! your lineup is so cute.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 14, 2021)

10/10  happy vibes!


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2021)

100/10 i love pink


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 31, 2021)

10/10 perfectly pastel


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 31, 2021)

100/10... perfect for Halloween!


----------



## Holla (Oct 31, 2021)

6/10 not often you see the mailbox and envelopes anymore. Love the Ghostoids though.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 31, 2021)

20/10 your Halloween candy’s are iconic! The pumpkin wand looks amazing


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2021)

1 billion/10

The aesthetic you're going for is so pretty *^*


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2021)

7/10 I like how it's balanced with two purple backgrounds on the right of Lobo and 2 creamy/yellow backgrounds on the left.


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

10/10 your candy lineup always excites me! So colorful...


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2021)

9/10 That works really well together honestly. I like the snowflake, but I think a white fragment might match better considering the other four are fragments. Shame white fragments are pricy.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 8, 2021)

10/10, I like how every Lobo gets a blue balloon to play with!


----------



## biibii (Nov 8, 2021)

very organized and color coded 10/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 8, 2021)

10/10 it looks so cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 8, 2021)

9/10 festive and uniformed.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2021)

10/10 puppy plush supremacy


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 8, 2021)

10/10 loving the non-tradable lineup! Nice way to show em off!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 8, 2021)

Love the whopping 8 extremely rare eggs  super jealous lol


----------



## biibii (Nov 9, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> Love the whopping 8 extremely rare eggs  super jealous lol


spooky and very fitting with darkesque theme. 9000/10


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 9, 2021)

20/10 Absolutely gorgeous lineup  so jealous of rainbow frag, glow wand and shooting star


----------



## King koopa (Nov 9, 2021)

100000000000/10 beautiful, you can never have too many bat potions!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 9, 2021)

151/10 a happy blend of greens, purples and blues and lots of fun shapes!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 9, 2021)

I love all of your lineups ugh, ∞/10


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 9, 2021)

The symmetry is on point, and the theme is spooktacular!! 100/10


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

That works really well 10/10


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2021)

9/10 Wolves and balloons work surprisingly well together.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

3 words, Eggs and Pokeballs. 10/10


----------



## King koopa (Nov 11, 2021)

1000/10 it looks really good and I like the placement of the potions!


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

10/10 they all go together so well, i wouldn't expect them to look so nice together! the spring shamrock really sticks out to me


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2021)

9/10, I keep forgetting that the pumpkin pies are a thing, but it matches so well with your other collectibles! ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2021)

10/10 it's legendary but it would be godly with a bit more WAHH


----------



## King koopa (Nov 12, 2021)

10/10 DINO SUMPREMECY (probably spelled it wrong but don't care)
Also late congrats on the rainbow Jellyfish!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 13, 2021)

7/10 love the colour scheme, a little mismatched but I think it is cute.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

9/10 cute and simplistic!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

9.99999999999999999/10
Spoopy


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 14, 2021)

1/10 sorry 404 doesn’t exist


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 18, 2021)

10/10 love that Celeste is surrounded by flowers!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 18, 2021)

7/10 I like eggs but 6 collectibles don't look that complete..


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 18, 2021)

9/10 gorgeous lineup


----------



## Holla (Nov 18, 2021)

11/10

You always have a gorgeous lineup


----------



## King koopa (Nov 18, 2021)

100/10 you're very good at making lineups!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 19, 2021)

10/10 love the blue purple vibes.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 19, 2021)

10/10 would be 11/10 if the shooting star was centred..


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 19, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> 10/10 would be 11/10 if the shooting star was centred..



it's that way because RGB (red, green, blue) shooting star represents prism = rainbow. 

yours is also 10/10 I love the green/pink/celeste order


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 19, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> it's that way because RGB (red, green, blue) shooting star represents prism = rainbow.
> 
> yours is also 10/10 I love the green/pink/celeste order


that's more than genius, my little brain would never of gotten that.. seriously now it is 12/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 19, 2021)

9/10, personally, I would have had another Shamrock, but either way looks great!


----------



## ryuk (Nov 19, 2021)

very cute 8/10; i love the yoshi, poptart and pastel disco eggs. one more egg on the bottom will make it 10/10 <3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 19, 2021)

Yep, I just need a Togepi Egg, then I'll be good  (Also, I just need to date trade the birthstones around, so plz give mercy )

But 1000/10, a very desirable lineup


----------



## lana. (Nov 19, 2021)

8/10, i like the birthstones :3


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 19, 2021)

100/10 absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 19, 2021)

9/10, love the galactic feel!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 19, 2021)

8/10 I wouldn't personally have it but it fits your aesthetic!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

10/10 has best birb


----------



## Holla (Nov 25, 2021)

0/10 I don't like giving out zeros but it's hard when you don't even have one collectible. Sorry.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 25, 2021)

10/10 each star fragment represents a Sailor Guardian  though I know it's not what you're going for but I can't help it... SM is my everything.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

10/10 perfection.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

10/10 love the restock fruits on top!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 1, 2021)

10/10 dollies and warm soft mittens and sockies ☃❄


----------



## King koopa (Dec 1, 2021)

10000000000000/10, the winter collectibles look really nice together!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 1, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 1, 2021)

9/10, love the festive collectibles, but I personally would have replaced the houses with like stockings or mittens lol


----------



## Holla (Dec 2, 2021)

10/10 Christmasy


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 2, 2021)

10/10!! I love Squidmas!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 2, 2021)

15/10! They line up too perfectly to be anything less!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 3, 2021)

10/10 beautifully arranged Christmas lineup


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 6, 2022)

10/10 love the colours


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 6, 2022)

10/10 so perfect!! I love the feathers, and the eggs...


----------



## King koopa (Jan 6, 2022)

10/10 and I have no idea how recent this is, but congrats on the Celeste chick plush!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

10/10 awesome colours


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2022)

7/10 ^^


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 7, 2022)

6/10 - cohesive color scheme, but there's too many repeats of the same collectible. 9/10 if it was just the eggs on display


----------



## King koopa (Jan 8, 2022)

5/10 there's only one collectible, but it fits nice with the color of your user title!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 8, 2022)

777/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 8, 2022)

10/10 bear and puppy  friends playing with their eggies. When they are tired they can go home to bed in their cute little yellow house, perfect


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2022)

9/10
Beautiful rainbow star filled sky.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

10/10 purple


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 8, 2022)

7/10

my collectibles are a mess rn because mainly they have nothing in common with each other(if you saw my entire collection then you'll understand)


----------



## King koopa (Jan 8, 2022)

9/10 honestly despite not having any theme whatsoever, the collectibles all look nice together!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2022)

10/10 nice mix of blue/dark collectibles


----------



## kayleee (Jan 9, 2022)

10/10 for ditto egg


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 9, 2022)

10/10, plushies and frags! what more could you want!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 10, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2022)

7/10


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 10, 2022)

6/10. I wasn't aware half of these collectibles existed until now


----------



## King koopa (Jan 10, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 11, 2022)

10/10 love the thought that goes into all your lineups


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 11, 2022)

7/10 clear theme, backgrounds match. but something about the green frag being sandwiched between the aurora sky and wand collectibles feels off to me


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2022)

6/10


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 11, 2022)

9/10 very cute balance of flowers and eggs, and cake!! I like it!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 12, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 12, 2022)

20/10 really nice line up. So jealous of you winning a new Aurora Sky!  Congratulations


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 12, 2022)

100/10 those collectibles are so, so pretty ! and they fit your aesthetic rly well <3


----------



## King koopa (Jan 12, 2022)

100/10 beautiful


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 13, 2022)

5/10. not sure what your theme is supposed to be


----------



## pipty (Jan 13, 2022)

9/10 single rows are underrated


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

9/10 big flex


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

8/10


----------



## King koopa (Jan 14, 2022)

4/10 only 2 collectibles but they look OK together! Look forward to seeing a full lineup from you


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2022)

9/10 if only all the eggs had dark backgrounds then it’d be perfect.


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

10/10 looks like all the planets like in sailor moonnnn


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 15, 2022)

10/10 CAKE


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 17, 2022)

4/10. No clear theme or color scheme


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2022)

7/10 they match your avatar/pfp well.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

7/10


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 19, 2022)

3/10 I can see a pattern emerging!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 19, 2022)

8/10 because i am biased towards wands and the starry collectibles :3c would look massively better if only we had an orange frag


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 19, 2022)

9.5/10 awesome


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 19, 2022)

5/10 - cohesive theme, but I don't care for any of them besides the yule log


----------



## King koopa (Jan 19, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 19, 2022)

Always 10/10


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 19, 2022)

7/10 I usually hate double-row lineups with repeats, but this is nice. The oyster plush really pulls everything together


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 19, 2022)

8.5/10 Very nice theming with your avatar, I like the somber tone it evokes.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

8/10 very nice


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

2/10 only has Christmas candy and tasty cake


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 20, 2022)

7/10 Cute collectibles and any lineup with stars is fab


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2022)

10/10
pink isn't my favorite but i do think light pink like those are prettier than hot pink
Also the dates you got gave a perfect lineup


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 21, 2022)

6/10
even if it's just 2 collectibles, oddly enough they work together. sweet, red, and stripe-y.


----------



## King koopa (Jan 21, 2022)

100/10 I hope you can get a dreamy bear plush soon! (Would sell you one if I had one)


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 22, 2022)

10/10 very cool


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

9/10

I love Tasty Cakes and if it were 10 of em, i'd give ye the 10/10~


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 5, 2022)

100000000/10 Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lana. (Feb 5, 2022)

10/10 i really like the color scheme!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2022)

10/10 I never realized how well the star wand/fragments go with Halloween collectibles. Also I like how the theme matches your signature.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 10, 2022)

8/10 egg


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 11, 2022)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 11, 2022)

10/10!! You have alot of little dolls! Lots of colors and love!! I think its fab!! <3 I hope you love them!!!  The signature is PERFECT for your lineup!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

6/10. your green lineup looks great!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 11, 2022)

8/10! I love plushies sm


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 11, 2022)

8/10
I love the look of the star fragments with the arcade collectibles. A little Galaxy. Very nice.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 11, 2022)

10/10 so pretty and spooky!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 12, 2022)

10/10 im gonna cry your pastel lineup is super cute


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2022)

10/10 I didn't know they released plush collectibles while I was gone. They look great next to those Easter eggs.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 15, 2022)

8.1/10 egg part two: electric deja vu


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 17, 2022)

7/10
Tasty!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 17, 2022)

13/10  Spooky all year round, and your matching eggs and candy look _so good_!


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2022)

20/10 absolutely gorgeous  top line shows how much you are loved and bottom line i am so jealous


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 17, 2022)

10/10!!
Fireworks AND roses??? ITS PERFECTO!!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

9/10 nice colour matching


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 18, 2022)

8/10 as Princess Peach would say:

"Sweet!"  She bakes the best cakes~


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

9/10 very organized and pretty


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 11, 2022)

5/10 a bit simple, but still cute!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10. your lineups are always so pretty!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10 
I love all the pokemon eggs, the cute plushes, the symmetrical cakes- everything about it is great!

mine is a wip lol


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

simple but i like it! 8~10


----------



## King koopa (Mar 14, 2022)

7/10 the bottom row looks really nice!


----------



## Holla (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10 

Love the Blue and Green combo! Plus seeing my old Blue Rose collectible makes me happy.


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10 love the clovers!


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 14, 2022)

9/10

my lineup isn’t perfect but it’s perfect and special for a reason


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

8/10 not perfect but looks fine!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

9/10! I LOVE THE CUTENESS ON THE BOTTOM AND THEN THE CAKES MAKE IT PERFECTION. SUPER CUTEEEEEEE


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10 GREEN


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 16, 2022)

10/10 Cake


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2022)

7/10 for cakes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 17, 2022)

10/10! The birthstones are super pretty! With the feathers and you have a beautiful lineup with lots of love into it!!! I hope it makes you happy because everyone is special!!!


----------



## Zerous (Mar 17, 2022)

9/10 The colour coordination's really cute : D


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2022)

8/10. i’ve always thought your lineup was really cool!


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2022)

15/10 - Your lineup/PFP/sig/user title combination is so vibrant and sweet!


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2022)

1000/10 for crescent-moon wand alone.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 20, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

7/10


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2022)

10/10 I like how everything is Kirby.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2022)

10/10

Nice- finally swapped out those hideous frost eggs for Kirbs!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2022)

8/10 I really like the Kirby, which goes well with the Kirby. One criticism is that the Kirby seems a bit out of place, though it doesn't ruin the lineup.


----------



## skweegee (Apr 2, 2022)

10/10, loving the Kirby lineup you've got there! The Kirbys breaking up the rest of the Kirbys is a nice touch.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2022)

8/10, I actually love the mailbox and cake combo


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

8/10! you’ve got a super pretty lineup!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 4, 2022)

9/10 very cute collectables


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 19, 2022)

8/10 need two more collectibles to fill out the display


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2022)

10/10 love the egg collection!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 19, 2022)

10/10! Flowers and egg's go so well together! THE LILLIES ARE BEAUTIFUL TOO!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 19, 2022)

9/10 i like the color scheme you have going on!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 19, 2022)

10/10!! I love everything about it! It's very well put together! ^-^


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 19, 2022)

10/10!
I love how the top row matches with the rest of your aesthetic and you can never go wrong with the candy collectiables! <3


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 19, 2022)

7/10 very cute mix of spring/summer colors!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 19, 2022)

9/10! Super cool!


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 19, 2022)

9/10 

Everything goes together so well!!


----------



## lieryl (Apr 19, 2022)

10/10 slay bestie


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 20, 2022)

10/10 Beautiful color coordination!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 20, 2022)

9/10 some v cool collectibles you got there


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

10/10! the splat egg looks especially nice next to the star fragments and game collectibles.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 21, 2022)

10/10 love the matching flowers and clovers!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

10/10 love the symmetry


----------



## vinnie (Apr 22, 2022)

8/10. A lot of cake. Cake is pretty nice.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 23, 2022)

9/10 black and gold is awesome


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 23, 2022)

9/10!! 

Gotta love the tasty cakes :3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

9/10 everything looks great, but the spring bloom egg looks a bit out of place.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

10/10 as usual


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2022)

8/10 you just need one more collectible lol  (preferably one more christmas candy)


----------



## vinnie (Apr 24, 2022)

8/10. Not many, but I love the black aesthetic!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

10/10 black


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 25, 2022)

Still 10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 25, 2022)

10/10 a good balance of snacks: some sweet candy and healthy fruits  the colors are fun, too


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 25, 2022)

10/10! SUPER GORGE AND PERFECTION! THE EGGS ARE BOOTIFUL AND THE SAKURA AND NO SYMBOL ARE JUST  I LOVE ALL OF YOUR LINEUPS BECAUSE YOU ARE SOOOOOO GOOD AT MAKING THEM CUTE!!!!!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 25, 2022)

10/10! Amazing color coordination!


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 25, 2022)

10/10 no doubt! i like how the overall theme of colours mesh well together, and splat egg adds a bonus +5! looks cool 

v courtesy of you  eternally grateful to you koop, it's so cute!! love ya (๑*ᗜ*)


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2022)

100/10 Beautiful, especially with the junimo egg!


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 25, 2022)

10/10 I really like the blue and purple theme !!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2022)

9.5/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 27, 2022)

You can't make me rate this masterpiece


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

10/10


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 27, 2022)

10/10 cute and delightful lineup


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 27, 2022)

I personally prefer more symmetrical/color-coordinated lineups but yours is perfect just the way it is so 10/10!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 27, 2022)

10/10 love seeing fruits and candies in line-ups!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10 such pretty colors


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10 magnificent eggs


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 28, 2022)

9/10 it's like being at a bakery at the Museum, very unique.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10! Its very classy and the silver trophy matches really beautifully!! The feathers are super fancy!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 28, 2022)

8/10 Your lineup has come so far, it's really looking great! I like how the left side is green and yellow while the right side is greens and blues, very cute and very keroppi.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2022)

1000/10 Congrats on the rainbow collectibles! You deserve them!


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10! i love the purple and blue combo, and the feathers and potions look so good all together with that star frag in the center


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10 I love it! I was just admiring your line up in a different thread.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 28, 2022)

9.5/10 something about the top row is throwing me but I can't nail it down


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10 really beautiful feather/balloon line up


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2022)

9/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2022)

10/10

fruits are just natures candy


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

7.5/10!


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2022)

8/10!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 29, 2022)

10/10! I love the eggs and the ACNL icons!!!!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 29, 2022)

10/10!! Beautifully color coordinated


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 29, 2022)

7/10- it's looking good! I like how dark it is and that the mushrooms are sandwiched between the roses.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 29, 2022)

10/10
Nice symmetry and white/purple color combo!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

9/10, a nice collection of candies and fruit!


----------



## Neb (Apr 29, 2022)

8/10. I like the variety!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

9/10, love the gems, dude!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 30, 2022)

10/10 it tells the story of a young pup who went out on an adventure one sunny spring day, and he found a lovely treasure: an amethyst! For a snack, he had a nice slice of tasty cake


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

100/10. They're just perfect.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 30, 2022)

10/10 - voodoo doll ate all the candy, Splat egg splatter out mushrooms and thought they stunk, so it put roses around them to cover the scent.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 30, 2022)

100/10 absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 30, 2022)

10/10 love the aesthetic


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 30, 2022)

9/10 arcade pixels partying it up with eggs


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2022)

100/10 love the black and white theme


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

100/10 I love the purple eggs and purple is my second favorite color! The star fragment collectibles are so beautiful!!!


(You can't rate me because I don't have collectibles so rate the collectibles of the person who's above me)


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

10/10, very pretty! I love the color coordination of your pfp and collectibles!


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2022)

10/10 not sure if this is intentional or not the Friday the 13th candies look like opposites to the yellow candies


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 1, 2022)

10/10 u finally got the hot feather u deserve <3


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

10/10 I like the mixture of cool tones


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 1, 2022)

9/10
I love how the star frags colors match the houses above, and great use of the fireworks, they complement the aurora sky perfectly.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2022)

100/10  I absolutely love your potion line up


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 1, 2022)

10/10
Never seen that color combination used with those specific star fragments before.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 1, 2022)

10/10!!! Super cute flowers with animals and YUMMY FOOD!!!!!!! YOU GOT YOUR POPSICLEEEEEEEE


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

8/10 needs more cake!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

9.8/10, love me some plushies and sweets


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

10/10
Best Venti lineup ever


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 4, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 4, 2022)

9/10 can’t go wrong with


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2022)

100/10 congrats on the invader!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

7/10, love the same background theme!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 4, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 4, 2022)

8/10 cute and a bit scrambled. Shooting star flex


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 4, 2022)

10/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 8, 2022)

9/10 for all the cakes


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2022)

7/10!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 8, 2022)

10/10

The whole collection just gives me that enchanted forest vibe.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 8, 2022)

10/10 underwater jellies and crystals just look so lovely together, an enchanted underwater world for mermaids


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 8, 2022)

100/10 absolutely stunning


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

10/10 the alternating colors between the gleaming butterfly spirits!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 9, 2022)

10/10!! 


Loving the use of the jellies :3


----------



## lieryl (Sep 9, 2022)

10/10 king


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2022)

1000/10 always


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 9, 2022)

11/10 the color scheme is really unique and I haven't really seen a lineup like that before! It's cool


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 9, 2022)

Always 10/10
you always put the cutest collectables in your lineup


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 10, 2022)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2022)

10/10 amazing!


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 10, 2022)

always a 10/10, look at those rebels catching waves riding that oarfish

reminds me of that one scene with dennis and spongebob duking it out on david hasselhoff's back


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 10, 2022)

10/10 I love all the colours !!!!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 10, 2022)

9/10
I love the plushies so much and the crystals and lily of the valley are nice collectables as well but I'm not a wand person


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 10, 2022)

10/10 for rebel gnome alone


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2022)

7/10!! the 2013 fair patch and arcade collectibles are *chefs kiss*


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

10/10 again because I just love your magical woodland them collection every time I see it.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 11, 2022)

9/10 a beautiful and dreamy combination


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 11, 2022)

10/10 Mushroom perfection


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 11, 2022)

9/10!! 
I love how shiny it is! I think the aurora sky compliments the crystals and butterfly spirits really well :3

The only thing is that bird plush looks slightly out of place, but it's really beautiful!


----------



## vinnie (Sep 11, 2022)

10/10! Very pretty and all the items fit beautifully together!


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

6/10, you’ve got some cool collectibles! i think they match your aesthetic well, and i like that the splat egg gives the lineup a splash of colour without sticking out like a sore thumb. c:


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 13, 2022)

10/10 Absolutely love your artistic eye with lineups!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 13, 2022)

10/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 7, 2022)

8/10, can't go wrong with tasty cakes!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 7, 2022)

1,000/10
So many adorable collectables


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 7, 2022)

8/10! the candies are so colorful and they go well with the candy egg


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 8, 2022)

9/10 

Lovely collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2022)

11/10


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2022)

8/10 nice lineup


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2022)

10/10 boo, yoshi and moon ball, did I mention moon ball? lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2022)

Infinity/10


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 14, 2022)

20/10 cos kitties


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 14, 2022)

10/10 Cute lineup full of plushies, everyone is here!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 14, 2022)

10/10! The gastly army is beautiful, and the symmetry on the top layer is even better


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

7/10, love all the yellow, green and blue vibes going on.


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 28, 2022)

8/10.  cute lineup with fab collectibles


----------



## xara (Dec 1, 2022)

100/10 always


----------



## vinnie (Dec 1, 2022)

10/10, very cute!


----------

